# Fraktionswechsel kommt!



## Razyl (29. Juni 2009)

Wie eben ein Bluepost von Nethaera im englischen WoW forum verriet, ist ein System zum Fraktionswechsel in Planung.



> We wanted to give everyone a very early heads-up that, in response to player requests, we&#8217;re developing a new service for World of Warcraft that will allow players to change their faction from Alliance to Horde or Horde to Alliance.



Den rest des Bluepostes findet ihr hier: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...cId=18031079410


----------



## Grukna (29. Juni 2009)

Dann fang ich wahrscheinlich wieder damit an^^
Aber ich denke, dass dauert noch bis zum nächsten Add-On


----------



## hordentod (29. Juni 2009)

wär echt geil wenn des kommt


----------



## ---D.A.--- (29. Juni 2009)

Bin Befürworter! bei uns im Realmpool ist das mit dem PvP ganz krass mit der Horde man kommt eigentlich nur rein um sich als Ally eine Marke abzuholen und fertig. Aber höchstens einmalig. Sonst gibts wieder die Dauerswitcher.


----------



## Ashura1987 (29. Juni 2009)

Geil? Ich sehe das als den größten Sche....iss an den man machen kann um ehrlich zu sein.
Geschlecht okay, haarfarbe okay, name okay...aber FRAKTION?! 
Wie...ach....ich lass es einfach ^^


----------



## Kyori (29. Juni 2009)

Das ist ein Traum?

Zwickt mich mal bitte einer?


----------



## Eclypse (29. Juni 2009)

hmmm. . . 
gar nicht mal so schlecht,

aber wie viel wirds diesmal kosten ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (29. Juni 2009)

Spätestens wenns losgeht mit "Klickt euch euren Char und euer Equip zusammen für 20,-" bin ich raus aus der Nummer.


----------



## gallatin8 (29. Juni 2009)

Oh mein Gott Haarfarbe, Friseur und geschlecht waren ja cool aber Fraktion ist echt übertrieben.

SO geht das halbe Spiel kaputt ist halt alles nur noch für Causuals damit man noch Geld rein spült.



/mimimi off


Mfg: Gallatin8


----------



## hordentod (29. Juni 2009)

naja dann wirds au zu doof wenn sowas passiert


----------



## Ráana (29. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich bin ich dagegen.. aber dann kann ich meinen ersten Char, meinen Alli-Schurken (Ráana), 
endlich wieder zocken.. und zwar auf der Seite der HORDE. Mjam, nice.

Trotzdem schlimm, wie dieses "Rollenspiel" sich in ein Action-Adventure verwandelt, 
welches durch die Gier der Leute angetrieben wird.. denen Story Nüsse bedeutet. Pfui.

n8


----------



## todesstern (29. Juni 2009)

seht es doch ma so einige haben mit der gegnerischen frakion angefangen mussten aber schnell merken das die nicht das richtige für sie ist seis wegen der community oder sonst was so musste sich jeder n neuen char anfangen dies wird nun gegen eine kleine gebür nimma nötig sein 

wo bei so viel geld wie wir blizzard jahr für jahr in den ARSCH rein drücken were es mal angebracht solche sachen umstonst anzubieten ( in zeitlichen abständen natürlich)


----------



## Defausel55 (29. Juni 2009)

Naja ich finde das gar nicht so gut. Es werden viele auf die Fraktion wechseln die auf ihrem Realm die Überhand hat um im Pvp mehr abzusahnen.
Da wird es auf manchen Realms zu wenig Horde bzw. Allianz geben.


----------



## Rudi TD (29. Juni 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> wo bei so viel geld wie wir blizzard jahr für jahr in den ARSCH rein drücken were es mal angebracht solche sachen umstonst anzubieten ( in zeitlichen abständen natürlich)



Das wäre wircklich mal ein netter Schritt.


----------



## Mainrick (29. Juni 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Spätestens wenns losgeht mit "Klickt euch euren Char und euer Equip zusammen für 20,-" bin ich raus aus der Nummer.


Wie ich diese Kommentare Hasse- Blizzard wird wohl net so dumm sein und so dumme Ideen jemals hinzufügen. also ich find die änderen gut mit dem Fraktionswechsel


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (29. Juni 2009)

Finde ich persöhnlich jetzt nicht sooo schlecht.  Ich meine: was ist so schlimm daran wen z.b. alle Freunde plötzlich Horde/Allianz spielen.. man selber aber das Gegenteil ist? Und man einfach einen Char hatt den man nicht aufgeben will. Alleine schon wegen z.b. Heldentaten, die könnte man mit einem neuen Char nicht einfach wiederholen. 

Nur: Ich sehe da folgende Probleme, den Ruf könnte man ja einfach verrechnen, da ja jede Fraktion ihr gegenstück hatt... aber:

- Mounts? Zwar hatt jedes Mount ein gegenstück bei der Horde, aber was ist mit Mounts die keines haben? Z.b. der Winterquellfrostsäbler? 
-Quest: Wie will man die Quest verrechnen? Allianz und Horde haben ja nicht die gleiche anzahl Quest. 
-Gegenstände: Was ist mit Gegenständen die man z.b. aus Quest bekommen hatt oder von Events. Wie will man das mit der anderen Fraktion verrechnen? 

Eben all diese Sachen die den eigenen Char halt ausmachen. Wie soll das funktionieren? Werden die gelöscht? Wenn ja, dann kann man sich auch einen Twink hochzocken. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## blaQmind (29. Juni 2009)

ich würde es befürworten will mal horde spielen x3^^


----------



## Johnnsen (29. Juni 2009)

blah blah alles für casuals. 

Was hat das mit casuals zu tun? wenns was kostet ists eigentlich nicht schlecht, damit vermeidet man dann das jeder aus jucks und dollerei ständig hin und her springt. 


"heul heul das spiel geht den bach runter oh nein ich hör auf zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" Mann mann mann.


----------



## Anastar (29. Juni 2009)

Für die Horde wird mit Patch 3.2. ein Teufelsgiftsaurier aus'm Ungoro' Krater eingeführt, so wie ich die letzten PTDetails gelesen und verstanden habe


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (29. Juni 2009)

Unglaublich, soviele Mimimi's hier -.-
Zwingt man euch diesen Dienst in Anspruch zu nehmen? Nein! Also heult nicht rum! Denn letztendlich bringt es den Leuten die es sich leisten können absolut keinen spielerischen Vorteil.
Dagegen wäre ein Dienst wo man nen fertigen 80er für Geld zusammenstellen kann schon etwas was unfair wäre. Wozu dann noch spielen?

Bis jetzt bietet Blizzard für WoW nur Dienste an die keinen Einfluss auf den Spielfluss haben, keinen Vorteil verschaffen und auch nicht schwer in die Spieledynamik eingreifen. Denn spielen muss jeder immer noch selber. Mal abgesehen von Powerleveling und Goldsellern, die sowieso verboten sind (und Bots).

Aber dabei hat Blizzard doch immer gesagt das es dort Probleme gibt, da es Quests NUR für Allianz und NUR für Horde gibt, genauso wie Items usw. Wenn ich nun nen Item und ne Quest im Log habe die für die Allianz sind und ich wechsel zur Horde mit meinen Char, was passiert dann? Eigentlich müssten die Quest und das Item gelöscht werden, weil es das nicht auf Hordenseite gibt.
Ich stehe der Sache ziemlich skeptisch gegenüber.
Und was ist mit PvP bzw. RP-PvP Realms? Dort ist nur eine Fraktion erlaubt!? Was wenn ich meinen Menschen Krieger zu nem Ork Krieger machen will? Müssen dann alle anderen auch zur Horde? 

Sorry, dieser Dienst wird es nicht schaffen, da gibts zuviele Probleme, die Blizzard in der Vergangenheit schon sehr oft angesprochen hat (s.o.)

Edit: Wenns wenigstens Rollenspieltechnisch erklärt werden würde z.B. das man als Mensch zu nem Untoten werden kann, denn das ist durchaus logisch, da die Seuche durchaus noch kursiert.


----------



## Grushdak (30. Juni 2009)

Ich frage mich gerade nur, wie das im Detail funktionieren soll.

Da hat man nen Char hochgespielt, z.B. ne Kuh - mit vielen der Erfolge 
und nun kann man so einfach auf nen Gnom switchen?

Soll das etwa neue Erfolge geben, so wie Ally und Horde auf ehrfürchtig bzw. alle Fraktionen?
Wenn das wirklich mit der Sinn wird, was ist dann eigentlich noch das WoW?

Wenn ich merke, die Allyseite gefällt mir nicht, merkt man doch ziemlich schnell -
dann erstelle ich mir eben nen Hordenchar.

Naja, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ... 
Glaub der Patch, der das dann einführt nennt sich Apokalypse ... Now.^^


----------



## maloca08 (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde wenn sie die idee gut umwandelt es Klasse
Kommt halt drauf an ..
Wenn man Geld bezahlen muss nur um bei der anderen Fraktion zu spielen fänd ich es scheiße.
Wenn man aber ne lange Questreihe machen muss bei dem man ruf bei den allys bekommt und den bei der Horde zerstört (oder umgekehrt) wäres echt geil ^^
nur sollte die questreihe nicht zu leicht sein damit man nicht einen tag horder nen anderen tag mal ally ist ...


----------



## Grushdak (30. Juni 2009)

/ironiean
Ja am besten wird es sowas wie Dual-Spec - nur diesmal Ally oder Horde. ^^
/ironieaus


----------



## Pommesbude2 (30. Juni 2009)

Für die, die schon immer mal die andere Fraktion spielen wollten, aber kein Bock haben neu zu leveln ist das sicherlich gut. Doch wie viele andere schon angesprochen haben, weiss ich nicht wie sie das umsetzen wollen, bsp: Du kannst ja keine Kuh in einen Gnom verwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorallem nicht wegen den Klassen ;P


----------



## Pommesbude2 (30. Juni 2009)

maloca08 schrieb:


> Also ich finde wenn sie die idee gut umwandelt es Klasse
> Kommt halt drauf an ..
> Wenn man Geld bezahlen muss nur um bei der anderen Fraktion zu spielen fänd ich es scheiße.
> Wenn man aber ne lange Questreihe machen muss bei dem man ruf bei den allys bekommt und den bei der Horde zerstört (oder umgekehrt) wäres echt geil ^^
> nur sollte die questreihe nicht zu leicht sein damit man nicht einen tag horder nen anderen tag mal ally ist ...




Wie willst du so eine Questreihe denn gestalten ;O?
Muss sich dann z.b. ein Taure die Beine abhacken lassen damit er endlich die größe von einem Gnom kriegt ^^? 


btw: Sry doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Pommesbude2 schrieb:


> Wie willst du so eine Questreihe denn gestalten ;O?
> Muss sich dann z.b. ein Taure die Beine abhacken lassen damit er endlich die größe von einem Gnom kriegt ^^?


Naja,gibt sicherlich wieder Goblins die irgend ne neue Maschine haben,diese aber Fehlschlägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (30. Juni 2009)

jetzt hackt mal nicht alle auf den casuals rum... 
nichts desto trotz, ich bin selber einer und finde das switchen zwischen den fraktionen trotzdem absolut käse... was soll denn noch kommen???? 
"ooooch ich hab ja keine lust , mich hochzuleveln... selbst der DK ist mir beim einstieg zu niedrig, wenn ich jetzt 100 euronen an blizz bezahle, kann ich dann als 80er einsteigen? büüüüüdee liebe blizz-macher..."

selbst mir als casual wird das easy-going-entgegenkommen langsam zu viel...


----------



## Nimophelio (30. Juni 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> - Mounts? Zwar hatt jedes Mount ein gegenstück bei der Horde, aber was ist mit Mounts die keines haben? Z.b. der Winterquellfrostsäbler?



Es gibt jetzt für jedes Mount ein Gegenstück. Lies die Patchnotes mit 3.2 kommt der Gifthautravasaurus der dem Frostsäbler gleichkommt.

EDIT: 





Razyl schrieb:


> Naja,gibt sicherlich wieder Goblins die irgend ne neue Maschine haben,diese aber Fehlschlägt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Hast du etwas Allymania nicht gehört...? Diese Idee gibts schon seit Pre BC Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (30. Juni 2009)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass jetzt JEDER Spieler das macht. Der Preis wird viele abschrecken, da werden das nur ne Handvoll Spieler durchführen. Also so schlimm find ich das Ganze jetzt doch nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juni 2009)

Hm dann frier ich jetzt meinen Account ein und wenn es soweit ist werd ich allianzler und wechsle dann auch noch meine Klasse(ja das kommt sicher auch noch XD)


----------



## SixNight (30. Juni 2009)

Hmm finde ich nicht ganz so schlecht kann ich meinen warri endlich horde machen da ich seit 1 jahr horde zocke
Würde ich aber am besten finden wenn
Fraktion + Realm trans wäre


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (30. Juni 2009)

Ich will aber nicht das jeder alli napp sich sofort nen Hordler auf 80 machen kann wenn er seinen Paladin Arthasz (+- beliebige apostrophen,Vokale und Konsonanten) auf 80 hochgegimpt hat.
Dann kann Blizzard gleich noch Klassenwechsel ermöglichen... find ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gut, auch wenn ich viele gute bekannte auf seiten der allianz habe, sowas möchte ich nun wirklich als letztes, davor lieber noch ne mount pimp station wies am 1.April geheissen hat.
ne ehrlich, ich mag des net >.<
mfg


----------



## Slyzzer (30. Juni 2009)

Ich denke mal die Fraktionen haben sich nun Festgelegt nach solch einer Langen Zeit wird ein eingefleischter Alli nichts sagen...so und jetzt Horde ^^


----------



## Dranay (30. Juni 2009)

Oh mein Gott, die ham sie nimmer alle....

Wozu gibts eigentlich Fraktionen, wenn man sie dann auch noch einfach wechseln kann?

Das is der größte Bullshit ever.

Ich bin eh schon dabei mich nach ner guten Alternative zu WoW umzusehen, mir wird das langsam alles zu blöd hier. All scheiß lang irgend ein fucking Nerf, alle Klassen werden immer gleicher und jetzt kann man auch noch die Fraktion wechseln. 

SOWAS NENN ICH GELDGEIL!

Wie war das bei Nhym nochmal? Does Blizzard really need any more money?


----------



## Stevesteel (30. Juni 2009)

einmal Horde, immer Horde.
Ich für meinen Teil werde diesen Dienst sicherlich nicht in Anspruch nehmen, frage mich allerdings wie einige Vorposter, wie das funktionieren 
soll (Ruf, Erfolge zBsp).
Naja, ist alles noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukaa (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finds gut dann change ich meinen Schami auf Hordenseite Draenai suxx Taure r0xx


----------



## Migame (30. Juni 2009)

Also Klassenwechsel fänd ich zb noch erklärbar von dem Rollenspieltechnischen her, da man ja eigentlich die ganze Sachen lernt und man dann zb einen neuen Weg einschlägt wenn man iwann nicht mehr Mage zb sein will.
(Natürlich soll das nicht heißen das ich mir sowas wünsche Oo)

Aber Fraktionswechsel...ne also nichts für mich und ich denke, wie viele schon sagten, nicht wirklich realisierbar bzw erklärbar.
Ich kann ja keinen Tauren zur Nachtelfe machen oder nen Orc zum Menschen.
Falls es kommt werden es denk ich nicht sehr viele Leute nutzen, also ich bestimmt nicht.

Mfg Migame


----------



## Quendimimi (30. Juni 2009)

wow wird immer komischer, also das aussehen der charakter ändern zu können ist ja ok, selbst geschlechts umwandlungen gehen ja, meinet wegen. Aber Fraktionswechsel ist irgendwie müll, wow entwickelt sich immer mehr zu einem game wo jeder alles kann, auf spezielle klassen bei bossen kommt es schon lange nicht mehr an, im grunde genommen unterscheiden sich nur noch die buffs und die namen der fähigkeitein... fast jede klasse hat mitlerweile fast die gleichen speels, nur kleinigkeiten unterscheiden sich noch, das finde ich irgendwie alles etwas schade.


----------



## ANubiZzz (30. Juni 2009)

hordentod schrieb:


> wär echt geil wenn des kommt




genau. Oo

Ist auch sinn der sache, einfach mal ne fraktion zu wechseln.

dafür sollte mann blizz nen award übereichen  "Biggest bullshit award" 2009.!


----------



## ZangoMango (30. Juni 2009)

Johnnsen schrieb:


> blah blah alles für casuals.
> 
> Was hat das mit casuals zu tun? wenns was kostet ists eigentlich nicht schlecht, damit vermeidet man dann das jeder aus jucks und dollerei ständig hin und her springt.
> 
> ...



Hehe zustimm, das ist ne super Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Un das es was kostet, tja der Grund ist eben das man nicht ständig hin und her hüpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das machen dann auch nicht die sich es leisten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die...ach Ihr seid doch sicher nur neidisch weil dann Eucher Taschengeld net reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach wie ich es liebe wenn unterbelichtete, geistig zurückgebliebene, immer bei den gleichen Neuerungen im Spiel rumflennen. *Taschentuch reich für Eure Tränen*
Die Welt dreht sich und Blizzard passt das Spiel an Bedürfnisse an für die es eine Markt gibt. Glaub Ihr ernsthaft Blizzard macht sich keine Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Eurer rumgeheule juckt die mal sowenig wie nur Irgendwas.
Blizzard macht weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 p.s. die Leute die darüber heulen sind auch die gleichen die immer meckern wenn ein Spiel zu hohe PC Anforderungen hat...von wegen boaa ey wasn scheiss netcode oberschlecht programmiert. hahah Da lache ich auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hey ma kann eben nicht alles haben...denk mal nach. Wenn nen Spiel net korrekt läuft na und, entweder neuen PC anschaffen oder mal verzichten.
Und Ihr Flenner seid die letzten die dann deswegen WOW aufgeben.
Hilfe, Hilfe die ändern was an meinem Lieblingspiel...Maaaammmmaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde gern mal Horde spielen und werde dann ebstimmt einen Twink transferieren...Was soll daran schlimm sein.
Aber, es darf ja bekanntlich jeder eine eigene Meinug haben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2009)

Man sollte es aber nach dem Verhältnis des Servers begrenzen. Wenn z.B. das Verhältnis 75 zu 25 auf einem Realm Seitens Allianz ist, sollte es nicht möglich sein für Hordler zu wechseln, nur umgekehrt. Wenn die dann nämlich auch noch rüberwechseln, dann ist ja eine Seite quasi tot. Das ist jetzt nur mal als Beispiel.


----------



## Xiuhcoatl (30. Juni 2009)

Naja gut, wenns denn kommt muss man da wohl durch. Ich hoffe bloss, dass die eh schon sehr leeren Server nicht noch mehr an Spielern verlieren.

Aber mit dieser Änderung könnte man auch einführen, dass man auf PvE und PvE-RP Realms endlich accountübergreifend Briefe verschicken kann, DAS fänd ich mal ne gute Änderung.

Irgendwie macht nach diesem Update der Horde-/Allianz-Konflikt kaum noch Sinn. Tja fehlt nur noch, dass der +10% Rufbonus der Menschen richtig umgerechnet wird. Und das die Racial Skills aus der Arena verschwinden.


----------



## ZangoMango (30. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Man sollte es aber nach dem Verhältnis des Servers begrenzen. Wenn z.B. das Verhältnis 75 zu 25 auf einem Realm Seitens Allianz ist, sollte es nicht möglich sein für Hordler zu wechseln, nur umgekehrt. Wenn die dann nämlich auch noch rüberwechseln, dann ist ja eine Seite quasi tot. Das ist jetzt nur mal als Beispiel.



Hallo, das sehe ich ähnlich. Denke aber auch das Blizzard das schon regelt, das das Verhältniss ausgeglichen bleibt, wenn es das denn ist ?!?
So eine Veränderung im Spiel wird ja nicht mal so Kanll auf Fall veröffentlicht. Es ist doch schon jetzt so das die Server Ihrer Belebung an Spieler nach bewertet werden. Es wird eine gewisse Anzahl von Transfers geben und wenn die Ausgeschöpft ist wird es evtl. nicht möglich sein auf den Wunschserver zu kommen. Ausser es werden wieder slots frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnte ich mir so vorstellen. mfg


----------



## Nimophelio (30. Juni 2009)

Seid ihr schonmal auf die Idee gekommen das Blizz das Spiel so formt wie die Community es will?
Auch wenn hier alle meckern dann finden es 2 Millionen andere Spieler vielleich super und haben es lange gefordert.
Es ist nicht Blizzards Schuld da sie nur auf das was ihre Spieler wollen eingehen.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (30. Juni 2009)

Es wurd immer dämlicher und dämlicher... 
Ne danke, ich bin am überlegen für welches Spiel ich ab nächsten Monat Gebühren zahlen soll (WoW, HdrO, War oder AoC). 
Aber WoW wirds wohl nicht mehr sein, das ist kein Rollenspiel mehr! 
Blizz macht es den Leuten viel zu enfach und komischerweise zieht das eine riesige Masse an. Aber deswegen merkt man auch, wie seit BC der Skill der Leute immer mehr flöten geht. -.-

Tjo schadem, aber unter einem Rollenspiel versteh ich etwas anderes...
Vorallem pfuschen sie immer mehr und mehr in die Geschichte rein.

Ach was solls, mir reichts.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (30. Juni 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Seid ihr schonmal auf die Idee gekommen das Blizz das Spiel so formt wie die Community es will?
> Auch wenn hier alle meckern dann finden es 2 Millionen andere Spieler vielleich super und haben es lange gefordert.
> Es ist nicht Blizzards Schuld da sie nur auf das was ihre Spieler wollen eingehen.




Und genau darum patchen sie das Spiel seit ca. 3 Jahren immer mehr udn mehr kaputt. 
Das war bzw. ist ihr grösster Fehler. Niemals hätten sie auf so eine Community hören dürfen!

Btw. Sorry wegen Doppelpost.


----------



## Nimophelio (30. Juni 2009)

Da magst du Recht haben. Ich finds auch nicht gut das sie es immer einfacher machen ABER sollte man nicht Blizzard flamen. Sie lesen was die Spieler wollen und machen es so. Das ist löblich!


----------



## Odilion (30. Juni 2009)

man merkt, dass sich auf buffed immer noch die meisten fanboys und kranke gestalten rumtummeln

denn mal ehrlich, wer das als gut betrachtet, der hat nicht ganz verstanden was ein rollenspiel eigentlich mal sein sollte

aber gut, was rede ich da, wow ist schon lange nicht mal mehr ansatzweise ein rollenspiel. es ist ein *mmolg*
massively multiplayer online loot game inklusive fauler nerds und gratis epiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiix


----------



## ZangoMango (30. Juni 2009)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> jetzt hackt mal nicht alle auf den casuals rum...
> nichts desto trotz, ich bin selber einer und finde das switchen zwischen den fraktionen trotzdem absolut käse... was soll denn noch kommen????
> "ooooch ich hab ja keine lust , mich hochzuleveln... selbst der DK ist mir beim einstieg zu niedrig, wenn ich jetzt 100 euronen an blizz bezahle, kann ich dann als 80er einsteigen? büüüüüdee liebe blizz-macher..."
> 
> selbst mir als casual wird das easy-going-entgegenkommen langsam zu viel...



Wat...da kannst Du 100% von ausgehen das es so eine Funktion niemal geben wird. Geld zahlen an Blizzard und dann hast Du gleich ein high lv char lv80 oder später lv90 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Niemals, ganz sicher. Und um einen DK zu erstellen...naaaahhh ? Was hat man davor gemacht ? Überleg mal, oder hast Du Dein acc von nem Freund oder sonswo her? Häää?


----------



## BimmBamm (30. Juni 2009)

Nunja, nun ist auch der Klassenwechsel nicht mehr weit - wieder eine Sache, die "es nie im Leben" geben sollte (soweit zum Posting oben - das wurde bereits bei PvE- zu PvP-Wechsel gesagt; ebenso wie beim Fraktionswechsel). Ist es nicht herrlich, daß eine Menge Entwicklungskosten in einen extra zu bezahlenden Service gesteckt werden, während es bei der Content-Entwicklung eher mau aussieht? Ob sich eventuell eine Menge mehr Leute über Housing, dynamische Tagesquests, mehr Casual-Inhalt etc. gefreut hätten als über einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst?

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen "Wett-Thread", mit wie vielen Kunden "Aion" starten wird? Ich befürchte, die Anzahl an Interessierten hat sich gerade wieder um ein paar Tausend Spieler erhöht (nein, ich wechsel nicht dorthin - ich kann den Fantasy-Müll nicht mehr sehen).


----------



## Karmageddon82 (30. Juni 2009)

stimme shadow man zu

allerdings nicht nur realm sondern der gesamte realmpool sollte ausbalanciert werden
ich erlebe es im realpool sturmangriff extrem oft dass wir die bgs einfach verlieren weil wir immer und immer wieder in unterzahl sind und das dauerhaft
grade wo ein vollzähliger start des bgs einfach für faire verhältnisse sehr wichtig ist.

generell finde ich fraktionswechsel ok
es muss jedoch wirklich für die server fair sein
wer will schon char nummer 10 auf lvl 80 hochzocken und abermals gut ausrüsten wenn man die möglichkeit bekommt seinen geliebten fertigen 80er zu transformieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
karma


----------



## ZangoMango (30. Juni 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Es wurd immer dämlicher und dämlicher...
> Ne danke, ich bin am überlegen für welches Spiel ich ab nächsten Monat Gebühren zahlen soll (WoW, HdrO, War oder AoC).
> Aber WoW wirds wohl nicht mehr sein, das ist kein Rollenspiel mehr!
> Blizz macht es den Leuten viel zu enfach und komischerweise zieht das eine riesige Masse an. Aber deswegen merkt man auch, wie seit BC der Skill der Leute immer mehr flöten geht. -.-
> ...



Na das ist doch völlig oki, kündige Deinen acc. Oder besser noch lösche vorher all Deine chars, oder den eine char und kündige dann, das wäre mal konsequent und ehrlich. Andere und das sind die Mehrheit werden weiterspielen und diese Neuerung...sollte Sie denn kommen(dauert sicher noch) werden begrüsst.


----------



## Lobiño (30. Juni 2009)

Das wirft - für mich zumindest - ein paar Fragen auf: :/

1) Geht das auch von Volk zu Volk innerhalb einer Fraktion? (Beispiel Taure zu Orc.)

2) Wie sieht es hier mit dem Geschlecht aus? (Taure zu Orcin.)

3) Geschlechtsumwandlung beim Fraktionswechsel? [Also eine Kombi aus 1) und 2): Taure zu Menschenfrau]

4) Und vielleicht das Wichtigste: Kann man sogar seine Klasse ändern? (Wobei ich das für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte. Druiden, Paladine und Schamanen hätten demnach keine große Auswahlmöglichkeit... Todesritter und Krieger wären dafür die "Sieger".)

Was denkt ihr? Wenn ich mit etwas falsch liegen sollte, weist mich ruhig darauf hin. Auf Flames jedoch kann ich gut verzichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

Lobiño


----------



## Odilion (30. Juni 2009)

ZangoMango schrieb:


> Na das ist doch völlig oki, kündige Deinen acc. Oder besser noch lösche vorher all Deine chars, oder den eine char und kündige dann, das wäre mal konsequent und ehrlich. Andere und das sind die Mehrheit werden weiterspielen und diese Neuerung...sollte Sie denn kommen(dauert sicher noch) werden begrüsst.



in wenigen minuten mehrfach blizz verteidigt... warum gibst du dir so viel mühe? hast du ncihts anderes, was es wirklicht wert wäre verteidigt zu werden? ne freundin oder so? nur wow? man man man


----------



## Nightshaw (30. Juni 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Und genau darum patchen sie das Spiel seit ca. 3 Jahren immer mehr udn mehr kaputt.
> Das war bzw. ist ihr grösster Fehler. Niemals hätten sie auf so eine Community hören dürfen!
> 
> Btw. Sorry wegen Doppelpost.




Ja aber sicher xD in deiner Firma möchte ich nich arbeiten wenn du eine hättest.

Man geht auf die Kundenwünsche ein, weil es die Leute sind die dir dein Geld bringen. Du wirst auch kein Spiel mehr finden wo es nach dem Wohl der Member geht ;D es dreht sich alles um den Profit der Firma und wenn sie merken damit is Geld zu machen und es fordern von 11 Millionen Spielern 6 Millionen warum sollten sie es nicht machen?

Wie schön der Film 8 Blickwinkel doch ist. Müsst ihr euch mal ansehen vielleicht werdet ihr dann mal die Welt nich nur durch eure Harriboaugen sehen, sondern auch mal begreifen das nich jeder eure Meinung teilt und die Sichtweise des anderen wenigstens verstehn (man muss sie ja nich tolerien/akzeptieren)

Hättet ihr ne eigene Firma und wittert Geld würdet ihr das auch sofort umsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. Juni 2009)

Entweder Ally oder Horde.  Es mutiert immer mehr zu einem Spiel, bei dem man Vorteile hat, wenn man zusätzlich Geld reinsteckt. Mit SWTOR werd ich weg sein!


----------



## Nimophelio (30. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Entweder Ally oder Horde.  Es mutiert immer mehr zu einem Spiel, bei dem man Vorteile hat, wenn man zusätzlich Geld reinsteckt. Mit SWTOR werd ich weg sein!


/zustimm
Aber mit SWTOR werd ich eh von allem weg sein... RL... wozu brauch ich das noch wenn ich nen Bounty Hunter spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (30. Juni 2009)

Ich will ja nicht wie ein Lehrer aus der Schule klingen, aber geht mal wieder bitte eher auf's Thema ein...


----------



## DruffDruff (30. Juni 2009)

Blizzard reizt so langsam echt alles aus :-D

Also mir persönlich ist das total egal, aber irgendwie macht es schon son bisschen den Flair des Spiels kaputt, wenn man einfach mal zwischen den Fraktionen hin und her switchen kann.


----------



## Nimophelio (30. Juni 2009)

Wer geht denn hier nicht aufs Thema ein?


----------



## Lobiño (30. Juni 2009)

Nightshaw schrieb:


> Ja aber sicher xD in deiner Firma möchte ich nich arbeiten wenn du eine hättest.
> 
> Man geht auf die Kundenwünsche ein, weil es die Leute sind die dir dein Geld bringen. Du wirst auch kein Spiel mehr finden wo es nach dem Wohl der Member geht ;D es dreht sich alles um den Profit der Firma und wenn sie merken damit is Geld zu machen und es fordern von 11 Millionen Spielern 6 Millionen warum sollten sie es nicht machen?
> 
> ...



So was meinte ich, aber ich seh schon. Es geht wieder in die "richtige" Richtung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin nur etwas lahm mi'm posten...


----------



## Galdera (30. Juni 2009)

Defausel55 schrieb:


> Naja ich finde das gar nicht so gut. Es werden viele auf die Fraktion wechseln die auf ihrem Realm die Überhand hat um im Pvp mehr abzusahnen.
> Da wird es auf manchen Realms zu wenig Horde bzw. Allianz geben.



so wird es aussehen, weil da denkt kaum einer "ach die anderen sind so wenig und reissen deshalb nix, ich geh mal rüber".

sondern "ich hab kein bock mehr auf >füge fraktion ein< weil sie zu wenig sind, und geh zu den anderen" !

da sollte blizzard schon eine feste sperre einbauen wenn die fraktion zuviele spieler hat.


----------



## Nightshaw (30. Juni 2009)

Also für mich klingt das so als hätten die leute die sich hier gewaltig ausheulen, angst vor Veränderung.

Mag sein das ihr ja die ach so tolle Classic Zeit mitgemacht habt bla bla bla......

Aber seht es ein es is nichtmehr Classic . Die Welt verändert sich, Menschen verändern sich und ja AUCH WOW ÄNDERT SICH. Eure Begründung von wegen "WoW wird kaputt gemacht und immer mehr für Casuals zugänglich gemacht" is doch nur wieder eine Aussage die irgendwo aufgegriffen wurde (und meistens kommt die selbst von Casuals >.<)

Ich erinner mich auch gern an "die alte Zeit" zurück wie lustig es war und bla bla bla halt..... aber es is nunmal jetzt nicht mehr "die alte Zeit". Leider is der Mensch so das er Angst vor Veränderung/Entwicklung/Fortschritt hat , weil seine heile Welt in der er davor gelebt hat zerstört werden könnte.

Naja ihr könnt weinen soviel ihr wollt, es wird eh kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (30. Juni 2009)

Da viele nicht mehr die Posts bis zum Ende lesen und ich das Gefühl habe sonst keine Antworten zu kriegen, eröffne ich hier einen neuen Thread. Ihr dürft mich auch dafür bildlich köpfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier die zusätzlichen Fragen zum Fraktionswechsel:



Lobiño schrieb:


> 1) Geht das auch von Volk zu Volk innerhalb einer Fraktion? (Beispiel Taure zu Orc.)
> 
> 2) Wie sieht es hier mit dem Geschlecht aus? (Taure zu Orcin.)
> 
> ...



Lasst die Hinrichtung(-en) beginnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

Lobiño


----------



## Baldoran (30. Juni 2009)

hm ? wie meinst du das ? alles von dir gefragte ist natürlich unmöglich...
fraktionswechsel gibt es nicht...
oder sollte ich etwas verpasst haben ?

edit: oha...ich habe da was gesehen...nun muss ich erstmal selbst lesen...

hm...nun wo ich diesen beitrag auf buffed.de gelesen habe denke ich...

man wird wohl eine ganze menge ändern können...

rasse und geschlecht wird wahrscheinlich frei wählbar sein denke ich zu 100 %...
aber klasse auf keinen fall...da bin ich mir ziehmlich sicher...


----------



## Lobiño (30. Juni 2009)

Baldoran schrieb:


> aber klasse auf keinen fall...da bin ich mir ziehmlich sicher...



Jo, seh ich genauso. Na dann haben Druiden wirklich die A****karte gezogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hat ja schon fast "Miracolix-Status". Der wollte ja auch keinen "Baumkuschler" nehmen, aber für 'nen Allianzdruiden, ging's halt nicht anders... (--> Rolle aus Allimania; für die, die es nicht wissen sollten, was ich aber weniger glaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## smutje (30. Juni 2009)

Nightshaw schrieb:


> [...] Eure Begründung von wegen "WoW wird kaputt gemacht und immer mehr für Casuals zugänglich gemacht" is doch nur wieder eine Aussage die irgendwo aufgegriffen wurde (und meistens kommt die selbst von Casuals >.<) [...]



Na und ... wo is da der Widerspruch?! Gerade diese Tatsache bestätigt doch, dass etwas faul ist im System, wenn selbst die Nutznießer manches "Geschenk" für übertrieben/unangemessen/spielspaßraubend ... whatever halten ... 
... "casualiger" als meinereiner zu sein, ist kaum möglich und trotzdem will ich soweit wie möglich das Spiel so erleben, wie es ursprünglich mal erdacht wurde und nicht aufm geschenkten Gaul durch Ashenvale galoppieren!


----------



## fixfox10 (30. Juni 2009)

Spätestens seitdem wir alle friedlich nebeneinander in der Bank in Shattrath gestanden haben, ohne uns auf die Nuß zu hauen, hat die Idee 'Horde contra Allianz' ziemlich an Bedeutung verloren. Wieviele Städte/Flugpunkte/Questgeber werden von beiden Fraktionen besucht? Welche Quests teilt man sich, wie oft steht man vor den gleichen Problemen.

Ich muß dazu sagen, daß ich eh nie Freund von PvP werde. Von daher kann ich schwer nachvollziehen, warum man sich freiwillig einen PvP-Server antut.

Im alten Alterac (Level 70) hat mein Jäger zwar damals rund 20.000 Hordies gekillt (war vielmehr daran beteiligt), ich wurde auch schon gegankt und habe auch den schwarzen Kriegsbären bekommen. 
Dennoch ist der Reiz des Gedankens 'meine Fraktion for ever' (wir die Guten, ihr die Bösen) ziemlich ausgelutscht.

World of Warcraft - das wird es auch bleiben, an allen Ecken und Enden herrscht Krieg. Aber den Gedanken, auch mal mit Hordies etwas zusammen zu machen ist schon verlockend. Nicht weil ich Untote mag, sondern weil am anderen Ende der Leitung auch Menschen sitzen. Die kennen zu lernen, könnte sich lohnen.

Das RP wird für mein Empfinden auch nicht wirklich beschädigt. In allen geschichtlichen Epochen haben Leute die Fronten gewechselt. Hieraus lässt sich sogar recht gut Content für alle erzeugen.

Wem das nicht gefällt, der kann es ja bleiben lassen. Man muß ja auch nicht dieses Argentumturnier mitspielen oder sich den Winterquellsäbler farmen. Als Fremdling hinter der gegnerischen Front gibts vermutlich noch viel zu erleben.

Jedenfalls gehe ich davon aus. Wenn Blizzard die ganze Aktion geschickt gestaltet, kommen wir automatisch in eine ganz neue Phase des Spiels.

So gesehen gibt es nicht viel, was man ernsthaft gegen diese Idee haben kann.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. Juni 2009)

Nightshaw schrieb:


> Also für mich klingt das so als hätten die leute die sich hier gewaltig ausheulen, angst vor Veränderung.
> 
> Mag sein das ihr ja die ach so tolle Classic Zeit mitgemacht habt bla bla bla......
> 
> Aber seht es ein es is nichtmehr Classic . Die Welt verändert sich, Menschen verändern sich und ja AUCH WOW ÄNDERT SICH. Eure Begründung von wegen "WoW wird kaputt gemacht und immer mehr für Casuals zugänglich gemacht" is doch nur wieder eine Aussage die irgendwo aufgegriffen wurde (und meistens kommt die selbst von Casuals >.<)


Wer hat hier von Classic geredet?


----------



## alaron (30. Juni 2009)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Exid (30. Juni 2009)

Blizz braucht nur Geld!

Du wirst denke ich mal dann aussuchen können was du sein willst von der Rasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (30. Juni 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> Blizz braucht nur Geld!
> 
> Du wirst denke ich mal dann aussuchen können was du sein willst von der Rasse
> 
> ...



Ich bin gespannt ob das wirklich geht einen Krieger Bloodelf zu basteln,ich glaube weniger^^

Oder nen Menschenjäger...

oder Gnomen Priester....

oder..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emplic (30. Juni 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> Blizz braucht nur Geld!
> 
> Du wirst denke ich mal dann aussuchen können was du sein willst von der Rasse
> 
> ...




blizz braucht geld? ich glaube.... NICHT!

blizz will einfach seiner community das beste tun... und das beste für die community ist nunmal das, was die community fordert [PUNKT] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (30. Juni 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> Blizz braucht nur Geld!
> 
> Du wirst denke ich mal dann aussuchen können was du sein willst von der Rasse
> 
> ...


Stimme ich zu, solange Blizzard Geld in der Zukunft einer Idee sieht ist sie niemals ausgeschlossen. Und eine spezielle Klassen/Rassen-Zusammenstellung gegen Geld möglich zu machen scheint mir den heutigen Umständen entsprechend doch sehr Blizzard-Like.

Heißen wir in ferner Zukunft alle mal den Undead-Druid willkommen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith kam grade ins Zimmer und sagte mir, betreffend dem Post über mir, dass sie letzte Weihnachten nen 120kg schweren, rot-weiß gekleideten, Mann durch den Kamin hat rutschen sehn ... Mit flauschigen weißen Haaren und einer turmhohen Zippelmütz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Blizzard tut das, was für sie gut ist ... Die kratzt es doch garnicht was die Spieler wollen, sondern was im Endeffekt den meisten Profit bringt)


----------



## Sino123 (30. Juni 2009)

...also wenn überhaupt denk ich dass man nur die rasse wechseln kann, wennd ie zukünftige rasse auch als diese klasse von anfang spielen kann..


----------



## Boddakiller (30. Juni 2009)

Emplic schrieb:


> blizz braucht geld? ich glaube.... NICHT!
> 
> blizz will einfach seiner community das beste tun... und das beste für die community ist nunmal das, was die community fordert [PUNKT]
> 
> ...



genau, wenn die leute die deswegen jetzt rumheulen sich nicht an sachen die blizzards meinung beeinfllussen beteiligen haben sie selber schuld. Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten, Vorschläge zu machen und seine Meinung auszudrücken BEVOR Blizzard etwas tut.


----------



## DeCoellner (30. Juni 2009)

Also, ich beschreibe es mal so, 
man hat irgendwann mit WoW angefangen. Auf der Seite A o. B einen Char oder mehrere auf Server XY erstellt. Im laufe der Zeit haben Freunde hin und her gewechselt und sind dann schließlich bei ihrer Fraktion des herzen gelandet. Hier kam uns schon lange die Idee, bevor Blizz das Thema aufgriff, nämlich einen Fraktionswechsel von A nach B und umgekehrt. Hierbei sollte eine Summe X € geleistet werden und man könne dann ( EINMALIG ) die gewünschte Fraktion wechseln. Noch cooler wäre es, wenn der Fraktionswechsler seinen eigentlichen Char behalten würde ( Taure / Gnom, als Beispiel ) und dann als Deserteur für alle ca. 1 Monat sichtbar gekennzeichnet würde, was auf der Hordeseite mit Beschimpfungen und auf der Alliseite oder umgekehrt für großen Jubel sorgen würde. Von daher fände ich die Idee garnet mal so schlecht ... 

Stellt euch nur mal vor ein Taure im Allianzoutfit ^^ und dann im PvP gegen sei eigenes Ebenbild kämpfend^^ 

klar wäre selbstverständlich, das man ein Itemwechsel bevorzugt und das Ruf und Questlogs der jeweiligen Fraktion angepasst würden und erspielte Erfolge nur umgeschrieben werden. Aber vielleicht auch erspielte Pets und Reit und Flugtiere mitwechseln würden. Sollte das aus technischen Gründen nicht gehn, dann halt angepasst an die jeweilige Fraktion..

Im Herzen immer " Für die Allianz "

lg

P.S. um den ganzen mal einen Hut aufzusetzen, vielleicht war bis dato die Technik noch nicht soweit um sowas umzusetzen !!! schonmal drüber nachgedacht ???


----------



## Shohet (30. Juni 2009)

Was hat die technik damit zu tuen? da wird nen bissel gescriptet und gut is (leicht untertrieben, aber an sich ist es ja so ) , mich würde es nicht wundern wenn dieses System zum wechsel der Fraktionen nicht schoion seit Vanillarelease in Blizzards Schublade liegt ... 

Naja ich bin dagegen ... begründen möchte ich das nicht, wäre unschön zu lesen :/ .


----------



## Dryadris (30. Juni 2009)

Es wird einen spielerischen Vorteil geben für die Wechsler und der ist massiv und natürlich einen massiven Nachteil für diejenigen, die das Angebot nicht nutzen. 
Ich denke es ist jedem bekannt, dass auf den meisten Servern die Allianz eindeutig in der Mehrheit ist und demnach dort häufiger Raids stattfinden, als auf Hordeseite. Dort hat man es schwer Random Raids zu organisieren oder teilzunehmen, gleichfalls wie funktionierende Gilden auf zu bauen.
So jetzt hat jeder die Möglichkeit die Fraktion zu wechseln und das werden viele Spieler tun und die Folgen sind dann die, dass eine Seite noch weniger wird als sie so oder so schon sind, ergo BGs werden schwieriger, was noch mehr zum wechseln animiert. Random Raids werden noch seltener und Gilden haben es noch schwerer, was wiederum dazu führt, dass Spieler die Fraktion wechseln.
Dort haben sie mehr Raidmöglichkeiten, mehr Möglichkeiten an das zu kommen was scheinbar für 90% der Community das Nonplusultra ist und für mich ist das ein spielerischer Vorteil. 

Blizzard wird da nicht viel eingreifen können, weil sie müssen in dem Fall nach dem Gleichheitsprinzip arbeiten. Was auf dem einen Server möglich ist, darf den Spielern auf einem anderen Server nicht vorenthalten werden. Immerhin soll es wohl ein kostenpflichtiges Feature werden und ich denke nicht dass Blizzard sich Millionen entgehen läßt, nur weil sonst eine Fraktion auf einem Realm beinahe ausstirbt. Wären sie sich den möglichen Konsequenzen bewusst, dann würden sie nicht auf solche Ideen kommen, also wird es sie auch nach Einführung nicht großartig interessieren was für Folgen es für die Serverökonomie hat. 

Sicherlich ist es ungeschickt wenn Freunde anfangen zu spielen und bei einer anderen Fraktion landen, als man selbst und man von 0 anfangen muss. Aber muss man das nicht auch, wenn man eine neue Klasse anfängt? Jedem hängen die Startgebiete zum Hals raus und wohl noch mehr, wenn es die altbekannten Startgebiete sind, die man schon im Schlaf kennt nach x Twinks, was man von den Startgebieten der anderen Fraktion wohl garantiert nicht sagen kann. Die sind einem komplett neu, also kann das mit den Startgebieten ja wohl nicht das Argument sein, mit dem Blizzard ihre Aktion begründen möchte. 
Wenn sie es doch tun, dann müssten sie auch Klassenänderungen genehmigen, weil auch hier sind es die Startgebiete die man nicht mehr sehen kann weil man sie schon kennt. 

Um das "Freunde bei der anderen Fraktion"-Problem lösen zu können, hätte es auch andere Optionen als einen Radikalschlag gegeben. Wie wäre es gewesen den Spielern durch Quests, Büchern die random droppen etc es zu ermöglichen die Sprache der anderen Fraktion zu einem bestimmten Prozentsatz zu verstehen? Wäre noch eher logischer gewesen zu erklären, denn wenn man schon gemeinsam gegen den gleichen Feind kämpft (aktuell), in 2 Städten gemeinsam unterwegs ist, da lernt man unweigerlich ein paar Worte der anderen Fraktion mit. Zumindest sollte es so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich steh dem Ganzen aber auch aus anderen Gründen sehr negativ gegenüber, denn jetzt wird es für Gauner noch einfacher ihre Spuren zu verwischen. Früher war nur ein Namenswechsel möglich, aber man konnte denjenigen noch immer finden stand er noch auf diversen Ignore/Friendslists... Dann gab es die Möglichkeit zu transferieren, allerdings war das ja noch an gewisse Regeln gebunden, die ja nun auch gefallen sind... Jetzt noch die Möglichkeit die Fraktion zu wechseln. 
Heute betrügen wir die Horde, wechseln zur Allianz und machen natürlich gleich noch einen Namechange dazu, betrügen dort weiter und transferieren dann auf einen anderen Server, natürlich wieder mit Namechange und das Spiel geht von vorne los. 
Solange man genug Geld in der Tasche hat, kann man das ja locker flockig machen. Selbst wenn man 1 Monat Sperre hat wie es beim Transferieren ist, hat man genug Zeit um genug Bockmist zu machen. Weil einmalig können sie den Change nicht anbieten, weil was ist mit den Spielern die gewechselt haben und neue Freunde haben die wieder bei der anderen Fraktion sind? Oder Spieler, die festgestellt haben dass ihre alte Fraktion doch besser war? Wer jetzt kommt von wegen "Ja das muss man sich halt vorher überlegen ob man das macht oder nicht", dem möchte ich nur sagen, dass man diese Überlegung eigentlich schon bei der Charaktererstellung machen sollte. 


Und naja.... Freunde die einem nicht helfen beim leveln, obwohl man extra wegen ihnen neu angefangen hat, das können ja so tolle Freunde in meinen Augen nicht sein. Mit hilfreichen Händen ist es mittlerweile ein Kinderspiel einen Charakter von 1 auf 80 zu bringen und das brauch vielleicht ein paar Tage, aber sicherlich keine Wochen oder gar keine halbe Ewigkeit wie es manchmal dargestellt wird.


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Juni 2009)

also ich sehe das ganze mit dem fraktionswechsel als schwachsinn an denn

1. Entscheidet man sich am anfang nicht ohne Grund für eine Seite entweder a oder b, oder funktioniert in dem fall nicht. Ist zwar kein vergleich aber bis vor kurzem konnten eltern auch nicht entscheiden ob das Kind Mädel oder Knabe wird bzw kann man mit sagen wir 18 nicht einfach sagen "ich hab kein bock mehr n Mädel zu sein ich will jetzt n Kerl Sein" (ja blöder vergleich aber Trotzdem, dafür haben die Meisten ja nen 2. Acc um die Andere Fraktion auf dem gleichen Server zu spielen wenn es denn ein PvP-RP  bzw ein PVP Server sein sollte)

2. Was ist dann mit den Unterfraktionen? wenn man Mensch ist und bei SW Ehrfürchtig und wechselt dann zu nem Untoten ist man dann urplötzlich bei UC Ehrfürchtig? wasn dass für n sch..?


3. Wie schon  Geschrieben wird das ohne hin schon exestierende ungleichgewicht der Fraktionen auf einigen Servern nochmehr durcheinander gebracht und eine Fraktion erhält noch mehr überhand was sich wiederum negativ auf den Realmpool in den BG´s Arenen auswirken wird.

/dagegen

mfg


----------



## nitro76 (30. Juni 2009)

Allso das braucht mal niemand!!!

die kinder sollen allys bleiben und die horde soll schön erwachsen bleiben!!!

nein im ernst was hat das noch mir dem system von 2 Fraktionen zu tun?
dan hoben wir gleich immer wieder rum...

ok ne monats beschrenkung wie früher beim server wechsel wirds geben aber das wird sich dan auch ändern....

nein Dickes MINUS!!!!


----------



## Testare (30. Juni 2009)

Supie, geh ich eben auf ne vernünftige Fraktion (am besten zum leveln Allianz, weil davon gibts meist mehr), statte mich da aus, geh zur Horde (da mangelts immer an raidbegeisterten guten Spielern) und sobald ich da sehr gutes Equip habe wechsel ich zur serverbesten Gilde die sinnigerweise wieder Allianz ist...
Horroszenario, aber nicht soooo weit hergeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da mir PvP eh am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht und von mir aus ganz aus WoW verschwinden darf seh ich die Auswirkungen dort (leere Realmpools) als irrelevant - ich verstehe aber die PvP´ler, die genau hiervor warnen und damit Bauchweh haben


----------



## Testare (30. Juni 2009)

PS: Vom Fraktionswechsel zum Itemshop gegen echtes Geld (wobei die Bezahlitems einen minimalen Ticken besser als alles droppende sein MÜSSEN damit auch gekauft wird) ist es nur ein winziger Schritt....

Spätestens bei Release SC2/D3 wirds so kommen:
Man zahlt nur noch für den BattleNet-Account
Einführung Ingame-Item-Shop

Horror? Nein, nur eine logische Sache wenn man ökonomisch rechnet - und Blizz ist nunmal nach allem auch nur ein Unternehmen


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. Juni 2009)

Juhuhuhu! Blizzard pustet das letzte bisschen Rp aus WoW! Wir werden kein MMORPG mehr spielen sondern irgendwie nur noch ein MMOFEG (MassivMultiplayerOnlineFarmEpicsGame)

Ok WoW war noch nie sehr rp lastig, aber irgendwo reichts! Kann mir wer logisch erklären WIE!! ein Nachtelf zum Tauren wird? Oder ein zwerg zum Troll oder Ork? Das Menschen Untote werden könnten wäre Rp Technisch sogar sehr ausgefeilt und cool, aber Drenei, die Blutelfen wären....öhm...Klar Täuschungskugel... aber Magie versiegt auch irgendwann. 

Ok wenn jetzt wer kommt und mir noch eine Rptechnische Ungereimtheit in WoW vorhalten will ich kenne sie... 
Geh und spiel was anderes und heul nicht,l ist kein Vernünftiger Post
Und ja! WoW ist ein erweitertes Chatprogramm. 
Und ja, wenn ich Rpspiele spielen will, verwandle ich mich in Ulf den Jäger und suche in Aventurien meine Eltern weiter zusammen mit meinen Freunden....





Ach warum noch mal poste ich in ein Forum? Damit leute, die ich nicht kenne, die mich ansich nicht interessieren meine Meinung lesen können?`Warum lese ich deren Meinung? Sie interessiert mich nicht!. Hmm merkwürdiges Phänomen... Marc Uwe Kling zu dem Thema

Letztere Absatzt ist reine Selbstreflektion

Mfg Crashi


----------



## Rainaar (30. Juni 2009)

Naja, in dem Post steht Service, was vermuten lässt das die ganze Geschichte gegen Geld funktioniert.

-> dagegen.

Würde Blizz es aber ermöglichen durch sowas wie eine "Verräter" Questreihe (epischen Ausmaßes) einen Fraktionswechsel ohne Rassenwechsel durchzuführen -  das fände ich ungleich geiler als jede neue Raidinni. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So als böser Zwerg auf Seiten der Horde zu kämpfen hätte schon seinen Reiz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-> in der Form dafür!


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Juni 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Naja, in dem Post steht Service, was vermuten lässt das die ganze Geschichte gegen Geld funktioniert.
> 
> -> dagegen.
> 
> ...



da geb ich dir recht als Gnom seite an seite mit Orcs und Tauren, dazu noch nen Sprachkurs den man für öhm...2k Gold bei Thrall/Wyrinn absolvieren muss mit abschließener Seminararbeit und Prüfung ^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt dafür weil viele Leute als Hordler / Alli angefangen haben aber dann keine Lust mehr auf die Fraktion hatten und bei der anderen angefangen haben. (bei mirs wars genauso)


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Juni 2009)

zum Klassenwechsel wieso eigentlich nicht? also rein Storytechnisch gibt es ja keine Gnom Druiden aber könnte ich mir witzig vorstellen sone Minni Katze im Raid oder son "Babybär" der dann Tankt 

Nee mal im ernst Ich glaub das erst wenn es soweit ist, bis dahin ist das in meinen Augen n Scherz!

Und ja ich hab den anderen Beitrag gelesen.

mfg


----------



## shikki (30. Juni 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Würde Blizz es aber ermöglichen durch sowas wie eine "Verräter" Questreihe (epischen Ausmaßes) einen Fraktionswechsel ohne Rassenwechsel durchzuführen -  das fände ich ungleich geiler als jede neue Raidinni.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das würde mich allerdings auch reizen.


----------



## Rainaar (30. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> da geb ich dir recht als Gnom seite an seite mit Orcs und Tauren, dazu noch nen Sprachkurs den man für öhm...2k Gold bei Thrall/Wyrinn absolvieren muss mit abschließener Seminararbeit und Prüfung ^^



Ich hoffe das Du dann auf Taurisch mehr sagen kannst als "Bist Du aber groß"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iRoniQ (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir auch nicht ganz vorstellen das dass klappen soll weil es einfach viel zu viele ungereimtheiten geben wird. Blizzard hat sich mit der ankündigung selbst ein ei gelegt (glaub ich^^).

Wird schwer diesen service einzubauen. Wir werden sehen was die Zeit bringt, in diesem sinne...

lg
pewpeww


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Juni 2009)

ich warte wirklich noch, bis blizzard einen itemshop einführt wo gegen richtiges geld items angeboten werden. irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, es dauert nicht mehr lange....

ohne worte.


----------



## nrg (30. Juni 2009)

Es ist niemand gezwungen diesen Service zu nutzen und wer ihn nutzt wird schon seine Gründe haben.

Ich persönlich werde ihn wohl für 2-3 Chars nutzen denn ich habe die Fraktion gewechselt und auf einem anderen Server einen Neustart gewagt. Mir macht das Spiel dort Spaß, ich habe aber keine Lust wieder Twinks hochzuziehen. Wenn ich aber meine Twinks mit Level 75+ einfach rüberholen kann ist das für ich wo ich nicht mehr so viel Zeit zum zocken habe.


----------



## Rabaz (30. Juni 2009)

Haltet ma die Füße still, dass das in der Planung bzw. in der Entwicklung ist Bedeutet NICHT, also wirklich NICHT, dass das jetzt demnächst kommt.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

Problematik:

Items
mounts
Quests
Ruf


----------



## Gnarak (30. Juni 2009)

Ja, aber dann mit Rücksetzten aller Erfolgspunkte, Rücksetzten aller Fraktionen auf Neutral/Feindlich, Verlust aller Reit- und Haustiere (na ok ein 60er Mount darf behalten werden). 

Dann können wir bestimmt bald unseren Char für Euros noch die Klassen ändern lassen und der Itemshop kommt sicher auch bald.


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2009)

hoffe mal ist so was wie flugzeuge in 1k was das sie ansagen aber nie kommen wird und wenn soll es 100 euro kosten


----------



## tempusgolem (30. Juni 2009)

Ich würde es für sinnvoller halten, dass ich mich als Hordler mit meinen neuen "Verbündeten" gegen die Geißel und Arthas auch unterhalten könnte und Seite an Seite in einer Instanz kämpfen könnte. Das würde der derzeitigen Story meines Erachtens eher entsprechen.


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2009)

sry aber mal im ernst wer von uns soll dir helfen können?

blizz hat es erst grad angekündig das IRGENDWANN so ein müll rauskommen wird und du stellst dir schon so viele fragen....

wahrscheinlich kommt es nicht vllt doch einfach abwarten...


ach ja so ein fraktionswechsel ist der tot jedes Server....


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Problematik:
> 
> Items
> mounts
> ...



Items sind warscheinlich nicht das Problem (Die einzigen items die nur eine Fraktion bekommen kann sind ja die 60er PvP Sachen und die kann man einfach umtauschen)
Mounts: Jede Fraktion hat gleichviel  mounts (ok ab dem neuen Patch) das wird auch nicht das Problem
Quests: Ok da muss sich blizz was einfallen lassen.
Ruf: Zu jeder Allianzfraktion gibt es auch eine gegenfraktion bei der Horde (Ehrenfeste/Thrallmar, SW/OG z.B.)

Sry wenn ich was falsches geschrieben hab ist noch zu früh

/e: Ok und die Argentum Sachen zu denen gibt es aber auch ein "Gegenstück" bei der anderen Fraktion


----------



## Agyros (30. Juni 2009)

> Ich kann ja keinen Tauren zur Nachtelfe machen oder nen Orc zum Menschen.



Ich wäre ja für ne Variante : Dicke, epische Quest, alle Items behalten (so gross sind die Unterscheide zwischen den Fraktioneigenen Items auch nicht, bei den wirklich relevanten ists sogar nur der Name)usw. Quests im Log sind ja kein Problem, Bedingung : "keine offene Quest" einführen - fertig. ABER dafür behält man seine Rasse- Verräter/überläufer gibts immer und überall. 
Während der Questzeit ist man quasi fraktionslos und braucht sich in keinen Fraktionstädten sehen zu lassen. Auf nem PvP Server angreifbar von allem und jedem - evtl. mit ausnahme anderer Fraktionsloser - versteht sich. 

Ich geb zu, das ganze basiert so nen bisschen auf der alten Verräterquest wie z.B. bei EQ2 aber egal. Die Idee fand ich relativ schlüssig.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

wie siehts den mit der Rassen/klassenwahl aus

also blutelfen warri bald möglich????


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie siehts den mit der Rassen/klassenwahl aus
> 
> also blutelfen warri bald möglich????


Das wird blizz nicht einführen (das wär wirklich schwachsinn)
PLS KEINE TAURENSCHURKEN^^


----------



## Zwizazadera (30. Juni 2009)

tempusgolem schrieb:


> Ich würde es für sinnvoller halten, dass ich mich als Hordler mit meinen neuen "Verbündeten" gegen die Geißel und Arthas auch unterhalten könnte und Seite an Seite in einer Instanz kämpfen könnte. Das würde der derzeitigen Story meines Erachtens eher entsprechen.




Jopp DAS wäre mal Nice ! Raid Inis die man mit der Anderen Fraktion zusammen machen muss damit man voran kommt !
Könnte mir gut vorstellen das Horde und Allianz jeweils ein Raid zusammen kommen entweder als Wettbewerb wer schneller is oder das man Bosse zusammen legt ala 50 Mann Raid *g* ODER das man eine Raid Ini z.b. mit 20 Bossen a 10 pro Fraktion analog legen muss um in der Ini weiter voran zu kommen, ein Tor geht erst dann auf usw. zum nächsten Boss.


DAS wären mal Raid Bündnisse gegen die Geißel *ggg*


Träum *g*



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## nekori (30. Juni 2009)

ach ja und geil noch der im nexus:

im ts:

"lol, hier is ja ne unsichtbare mauer!" (taure hopst am angrund auf und ab.)
Orc springt runter.

das war zu geil wir ham uns so schlappgelacht, allein dafür lohnt es sich random da rin zu gehn 









XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDd


----------



## Dregalos (30. Juni 2009)

man kann die die Fraktion wechseln und damit die Rasse.
Klasse/Rasse beschränkungen werden bestehen bleiben.
Geschlecht wechseln wird denke ich auch gehen.
Ally zu Ally wird nicht gehen, wirst z.B Nachtelfkrieger zu Taurenkrieger zu Menschenkrieger wechseln müssen denk ich.
Denn die Rede ist nur von FRAKTIONSWECHSEL...
Oder das wird dann das nächste Feature dass man die Rasse wechseln kann.... in der eigenen Fraktion ^^

Ich stelle mir das alles jedoch schwierig vor...

F-List wird gelöscht...das is klar.

Wie wird es mit dem Ruf ?
Achivements?
Fluglinien ?


----------



## Scourge TH (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es gut.

Spiele wg meiner Freunde bzw. Freundin Horde, habe aber einen "Ich-liebe-Allianz-Charakter" auf Stufe 80, der ein schrecklicher Staubfänger ist. Als weiterer Charakter auf der Hordenseite nützt er mir eine gewaltige Ecke mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumal ich für den einzelnen Allianzcharakter das epische Fliegen gekauft habe und dann meine Bekannten wieder angefangen haben auf der Hordenseite zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dregalos (30. Juni 2009)

man kann die die Fraktion wechseln und damit die Rasse.
Klasse/Rasse beschränkungen werden bestehen bleiben.
Geschlecht wechseln wird denke ich auch gehen.
Ally zu Ally wird nicht gehen, wirst z.B Nachtelfkrieger zu Taurenkrieger zu Menschenkrieger wechseln müssen denk ich.
Denn die Rede ist nur von FRAKTIONSWECHSEL...
Oder das wird dann das nächste Feature dass man die Rasse wechseln kann.... in der eigenen Fraktion ^^

Ich stelle mir das alles jedoch schwierig vor...

F-List wird gelöscht...das is klar.

Wie wird es mit dem Ruf ?
Achivements?
Fluglinien ?


----------



## Membaris (30. Juni 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ich warte wirklich noch, bis blizzard einen itemshop einführt wo gegen richtiges geld items angeboten werden. irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, es dauert nicht mehr lange....
> 
> ohne worte.




Wenn du das Interview gelesen hättest, würdest du wissen, dass das nicht passieren wird. 

Mal schauen. Vielleicht kann man auch (wenn man seine Klasse leid ist) seinen Schurken der auf Level 80 ist ihn in einen fast Equiplosen Schamanen verwandeln.
Also halt Klassenwechsel auf Knopfdruck


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Juni 2009)

Membaris schrieb:


> Wenn du das Interview gelesen hättest, würdest du wissen, dass das nicht passieren wird.



blizzard hatte damals auch gesagt es wird nicht möglich sein, von einem pve auf einen pvp (hoffe das war die richtung) server zu transferieren. und was war passiert....


----------



## Membaris (30. Juni 2009)

Ja aber einige Dinge ändern sich und andere nicht. Ich bin allerdings *GEGEN* den wechsel der Frationen.


----------



## Tinaru (30. Juni 2009)

kann mir bitte einer sagen was das fürn sinn hat?? wenn ich die horde spielen will dann doch nciht erst mit 80 da siehste doch nix mehr davon was die horde so ausmacht...nur noch den endcontent und der ist doch zu 99% eh gleich ob ally oder horde...aber egal macht mal...wenn ich n hordler haben wollen "würde" würd ich mir einen hochspielen...und jaAAA ich bin auch casual gamer...und? wayne


----------



## nrg (30. Juni 2009)

Was ich interessant finden würde wäre wenn man mit seinem Char so wie er ist die Fraktion tauschen kann, also ein Hordezwerg oder ein Allianzork. 

Verräter gibt es immer wieder, die Horde hat sogar einen Quest in der Tundra wo sie einen Verräter der Allianz wieder an selbige übergibt. 
Dafür könnte man einen epischen Quest kreieren den man alleine machen muss, zum Beispiel bestimmte Dokumente stehlen im Auftrag der gegnerischen Fraktion, Questgeber wäre dann zum Beispiel ein Spion der vor SW oder OG in den Bergen sitzt und die Stadt beobachtet. Wenn man alle Quests erledigt hat erhält man das Angebot die Fraktion zu wechseln. Danach muss man wie die Todesrtitter erst mal zum Chef seiner neuen Fraktion um sich anerkennen zu lassen. Dann noch ein, zwei Quests um den Ruf auf ein Niveau von vorher zu nivellieren oder halt entsprechend angepasst.

Wäre so sehr reizvoll, da man hier wieder einiges durchmischen kann.

Ach ja, Rückkehr unmöglich oder zumindest sehr sehr schwer.


----------



## Segojan (30. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn ich mir momentan nicht vorstellen kann, von einem Fraktionswechsel Gebrauch zu machen, wäre für mich das schon angesprochene "Überläufermodell" die interessanteste Vorstellung. Jeder Character könnte ja einmal die Möglichkeit bekommen, zur anderen Seite überzulaufen, aber dann unwiderruflich.

Da es ja mittlerweile üblich ist, Aufgaben für Vertreter der anderen Fraktion zu erledigen, gibt es keinen Grund mehr für Berührungsängste.

Wäre doch lustig, wenn man bei dem Nachtelfen in TB oder dem Tauren in DS zweimal hinsehen muss, ob es Freund oder Feind ist...


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (30. Juni 2009)

ich finde das auch mal ne gute idea auch wenn damit einmal horlder immer horlder oder halt mit allinaz jetzt in 5 min geändert werden kann....^^

aber ich finds gut so muss man net jedes mal einen neuen char machen wenn man fraktion und server welchstel^^


----------



## justblue (30. Juni 2009)

Nachdem auch nach Jahren das Verhältnis Allianz zu Horde auf den allermeisten Servern bei 3:1 oder noch ärger liegt, war das ein logischer Schritt.


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juni 2009)

hmm ich würds nicht machen aber wer will soll doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nich mein Geld

worauf ich noch warten würde wäre ein Rassenwechsel ... mein MainChar hat seit dem Tag wo ich von Schatten auf Heilig umgeskillt habe (level 60 zu MC zeiten) das Problem das mir die Heil-Animation von Menschen-Weibchen viel besser gefallen würden als die von meiner NAchtelfenpriesterin.
Menschen-Weibchen-Priesterin ist leider noch nicht weiter als 28 grml 
Und doof wie ich bin hab ich bei meiner Paladina nicht nachgedacht und ne Draenai gemacht anstatt wenigstens da ein menschen-weibchen zu bauen.

aber wenigstens in de HdZ-Ini's kann ich die schönen Heil-Animationen geniesen.

so long 

lg Sily

P.S. was laaaaaabert ihr hier von unmöglich kann man nicht machen blaaa
ey es is ein Computer Spiel. Wo is'n das Problem.


----------



## Lari (30. Juni 2009)

Find ich gut.
Gibt dem Spieler mehr Freiheiten. Ist ja nur ein Angebot, was keinem Spieler irgendwelche Nachteile bringt.


----------



## ZangoMango (30. Juni 2009)

Odilion schrieb:


> in wenigen minuten mehrfach blizz verteidigt... warum gibst du dir so viel mühe? hast du ncihts anderes, was es wirklicht wert wäre verteidigt zu werden? ne freundin oder so? nur wow? man man man



Nein, leider nicht. Nur Wow...schlimm echt ma... habe sonst leider nichts ausser...nee das schreibe ich jetzt doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu privat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Zum Punkt verteidigen...Bist du etwa so einer der beim Blickkontakt Deiner Frau(falls Du eine hast) mit einem andern Mann gleich auf die Barrikaden steigt und den Verteidigungswall aufbaut? Dann darft aber neimals mit Deiner Freundin, Frau Schuhe kaufen...
Denkst doch nicht ernsthaft das ich mir nur in Foren Mühe gebe. Nee nee Du, gebe nur meine Meinung, meinen Senf dazu. Ja ich Ja, bin pro Blizzard und finde das Sie gute Arbeit machen. Klar gibt es auch Punkte die mir nicht ganz zusagen. Die monatliche Gebühr könnte mal gesengt werden...aber welches Unternehmen hat was zu verschenken....die Caritas evtl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem gibts viel zu wenige Quest für lv80er die dailys mal ausgeschlossen. Ich wünschte mir mehr Questreihen mit Geschichte für lv 80 und nicht das warten auf neue Quests beim neuen content wenn wir Richtung lv 90 marschieren. Zudem mehr instanzen, oder alle alten inis mit einer Art hero modus usw. Doch in der Gesamtheit passt das schon so mit wow. Ich spiele nicht jeden Tag, keine Zeit, aber wenn dann macht es Spass.


----------



## ZangoMango (30. Juni 2009)

Nightshaw schrieb:


> Also für mich klingt das so als hätten die leute die sich hier gewaltig ausheulen, angst vor Veränderung.
> 
> Mag sein das ihr ja die ach so tolle Classic Zeit mitgemacht habt bla bla bla......
> 
> ...



Aber mal so richtig zustimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz Deiner Meinug Nightshaw.

Habe mit classic angefangen, Pause gemacht und ca 9 Monate vor dem lich habe ich wieder angefangen. Neuen char, classic und dann die Scherbe erkundet. Siehe da hui ganz schön viel verändert. Reiten ab lv 30...mist sowas blödes jetzt kann ich reiten obwohl ich erst lv 30bin, Sauerrei, also früher war das ja besser weil ma noch...blahblahblup...ich fand das so super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne neuen char zu spieln und schon früher reit skill haben zu können. Und mein Gott jetzt gibts das evtl. bald ab lv 20 ist doch fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach nee die Spieler die damals erst ab lv40 reiten durfen(wie auch ich zu Beginn von WOW) haben dafür ja dann noch richtig was geleistet und fühlen sich nun betrogen oder wie ?!? Menno heul ich musst damals so lange warten und jetzt kann ma das schon mit lv20 *schnief* hahaha zu lachen sollche Aussagen. Wie gesagt, das ist meine Meinung...


----------



## Valdos Theolos (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dafür. Das ändert das Spiel kein bisschen. Sobald man sich Gold und Epics kaufen kann übertreibt Blizzard.

Es gibt doch viele unter euch, die vllt. nen Zwergen spielen...aber das gar nicht wollen! Ich freu mich schon drauf...endlich werde ich nen Menschen und keinen nervigen, kleinen Zwerg mehr haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ah ja, nicht vergessen..es ist freiwillig.


----------



## Vilar (30. Juni 2009)

Tolles Feature. Wie Vorposter schon sagte...Veränderungen gehören zum leben dazu. Wäre alles noch so wie zu Classic zeiten hätte Blizz 10 mio Grenze bei den Abozahlen nie erreicht. Lebt damit oder hört auf. Keiner ist gezwungen WoW zu spielen.


----------



## Genickbruch (30. Juni 2009)

So ein  schwachsinn was soll das nun schon wieder.
Oh nee


----------



## Valdos Theolos (30. Juni 2009)

Genickbruch schrieb:


> So ein  schwachsinn was soll das nun schon wieder.
> Oh nee


Was spricht den dagegen?!


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde es sehr gut weil dadurch kann man den gleichstand aufrecht halten auf nem Realm. z.B bei uns auf Nefarian gibs ca 3,200 Allis und 5,600 Hordler hab das mal die Tage auf ner Page gelesen und da zeigt es ja das die Allis in der Unterzahl liegen.

Deswegen bin ich sehr stark dafür.


----------



## 5002 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bin zwiegespalten.

Wenn es wieder so ne Aktion wird, dass man in der Accountverwaltung was bezahlt und dann zack wird aus meinem Gnom ein Taure, dann ist es wirklich mies.

Andererseits: Sollte es möglich sein, seine eigene Fraktion zu verraten um dann wiederrum für die anderen Ansehn zu sameln, dann ist es eine tolle sache, rein RP technisch allein. (Als vorbild könnte ja EQ2 oder so dienen, ein kumpel hat mir erzählt, dass das System dort recht gut ist).


----------



## g36combat (30. Juni 2009)

Rege mich über diesen "Dünnpfiff" gar nicht weiter auf, denn bis diese "Idee" realisiert wird, spiele ich schon lange kein Wow mehr. An Alternativen mangelt es nicht und weitere sind in den Startlöchern. Ob es jemals ein 2tes Wow geben wird, wag ich zu bezweifeln. Aber ich denke, dass bei einem guten Konkurrenzprodukt die Abgänge von WOW für Blizzard durchaus spürbar sein werden. Da hilft ihnen die ganze Entindividualisierung (oder gerade deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nichts mehr. Irgendwann ist "Einfach" einfach zu "Einfach". 
Am Ende bleibt zu sagen, das Gamer die auf Reize/Herausforderungen/Individualismus stehen,dass Spiel auf kurz oder lang verlassen werden. Diejenigen, die auf viel "Haben wollen" ohne sich dafür etwas "Anstrengen" zu müssen stehen, werden hoffentlich bleiben...und das ist dann auch gut so!!!!


----------



## Valdos Theolos (30. Juni 2009)

g36combat schrieb:


> Rege mich über diesen "Dünnpfiff" gar nicht weiter auf, denn bis diese "Idee" realisiert wird, spiele ich schon lange kein Wow mehr. An Alternativen mangelt es nicht und weitere sind in den Startlöchern. Ob es jemals ein 2tes Wow geben wird, wag ich zu bezweifeln. Aber ich denke, dass bei einem guten Konkurrenzprodukt die Abgänge von WOW für Blizzard durchaus spürbar sein werden. Da hilft ihnen die ganze Entindividualisierung (oder gerade deswegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich wird auch mal WoW ein Ende habe. Aber solange sollte man es spielen und gut ist. Oder hörst auch auf zu leben weil du iwann mal sterben wirst?!


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

ganz neue möglcihkeiten

Fraktionswechsel für 0 euro wenn das ungleichgewicht zu groß wird


----------



## Meeragus (30. Juni 2009)

Fraktionswechsel ist meiner Meinung nach unnötig...sollen lieber mal über eine Völkeränderung nachdenken!


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juni 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde es gut. Ich spiele fast aussschliesslich Horde und habe einen Gnomen-Mage auf Ally-Seite (mit ihm begonnen und dann gewechselt). Der dümpelt da alleine auf 80 rum, wenn die Möglichkeit da ist wird aus ihm ein Hordler und dann ist alles schick.



Valdos schrieb:


> Oder hörst auch auf zu leben weil du iwann mal sterben wirst?!


Hehe...


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Entweder Ally oder Horde.  Es mutiert immer mehr zu einem Spiel, bei dem man Vorteile hat, wenn man zusätzlich Geld reinsteckt. Mit SWTOR werd ich weg sein!


Tja die Kuh wird alt und der Euter muß gepresst werden bis er vertrocknet ist. Nach dem Fraktionswechsel isses auch nur noch ´ne Frage der Zeit bis zum kostenpflichtigen Klassenwechsel da Blizz ja scheinbar doch den Wünschen der Gamer nachgibt (wenn sie zusätzliche Dollars bringen).




Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ich warte wirklich noch, bis blizzard einen itemshop einführt wo gegen richtiges geld items angeboten werden. irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, es dauert nicht mehr lange....
> ohne worte.


Und auch wenns bisher noch bestritten wird, aber auch der Item-Shop ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit wie man eigentlich relativ deutlich rauslesen kann:
_*buffed:* Demnach steht wohl auch ein Item-Shop für WoW nach wie vor nicht zur Debatte?
*Chilton:* Mikrotransaktionen funktionieren als Geschäftsmodell für einige Spiele. Wir können sie uns für World of Warcraft aber nicht vorstellen. Schon gar nicht, wenn es darüber etwa legendäre Waffen geben sollte – *bestenfalls kosmetische Dinge*. Aber wir planen derzeit absolut nichts in der Richtung. *Ich will es aber nicht kategorisch ausschließen.* Denn wann immer ich „niemals“ sage, machen wir’s dann doch. (lacht) Ich weiß noch genau, wie ich damals überzeugt verkündete, wir würden niemals duale Talentverteilungen einbauen. Ich will mich also nicht wieder selbst austricksen, indem ich „niemals“ sage, aber wir arbeiten nicht an Dingen wie einem Item-Shop._
Kaufen wir uns also bald unsere Full-Epic-80er zum sagenhaften Sonderpreis von nur noch 99,95 € ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Emplic schrieb:


> blizz braucht geld? ich glaube.... NICHT!
> blizz will einfach seiner community das beste tun... und das beste für die community ist nunmal das, was die community fordert [PUNKT]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaub eher, Blizz will bloß das beste was die Community zu geben hat... ihr Geld. Also gehen sie auf die gewinnversprechenden Wünsche gern ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilithb (30. Juni 2009)

ohno
noch mehr alianzler die zu uns wechseln...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Kaufen wir uns also bald unsere Full-Epic-80er zum sagenhaften Sonderpreis von nur noch 99,95


du liest deine eigenen posts nicht *lachend auf dem boden rumroll*


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du liest deine eigenen posts nicht *lachend auf dem boden rumroll*


weil? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> weil?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Schon gar nicht, wenn es darüber etwa legendäre Waffen geben sollte – *bestenfalls kosmetische Dinge*. Aber wir planen derzeit absolut nichts in der Richtung.


----------



## Nimeroth (30. Juni 2009)

Langsam wird man das Gefühl nicht los Blizzard versucht echt noch das letzte bisschen Geld rauszupressen was geht.
Anders kan man sich das was in jüngster Zeit vor sich geht nicht mehr erklären. Aber wer weiss ob Blizzard da selbst
noch gross was zu bestimmen hat.

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass Activition da mittlerweile ein Wörtchen mitzureden hat, vor allem wenn man bedenkt was für ein Riesen Anteil des Umsatzes WoW ausmacht. Und an alle die schreien LvL80 gegen Geld wirds nie geben. Abwarten. Das gleiche hat man über Geschlechtsumwandlungen,
Fraktionswechsel und anderes auch schon gesagt. Die China-Power-Level Services haben gezeigt das hierfür ein Markt besteht, und warum sollte sich
Activition/Blizzard den entgehen lassen?

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Juni 2009)

Anfangen würden sie sicher mit Kappes wie Pets, Mounts, Kleinscheiß aber glaubst Du wirklich sie würden davor Halt machen, auch was "gutes" anzubieten? Sollte der Service einmal kommen wird die Comm schnell nach mehr schreien... und je besser das Gewünschte desto mehr Dollars winken.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Anfangen würden sie sicher mit Kappes wie Pets, Mounts, Kleinscheiß aber glaubst Du wirklich sie würden davor Halt machen, auch was "gutes" anzubieten? Sollte der Service einmal kommen wird die Comm schnell nach mehr schreien... und je besser das Gewünschte desto mehr Dollars winken.


das drüften se selber wissen das es ihr eigener todesstoß wäre


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Juni 2009)

Valdos schrieb:


> Was spricht den dagegen?!



Ehre

früher: mit Stolz zeigte man, dass man für seine Fraktion auf den Schlachtfeldern gekämpft hat!

heute: Die in Punkte umgerechnete Zeit, die man auf dem BG geleecht hat.

HELDenklasse:

früher: hat sich besonders hervorgetan und schier unglaubliches geleistet.

heute: bequemer schneller Einstieg auf einem höheren Level

Episch:

früher: ja wahrhaft episch ist etwas besonders! Nur echte Helden wurde es zuteil soetwas anlegen zu können.

heute: Mindestanforderung an Ausrüstung

Quest:

früher: Aufträge die man machte um vorwärts zu kommen

heute: Goldeinnahmequelle

Skill:

früher: ich kenne meinen Char und weiß was er kann! Und noch besser! Ich weiß auch was die anderen können!

heute: wird in DPS gemessen, Rest nicht mehr wichtig

RareMob:

früher: äusserst seltener Gegner dem man mit Respekt begegnete

heute: schnellLootabgreifMob

Boss:

früher: Der gefährliche Anführer einer großen Streitmacht, das Endziel ein jeder Instanz! Man wappnete sich mit allem was man hatte ihn zu bekämpfen!

heute: Lootmob

Addon:

früher: ein weiterer Bereich, mit neuen Gebieten in denen man Aufträge & Ehre suchte!

heute: Gebiet um den Char schnellstmöglich auf die höchste Stufe zu bringen.

Trash:

früher: größere Gegnergruppen die mittels der Gruppenfähigkeiten bekämpft wurden

heute: Massenschadenziel


Ja Blizzard hat uns versprochen alles einfacher zu machen, schnelllebiger, so was "unsinniges" wie Geschichte wird mehr und mehr verworfen. Alles wird vereinfacht und wer heute der Meinung ist, er hat sich gestern falsch entschieden, kann jede Entscheidung mühelos revidieren! Fraktion? Geschlecht? Name? Änderbar! Muß man irgendwas tun um weiter zu kommen? Geringfügig! Und immer weniger!

Wer mal Wow als Rollenspiel spielte der trug sein Fraktionsabzeichen mit Stolz! Spielte seinen Main mit freude! Heute fragt man sich: Soll ich einloggen? Mit welchem Char? Ach nöööö ich dattel lieber was anderes ist doch eh alles das gleiche.

Ja Wow wird immer mehr auf die "Ohlolololol!" und "OMG!!"s zurechtgepatcht!

Ich persönlich werd mich mal langsam nach alternativen umschauen. 

Und wenn ich immer höre: "Immer dieses rumgeheule!" Jeder hat ein RECHT auf seine eigene Meinung und wenn man als Teil einer Community ein Spiel spielt kann man sehrwohl sagen wenn man etwas nicht gut findet! Konstruktive Kritik ist immer ein Zeichen für Interesse! Und ich behaupte: Wenn diese erstmal komplett verstummt sind die Zahlen der WowAbos rückläufig! Vielleicht nicht in China, aber in Deutschland oder der Schweiz schon!

Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass sich hierzulande die Leute damit abspeisen lassen solche Quests wie die für die violette Festung zu machen! Oder keiner darüber nachdenkt, dass er die meiste Zeit immer die GLEICHEN Quests macht! Und das nur für Gold oder ein paar Marken. Er Instanzen überspringt um den "Endcontent" zu sehen und sich dann wundert warum es langweilig wird.

Schade.....


----------



## Regine55 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich denk es ist auch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ich meinen 80er Priest gegen einen 80er Krieger oder was auch imme umtauschen kann...ich find echt traurig...


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (30. Juni 2009)

Der Urgedanke des Spiels war es (wie schon in der Single Player Trilogie Warcraft 1-3) 2 sich verfeindete Fraktionen gegenüber zu stellen die eben nicht gut aufeinander zu sprechen sind. Das ganze wurde im Laufe der WoW History dann immer wieder ein bisschen begradigt dass mittlerweile die Fraktion teileweise sogar zusammen arbeiten. (begann ja schon in WC3 als sich Allianz und Horde gegen den Lichking verbündeten - der ungefähre Status Quo in WoW jetzt)

Dass es aber jetzt so weit kommt dass man einfach die Fraktion wechseln kann - entschuldigung aber wie will man das rechtfertigen. Die Beispiele die weiter oben angeführt wurden wo z.B. Vergleiche mit einer Firma gezogen wurde dass man auf Kundenwünsche eingehn muss... JA - unterschreibe ich absolut. Die bringen einfach ein neues Produkt auf den Markt und die die das nicht kaufen wollen kaufen sich weiterhin das alte.

Anders Beispiel: "Von 11 Millionen Spieler wollen 6 Millionen die Änderung" (Zitat Seite 4). Okay - das ist die Mehrheit - seh ich ein. Allerdings sind 5 Millionen knappe 45% von 11 Millionen - es wäre also SEHR unprofitabel wenn man sich 45% seiner Kunden auf einen Schlag vergrault. Damit meine ich nicht dass deswegen jetzt jeder 2. aufhört mit WoW allerdings denke ich mir dass es hier schon zu einer ziemlichen Unruhe sorgt bei der Community und einige ihren account kündigen werden. Und wer jetzt das Gegenargument bringt dass die Abozahlen ja trotzdem gleich bleiben werden weil neue Spieler anfangen,... JA - stimmt! Allerdings hat ein Neuanfänger keinen 80iger bei dem sich ein Fraktionswechsel lohnen würde.

Mit der neuen Änderung des erforderlichen lvls fürs Reiten, den erhöhten EP, der niedrigeren Ep Schwelle fürs lvl up, dem Freundschaftsbonus,... sollte es für jedermann recht schnell möglich seinen einen 80iger hoch zu bringen. Ich selbst bin zur Zeit auch kein "Hardcore Spieler" mehr (auf die Woche verteilt 1-2 Stunden am Tag) und schaffe es trotzdem einen 80iger innerhalb von 3 Wochen hoch zu spielen. Das mag einerseits viel klingen - andererseits wäre das rein rechnerisch betrachtet weniger als eine Monatsgebühr. (in Hinblick darauf dass es kein kostenfreier Service wird)

Wenn es auf bestimmten Servern Probleme mit einem Ungleichgewicht der Fraktionen gibt dann sollte man für Spieler der Fraktion in der Unterzahl den Serverwechsel kostenlos machen - und nicht generell für beide Fraktionen. Ansonsten würde sich mir kein wirklich logischer Grund aufzeigen der es wirklich rechtfertigen würde dieses Service einzuführen. (Freunde bei der anderen Frakion gut und schön - wenn sie so tolle Freunde sind helfen sie euch sicher beim Queste, schleifen euch durch Inis und ihr habt im Nu einen fertigen 80ger. Dann einmal durch Naxx 10 durch und schon ist man recht gut equipped.)


----------



## Spellman (30. Juni 2009)

Diejenigen, die die These vertreten: "Dadurch gleichen sich ja dann die Fraktionen kräftemäßig aus und das ist gut!"

Ähm... würdet ihr auf die Seite wechseln, die ständig verliert... wo ihr zu 10t auf 1k 2 Schlachtzügen gegenüber steht, wo man noch schwerer einen Tank + Heiler findet als sonst schon.
Eher wird es umgekehrt laufen.. und das widerum wird Blizz unterbinden (1.5k Allianz, 4k Horde -> nur Horde>Allianz möglich) ^^ , weil sonst die Schere noch weiter auseinander klafft...


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das drüften se selber wissen das es ihr eigener todesstoß wäre


Das glaub ich noch nichtmal. Sicher gäbe es einige, die so eine Entwicklung mehr als verärgern und sie zur Aufgabe von WoW treiben würde. Aber überleg mal wie leicht es dann jedem Hirni, Noob, Casual (schlimmes Wort) und sonstwem fallen würde, seine Ausrüstung für ein kleines Taschengeld deutlich aufzuwerten... wäre doch eine "gute Investition". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja ich schätze, ein Item-Shop (wenn auch erstmal von vielen abgelehnt) würde deutlich mehr genutz werden als jeder Geschlechts-, Rassen- oder Klassenwechsel.

EDIT: Allerdings rechne ich nicht vor Mitte/Ende des nächsten Addons damit.


----------



## Rygel (30. Juni 2009)

krasser eingriff ins spielgeschehen und in die WoW-basics. dennoch würde ich den service (den man ja ganz sicher teuer bezahlen muss wenn schon nen namensänderung 8,- kostet) vielleicht nutzen. bin mir auch relativ sicher, dass man einen allianz-char nicht 100% in einen hordler umwandeln kann, und das dies sicherlich mit abstrichen verbunden ist (gerade was ruf, mounts, etc.) betrifft. das muss man dann halt ggf. in kauf nehmen wenn man seinen char so enorm verändern möchte.


----------



## mwo (30. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß selbst nicht inwieweit ich Befürworter dieser ganze Zusatzservices bin.

Fakt ist jedoch das so eine Änderung bei mir immer zu spät kommt ;D.

Habe am Anfang einen Schurken auf Hordenseite begonnen. Der war mir dann auf 50 sehr unschön und der Name war nicht passend. Nachdem ich einen neuen Schurken auf Hordenseite begonnen habe und ca. 70 war, kam der Namenswechselservice.

Dann wurd mir die Hordenseite irgendwann nicht mehr spannend genug. Zudem spielt ein RL-Kumpel ab Beginn auf der Alliseite. Ich wollt auch mal was neues sehen und rerollte eine Schurken auf Alliseite. 

Nun bin ich 80 und jetzt kommt der Service 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Ich werde diesen Service zwar definitiv nicht nutzen, aber ich denke es erleitert schon so einem die Arbeit.


----------



## Drossomar (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn man da gleich ein sauberes Fraktionsbalancing mit einführt, warum nicht?

Von Allianz kann man nicht auf einen Server wo die Horde in Überzahl ist und umgekehrt.

Von mir aus können sie dann alle Erfolge, Ruf den es in der anderen Fraktion nicht gibt und Reittiere zurücksetzen, gibt dann wohlwollend bei der neuen Rasse und fertig.

Würde mich vom transferieren nicht abhalten wenn ich mit meinen Freunden spielen wollte. Muss man im Zweifel zusammen auf einen Server wechseln wo die (neue) Fraktion in der Unterzahl ist.

Gruß,

Dross


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (30. Juni 2009)

Naja wems gefällt, ich werde diesen Service niemals benutzen .. Aus nem einfachen Grund

Auf Allianzseite gibts keine Tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich steh auf den Spruch im TS,

 "Ey du dicke Kuh geh mal aus dem Fisch raus ! xD"


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade nur, wie das im Detail funktionieren soll.
> 
> Da hat man nen Char hochgespielt, z.B. ne Kuh - mit vielen der Erfolge
> und nun kann man so einfach auf nen Gnom switchen?
> ...



Und das grösste Problem an der Sache : DIE KLAMOTTEN WERDEN JA VIEL ZU GROß FÜR DEN GNOM SEIN!!!!!!!!!!!

Nee, mal im Ernst: wie viele Leute kennt ihr persönlich im Spiel, die bereits solche kostenpflichtige Dienste in Anspruch genommen haben? Gut, vielleicht mal nen Char auf einen anderen Realm switchen, aber sonst?
Sicherlich wird es kleine Ausnahmen geben, aber insgesamt wird das Spiel dadurch mal Null beeinflusst. Nicht wegen jeder Änderung gleich in Panik verfallen, ist halt eine weitere Möglichkeit, die absolut freiwillig in Anspruch genommen werden kann.

@ Rollenspiel: Da DU als Held in der WoW eh keine Rolle spielst, ist es auch völlig latte welcher Fraktion du angehörst.


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (30. Juni 2009)

Fraktionswechsel würd ich ohne zu zögern mitmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So kann man endlich all seine Chars wieder auf einen Server bringen, Mensch das wäre so klasse wenn ich endlich alles auf Horde ausrichten könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (30. Juni 2009)

Drossomar schrieb:


> Wenn man da gleich ein sauberes Fraktionsbalancing mit einführt, warum nicht?
> Von Allianz kann man nicht auf einen Server wo die Horde in Überzahl ist und umgekehrt.
> Würde mich vom transferieren nicht abhalten wenn ich mit meinen Freunden spielen wollte. Muss man im Zweifel zusammen auf einen Server wechseln wo die (neue) Fraktion in der Unterzahl ist.



Lies doch bitte mal ein paar Post über deinem den meinigen durch zum Thema "Fraktionsbalancing" und "mit Freunden spielen"


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (30. Juni 2009)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Fraktionswechsel würd ich ohne zu zögern mitmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alle Chars auf einen Server bringen und teilweise Fraktionswechsel? Das wären dann mal 20€ pro Serverwechsel, ich vermute mal so um die 15-25 € pro Fraktionswechsel und 8€ für eventuelle Charanpassungen wie Geschlecht und co. Ist dir ein Spiel DAS wirklich wert?


----------



## fraudani (30. Juni 2009)

Fraktionswechsel und damit anzunehmender Rassenwechsel finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich gut. Das hat so nen faden Beigeschmack von: mein Gnom ist langweilig geworden und ich habe keine Lust nen Troll hoch zu leveln, also mach ich es mir einfach und wechsle die Fraktion. Als nächstes kommt dann: ich hätte gerne einen Heilpriester auf 80 zum Raiden. Priester leveln finde ich aber so anstrengend. Also level ich was einfacheres und mach wenn es 80 ist nen Priester draus. 
Oder man stellt in Dalaran zwei Maschinen auf, wie die zu Weihnachten, wo man sich reinstellt und zum Weihnachtsgnom mutiert. Davor steht ein NPC. Zwei Spieler, die ihre Chars tauschen wollen, sprechen den NPC an und geben ihre Einwilligung sowie 25000 Gold ab. Dann stellen sie sich in die Maschine und schwupps... Charakterwechsel durchgeführt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fraktionswechsel würde ich nur gut bzw. akzeptabel finden, wenn damit nicht auch ein Rassenwechsel verbunden wäre. Ist ja ein Rollenspiel. Vielleicht findet man geschichtlich gesehen nicht gut, was da so abgelaufen ist und hat ein "persönliches Problem mit der Politik der eigenen Fraktion". Ich z. b. bin zwar Allianz, aber den König von Sturmwind kann ich nicht leiden. Wenn ich mich nur aufgrund der vergangenen Geschehnisse entscheiden sollte, würde ich mich durchaus eher den Orks zuwenden. 

Dann sollen sie das halt so machen, dass man ab einem bestimmten Level (wenn man vom bisher erlebten Spielinhalt her genug der Geschichte mitgekriegt haben sollte, um sich eine persönliche oder politische Meinung über die Fraktionen bilden zu können) wählen kann, ob man der Fraktion treu bleibt, zu der man volksbedingt gehört oder ob man sagt, man wechselt. Diesen Wechsel kann man mit einer Questreihe verbinden. Man geht dann zu einem neutralen NPC der gegnerischen Fraktion, erzählt dem, dass man wechseln möchte und der gibt einem einige (nicht unbedingt ganz einfache) Aufgaben um zu beweisen, dass man kein Spitzel ist und es wirklich ernst meint. Nach deren Abschluß erhält man zur Belohnung die Fähigkeit die andere Sprache zu sprechen, damit man mit seinen neuen Verbündeten auch reden kann. Da man dann allerdings bei der Ursprungsfraktion als Verräter gilt, wird man ab sofort komplett so behandelt wie der "Feind" sonst auch. Also als übergelaufener Zwerg mit alten Freunden, die kein Problem mit der politischen Gesinnung haben, weiter in Eisenschmiede abhängen ist dann halt nicht mehr.


----------



## Martel (30. Juni 2009)

Denkt an meine Worte! Der Itemshop ist nur noch ein klick weit entfernt.

Die ITEM Schere ( die es noch etwas gibt ) zwischen dauerzocker und gelegenheitsspieler wird damit dann entgültig überbrückt. 


Ich sage euch:

Patch kommt, die Dauerzockern haben 3 Monate vorsprung und dannach kann minimal schlechteres EQ für Marken aus dem Itemshop gekauft werden.
Deswegen auch die Marken gleich macherei.

Wie bei ROM, mal ehrlich. Blizzard schlachtet nun die Fette Sau noch schnell aus bevor ( evtl durch eigenen Spiele ) Kunden etwas abwandern. Und wenn es nur deren 2 MMO ist. Jetzt ist die Sau reif zum schlachten. Quasi auf dem Zenit.


----------



## Yiraja (30. Juni 2009)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Fraktionswechsel würd ich ohne zu zögern mitmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



seh ich absolut genau so, nervt schon wenn die hälfte der chars ally un die andere horde is ^^


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (30. Juni 2009)

Achja zum leidigen Thema "Geld in den Arsch blasen".... mal ehrlich, arbeitet ihr für euren chef von Zeit zu Zeit mal nen Monta umsonst weil er sich drüber freunen würde? Leute das sind ARBEITSPLÄTZE und die beinhalten ARBEITNEHMER die ihren monatlichen Lohn aus diesen Geldern beziehen.... Denkt ihr eigentlich mal über sowas nach oder ist das bei euch standardprogramm loszuheulen wenn ihr nicht alles Gratis haben könnt?  
Abgesehen davon: wenn jeder alle paar Monate die Fraktion, optik, Geschlecht und Server wechseln kann ist das ein gefundenes Fressen für Ninja und Betrüger (ingame)! Das Spiel würde seinen kompletten Wiedererkennungseffekt verlieren wenn jeder andauernd machen kann was er will, der Fraktionswechsel ist ein SERVICE den ihr nicht in Anspruch nehmen müsst wenn er euch nicht gefällt!


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Fraktionswechsel würde ich nur gut bzw. akzeptabel finden, wenn damit nicht auch ein Rassenwechsel verbunden wäre. Ist ja ein Rollenspiel. Vielleicht findet man geschichtlich gesehen nicht gut, was da so abgelaufen ist und hat ein "persönliches Problem mit der Politik der eigenen Fraktion". Ich z. b. bin zwar Allianz, aber den König von Sturmwind kann ich nicht leiden. Wenn ich mich nur aufgrund der vergangenen Geschehnisse entscheiden sollte, würde ich mich durchaus eher den Orks zuwenden.




Finde ich grundsätzlich aus RP-Sicht gar nicht soo schlecht, leider wird dann diese Regelung anderen Spielern brutal aufs Auge gedrückt, die nichts davon halten z. B. mit Menschen in ein und derselben Fraktion zu sein. Könnte zu einem großen Aufschrei führen.
Jemand der sich für die Horde entscheidet macht das ja häufig auch, weil er aus ästhetischen Gründen eher wild aussehen will (Blutelfen mal ausgenommen). 

Zudem bedeutet ein Hass auf Varian Wrynn nicht gleich auch ein Hass auf Bronzebart, oder? Das ist doch schon ein ziemlicher Symphatieträger, warum gegen den kämpfen wollen?

Wie gesagt, jeder für sich kann doch entscheiden, ob er aus RP Sicht daran teilnimmt. Man bekommt doch sowieso nichts von jemandem mit, der switcht, wenn man nicht schon mit ihm zusammen spielt. Und da passt es doch eh.


----------



## Noiran (30. Juni 2009)

DAs das keinen spielerischen Vorteil bringt ist ne Lüge, denn wenn man zur PvP mäßig gesehen mächtigeren Fraktion wechselt kann das doch einen Vorteil bringen.

Und außerdem find ich es ethisch nicht vertretbar, einfach so zum Feind überzulaufen :/


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (30. Juni 2009)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Achja zum leidigen Thema "Geld in den Arsch blasen".... mal ehrlich, arbeitet ihr für euren chef von Zeit zu Zeit mal nen Monta umsonst weil er sich drüber freunen würde? Leute das sind ARBEITSPLÄTZE und die beinhalten ARBEITNEHMER die ihren monatlichen Lohn aus diesen Geldern beziehen.... Denkt ihr eigentlich mal über sowas nach oder ist das bei euch standardprogramm loszuheulen wenn ihr nicht alles Gratis haben könnt?



Hmm - und du denkst Blizzard hat monatliche Ausgaben (Löhne, Gehälter, Wartungskosten, Entwicklungskosten,...) in der Höhe der Gebühr von 11 Million mal des Monatsbeitrages? Da es in einigen Länder unterschiedliche Kosten sind (zB die Asiatischen Länder) rechen wir es einmal ganz einfach mit 10 Euro/Monat.
DEN Softwarekonzern der monatliche Ausgaben von 110 Millionen Euro hat würde ich gerne sehn. Soviel gibt nicht einmal Microsoft aus (siehe Geschäftsbericht 2008). (Und ja, Microsoft hat keine Serverkosten,... ist aber im Moment der größte Softwarekonzern).

Zum Thema keinen spielerischen Vorteil: Wenn damit ein Rassenwechsel einher geht dann bringt das sehr wohl einen Vorteil. Man müsste nur einmal an die völkerspezifischen Eigenschaften denken. z.B.: haben Tauren einen KK Bonus. Beim skillen recht hilfreich - also skill ich / lvl ich mit einem Tauren hoch und switch dann mal schnell...


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Denkt an meine Worte! Der Itemshop ist nur noch ein klick weit entfernt.
> 
> Die ITEM Schere ( die es noch etwas gibt ) zwischen dauerzocker und gelegenheitsspieler wird damit dann entgültig überbrückt.
> 
> ...



uiuiuiuiui, das macht mir jetzt wirklich Angst. War da ein Donnergrollen in der Ferne zu hören, als du diesen Text verfasst hast? Schicksalschwer, mein lieber Schollie.

Warum sollte Blizzard das tun? Das würde zu einem großen Aufschrei führen weil der Unterschied zwischen RoM und WoW nunmal die Gebühren sind. Der Itemshop bei RoM ist absolut legitim, bei WoW macht er keinen Sinn. Zumal man in WoW dann relativ schnell an die Marken über Instanzen kommt, braucht niemand kaufen die Dinger. 

Absolut schwacher Beitrag


----------



## Leiko (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn das wirklich kommt mit dem Fraktions wechsel wirds in sachen PvP bald keine Alli mehr geben :>


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Valdos schrieb:


> Was spricht den dagegen?!


Öhem der Rollenspielanteil in WoW? Wie kann ein Riesengroßer Taure einfach mal so zum Gnom werden? Das passt einfach nicht. 
Nicht umsonst ist/war WoW ein mmoRPG. Und so ein Schritt zerstört das RP einfach total... 
Die Idee ist einfach nur totaler Bullshit und zerstört das gesamte Flair des Spiels - Klassenwechsel wäre indem Sinne noch vertretbar (nein,ich will sowas nicht haben),allerdings direkt die Fraktion wechseln?! No GO.


----------



## I dream online (30. Juni 2009)

Wurde eben so gezwickt, dass ich aufwachte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Hmm, ein Fraktionswechsel bedeutet nicht den Wechsel der Rasse (oder verstehe ich das falsch?)*
 „gewöhnungsbedüftig“ dürfte noch ein harmloser Ausdruck sein für das, was uns bevorstehen könnte.

Spontan fallen mir Gnome ein, die uuuunbedingt mal näheres aus erster Hand darüber erfahren wollen, warum sie so oft von Tauren wild durch die Gegend geschubst werden!
Umgekehrt aber auch… , warum sollte der Taure nicht tatsächlich mal erfahren wollen, woher denn dieses kleinen Dinger kommen, die da immer zwischen seinen Hufen kleben??

Zwerge forschen sowieso überall, vor keinem Neuland schrecken sie zurück…

Trolle trollen eh dauernd irgendwo rum …

Klar, für uns mag dies alles im ersten Augenblick wie der pure Wahnsinn erscheinen (was es mit Sicherheit auch ist^^), aber überlegt mal, sogar Thrall vertraut auf Lady Proudmore, es gibt einige NPCs, die fraktionsübergreifend „Freunde“ haben und sich gegenseitig Respekt zollen.

Wenn man sich mit diesen Plänen mal näher auseinandersetzt und sie von mehreren Seiten aus betrachtet, muss ich sagen, jo… , ich finde sie richtig gut.

Gruß Eure
von ständigen Patches, Wahnsinnsideen und aus dem Traum gerissene
Träumerin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (30. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> uiuiuiuiui, das macht mir jetzt wirklich Angst. War da ein Donnergrollen in der Ferne zu hören, als du diesen Text verfasst hast? Schicksalschwer, mein lieber Schollie.
> 
> Warum sollte Blizzard das tun? Das würde zu einem großen Aufschrei führen weil der Unterschied zwischen RoM und WoW nunmal die Gebühren sind. Der Itemshop bei RoM ist absolut legitim, bei WoW macht er keinen Sinn. Zumal man in WoW dann relativ schnell an die Marken über Instanzen kommt, braucht niemand kaufen die Dinger.
> 
> Absolut schwacher Beitrag




Nein, es kam ein Sonnenstrahl und ich hörte mich sagen E.P.A E.P.A   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, aber schau mal. 

Warum soll es kein Itemshop für WoW geben? Einen guten Grund. und währe der Aufschrei wirklich so groß?

Es muss nur sicher gestellt sein das die "Pro" gamer einen Vorteil erhalten. Sprich etwas bessere EQ oder einfach 6 Monate vorsprung. Oder oder.

Dann geht Blizzard hin und macht es Möglich für Leute die keine Raidinstanzen besuchen etc ( so wie nun mit den Marken geschehen) für etwas Geld Marken zu kaufen die sie ingame tauschen können. Oder aber Ausrüstung zu kaufen die unterhalb der Raid Ausrüstung liegt aber gut genug ist um im PvP nicht immer Opfer zu sein ( Abhärtung ) oder bei einem Raid einzusteigen.

Dazu noch die Möglichkeit Haustiere etc zu erwerben, oder wer das Geld nicht hat zu erfarmen.

Wäre das wirklich so schlimm? Würden wirklich alle Leute schreien? Wer macht den Größten Teil der WoW Spieler aus ?


Ich denke das es kommen wird. Wenn nicht gut wenn er kommt auch gut. Ich wäre nicht begeistert würde mich aber damit arrangieren.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie eben ein Bluepost von Nethaera im englischen WoW forum verriet, ist ein System zum Fraktionswechsel in Planung.
> 
> 
> 
> Den rest des Bluepostes findet ihr hier: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...cId=18031079410



Die einzigen die sich darauf nicht einlassen werden Rollenspieler sein... denn wie soll man schon eine Geschlechts-Rassenveränderung vom Nachtelfen zum Tauren oder vom Gnom zum Ork erklären. Für andere Spieler wird es bestimmt interessant, aber ich gehe durchaus mal davon aus, dass die Leute die derzeit Top-Raiden sich damit auch nicht zufrieden geben. Sie würden ihren Raid verlieren und müssten sich einen neuen suchen.


----------



## schmetti (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es nicht gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie immer gilt das ist meine Meinung und die steht mir zu .

Aber im Ernst , wenn man eine andere Fraktion Spielen will dann kann man den doch hochspielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie sollte das vonstatten gehen ? so hab die schnauze voll Horde gewinnt immer im BG jetzt mach ich Ally werde Quasi Deserteur verrate meine Freunde und verkloppe dann die mit denen ich ewig zusammen gelevelt und mich durch inis gequält habe !?!
Oh ups ist ja gar nicht so das die Horde immer BG gewinnt war nur irgendwie Einbildung von mir , ok dann geh ich wieder zu Ally´s 

Wie soll das auf PVP Servern werden hand aufs Herz hat da nicht jeder seine HASS Allys/Hordler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und denkt ab und an das der Spieler ein voll Assi ist weil er einen gecampt hat? soll man die dann auf einmal zum Raid einladen oder die Gilde meiden u.s.w  könnte noch zig Gründe finden/nennen.

nönönö das ist nicht gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (30. Juni 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Dann geht Blizzard hin und macht es Möglich für Leute die keine Raidinstanzen besuchen etc ( so wie nun mit den Marken geschehen) für etwas Geld Marken zu kaufen die sie ingame tauschen können. Oder aber Ausrüstung zu kaufen die unterhalb der Raid Ausrüstung liegt aber gut genug ist um im PvP nicht immer Opfer zu sein ( Abhärtung ) oder bei einem Raid einzusteigen.



Öhm - du kannst dir das Arenaset der vorherigen Saison für Ehre kaufen (zur Zeit ist es das hateful Gladiator wenn ich mich nicht irre) sprich du hasts genügend Abhärtung. Wenn du keine Ehre über hast kannst du in Tausenwinter sogar Accountgebundene Ehrebadges für 1k Abzeichen oder Splitter des Steinbewahrers holen.
Wenn du das alles nicht hast kannst du dir für jede Klasse ein blaues PvP Set herstellen lassen oder es für Marken kaufen. Also worin besteht da ein Nachteil bezüglich Abhärtung?

Und um Raidtauglich zu werden - geh einfach alle Hero inis einmal durch (brauchst du sowieso für den "Held der eisigen Weiten") und dann mal durch Naxx 10. Dann hast du entweder mit Glück schon eine ziemlich gute Raidtaugliche Ausrüstung bzw kannst du dir auch für die Marken einiges an Equip holen. Wenn dir das nicht reicht - es gibt für jede Klasse ein paar herstellbare PvE Epics.

Und wer keine Zeit/Lust hat sich die normalen Hero ini Marken  oder Ehre zusammenzufarmen (wobei das sehr schnell geht) der ist sowieso im falschen Spiel. Wie willst du PvP machen ohne Ehre zu holen? Und wie raiden ohne vorher schon in Instanzen/Raids deine Fähigkeiten (die man teilweise erst mit lvl 80 bekommt) auszuprobieren?

Von dem Standpunkt her sind deine Argumente untragbar...


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

ich finds gut. 
werde es nie benutzen, aber manche wollen es, und ich goenn es ihnen


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

Ich würde das so einrichten wie beim Dualspec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (30. Juni 2009)

Stop Stop, das waren vielleicht doofe Beispiele. Aber es sollte halt nur ein Beispiel sein.


Wie gesagt es würde schon klappen mit dem itemshop, und ich bin der Meinung das es kommen wird ( früher oder später ).

Übrigends, ich war noch nie in Naxxramas und habe vorher nur einmal mit 70 Ragnaros gelegt und damals paar mal Hakkar. Mehr Raidinstanzen kenne ich nicht. Damals war es die Technikerschule heute ist es Frau und Kind die mich davon abhalten.

jetzt kann man sagen: Ja dann ist es nicht das Spiel für dich. Stimmt ( habe auch mal wieder gekündigt). Nur ich sehe das doch in meiner Fliste wieviele ähnliche Probleme haben. Und da wäre die Möglichkeit für Blizzard noch den einen oder andere Euro zu holen.

Wie gesagt es muss nur gewährleistet sein das die anderen Leute sich nicht verarscht vor kommen. Also Vorteil auf Zeit.

und wie du sagst es wurde ja schon einfach an Sachen zu kommen also warum nicht noch eine Möglichkeit einführen?

Es spricht technisch nichts dagegen und das Blizzard nicht auf die Comm. hört haben sie oft genug bewiesen.

Das könnte dann so Aussehen:

T10 -- nach einführung sind die teile 3 Monate nur via Raid zu erhalten. Nach 3 Monaten per Dailys ( wie nun mit Marken ) oder per Itemshop für Leute die sich das leisten können. Wenn bis dahin die neue Raidinstanz raus ist haben die progamer die noch ein Item missen die chance sich komplett auszurüstunen und den neuen Content zu erforschen. und die mit dem Geld die Möglichkeit auch eine neue Instanz zu sehen, wo sie evtl nicht schnell durch kommen da der rest einfach fehlt aber sie sehen das sie weiter kommen und bleiben bei der Stange.




ACHTUNG NUR SO EIN GEDANKE.


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Juni 2009)

Inkasso schrieb:


> [...]
> Von dem Standpunkt her sind deine Argumente untragbar...


Es gibt immer genug Leute die auch das haben wollen was andere haben aber nicht bereit dazu sind, den gleichen Aufwand zu betreiben um es zu erhalten, sei es aus Zeitmangel, Lustlosigkeit oder sonstwas... Für die (und von denen gibt es ja bekanntlich genug, sonst würde Blizz nicht schon so viel in Ärsche werfen) wäre so ein Shop doch optimal.




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich würde das so einrichten wie beim Dualspec
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jupp... praktisch in Raids wenn mal wieder einer Scheiße baut. Die andern switchen mal eben auf "die andere Seite" und plötzlich gehen 24 Orcs auf einen N811-Jäger los und prügeln ihm die Unfähigkeit aus dem Hirn... und IHN aus dem Raid.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drossomar (30. Juni 2009)

Inkasso schrieb:


> Lies doch bitte mal ein paar Post über deinem den meinigen durch zum Thema "Fraktionsbalancing" und "mit Freunden spielen"



Hilf mir doch mal weiter:

Ich hab deinen Post 2x gelesen und erkenne da jetzt keinen Zusammenhang.
Dass du Fraktionsbalancing willst, und dass ich Fraktionswechsel nicht ohne Balancing will um Übervölkerung einer Fraktion zu verhindern schließt sich doch nicht aus, oder?


----------



## Vanitra (30. Juni 2009)

Ich versteh nicht wie das richtig funktionieren soll ohne Nachteile für andere. Man könnte dann einen Char auf 80 Leveln und alle Quests machen, dann die Seite wechseln und da auch alle Quests machen. So könnte man doppelt Gold verdienen. Ausserdem wären dann bestimmte Erfolge witzlos wo man jetzt in die Hauptstädte des Gegners muss, macht man dann halt diesen Teil wenn man zu dieser Seite gehört ohne Gefahr das man gekillt wird ... Wieso muss Blizzard nun den Weg "Alles für alle" gehen? Dann müssten alle Fraktionen den Gegenseite resettet und gelöscht werden sowie jeglich XP und Gold die man mit Quests dieser Seite bekommen hat. Die Quests und Erfolge der Gegenseite müssten abgezogen und entfernt werden. Wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (30. Juni 2009)

Im Grunde könnten sie die Sprachbarriere dann auch aufheben, würde sowieso für die RPler interessnater sein, da sich ALlie und Horde in WC3 akustisch verstanden haben. Heute gehe ich um meinen Gegner zu flamen einfach in die Accountverwaltung, zahle 15 Euro und bin plötzlich ein Ork mit dem ich munter alle meine Hassfeinde Flamen kann und nach einem Monat dann wieder zurückwechsle - Blizz macht damit die eigenen Visionen kaputt und das, wofür sie die Sprachbarriere geschaffen haben.


----------



## kempman (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es super! Endlich kann ich meine "Kräfte", die ich zu Beginn gespalten haben (jeweils 2 80er in einem Server auf beiden Seiten) gemeinsam nutzen. Ich habe es satt mit meinen Kram mit hohen Verlusten über das neutrale AH zuzuschicken.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (30. Juni 2009)

Drossomar schrieb:


> Hilf mir doch mal weiter:
> 
> Ich hab deinen Post 2x gelesen und erkenne da jetzt keinen Zusammenhang.
> Dass du Fraktionsbalancing willst, und dass ich Fraktionswechsel nicht ohne Balancing will um Übervölkerung einer Fraktion zu verhindern schließt sich doch nicht aus, oder?



Achtung - Missverständniss. Ich bin mit meinen Servern auf denen ich meine Chars verteilt habe rundum zufrieden. Klar ist es so dass in machen BGs die eine Fraktion einen Großteil der Siege erreicht. Allerdings hat das meisst nicht mit zu niedriger Spielerbeteiligung sondern eher mit den Spielern der gegnerischen Seite zu tun. (vor allem die Franzosen sind in den BGs - nun ja wie sag ich das politisch korrekt - nicht die besten Taktiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und die Gründe wieso ich den Fraktionswechsel ablehne habe ich in dem besagten Post schon geschrieben.


Wenn sich jemand Fraktionsbalancing wünscht meinte ich dass er dies mittels des Vorschlagforums bei Blizzard so vorbringen könnte dass man den kostenlosen Charaktertransfer auf unbalanzierte Server für die jeweilige Fraktion die in der Unterzahlt ist eröffnet und bei einem Verhältniss das ca bei 50:50 liegt (mit 10% Tolleranz) wieder schließt.

Zu dem Punkt mit Freunden spielen wollen. Ich meinte damit dass aufgrund der diversen Vorzüge die man mittlerweile schon hat (gesenkte EP Schwelle, schnelles lvln durch Freunde, senkung des benötigen lvls und Kosten für das Reiten,...) es ziemlich leicht hat einen 80iger hoch zu lvln (wenn man durschnittlich 1-2 Stunden am Tag spielt schafft man das in 2-3 Wochen).
Vor allem wenn man einige Freunde hat die einem bei grpqs helfen, durch inis ziehen,...

Und auf 80 kommt man sehr schnell an Equip - auch mit Random Raids oder Random grp bzw durch craftables. Durch die immensen Q Belohnungs Goldmengen ist es spätestens ab dem Eintritt in die Scherbenwelt kein Thema mehr zu wenig Gold zu haben (wenn man einen Farm Beruf hat schon wesentlich früher, da gerade die "low lvl" Kräuter/Erze,... gut gehandelt werden in den AHs)


----------



## Wizkid (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mal auf die Umsetzung des Fraktionswechsels gespannt.
Bei Everquest 2 gabs die Möglichkeit bei einer Quest, nur war es dort eh fast egal, weils ein PVE Spiel ist.
Bei WoW ist es an sich auch egal, weil es kein Realm vs Realm wie bei WAR gibt, womit das Balancing der Völker eigentlich fast egal ist.

Es wäre nur schön, wenn sie es storytechnisch begründen und ne schöne Quest drumherum basteln.
Von der Atmosphäre ist es aber meiner Meinung nach einen Verlust, wenn man nicht mehr das gewohnte Feindbild hat.

Gnomemagier allein unterwegs
"Oh da kommt ein Ork auf mich zu!" Beginnt den Feuerball zu casten. 
"Bamm!" Ork brennt.
Gnome schaut sich die Reste des Orks an.
"Ups der hatte ja den Wappenrock unseres Königreiches getragen.Öhm..war bestimmt ein Spion der kläglich versucht hat sich zu verkleiden.
Diese dämlichen Orks. Die müssen auch denken, daß wir blind sind."


----------



## schmetti (30. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich würde das so einrichten wie beim Dualspec
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bäääää.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2009)

@ Martel

Der grösste Unterschied ist wie gesagt die Tatsache, dass man im Gegensatz zu Free To Play Games wie RoM eben keine monatlichen Gebühren zahlen muss und daher der Kauf von Items für das Spiel absolut in Ordnung geht.

Man zahlt für WoW bereits Geld, da darf es ganz einfach keine Änderung geben, welche beinhaltet, dass der der mehr Geld ausgibt auch einen spielerischen Vorteil erhält. Blizzard wird sich hüten so etwas zu implementieren, solange das Spiel kein F2P ist, was es sicherlich irgendwann einmal werden könnte.  
Ich denke du hast das mit den Markenänderungen in einem falschen Licht betrachtet. Blizzard versucht (wie ich vermute) allen Spielern irgendwo die Grenzen zu nehmen, welche durch z. B. fehlende Zeit zum Spielen gesetzt werden. Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist soll hier nicht besprochen werden.

Durch Instanzen hat man nunmal die Chance relativ einfach an sehr gute Items zu kommen ohne die Möglichkeit sich komplett mit einem Set einer Stufe ausrüsten zu können. Das werden auch in Zukunft nur raidende Spieler können.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (30. Juni 2009)

Wobei es ja 2 Möglichkeiten gäbe einen Fraktionswechsel zu bewerkstelligen.

1. Man macht eine Q Reihe und steht dann als z.B. Ork auf Seiten der anderen Fraktion.
Super Verwirrung im BG...

2. Man macht es mit Klassenspezifischen Rassenänderungen (Hordenschamane kann nur Allischamanenklassen wählen)
Wie gesagt- halte ich nichts davon weil es meiner Meinung nach auch von der Lore her nicht wirklich schlüssig ist für Spieler die halt dann eben nichts über die Startgebiete ihrer neuen Fraktion/Rasse wissen bzw wer wie wo mitgespielt hat.


----------



## Lobiño (30. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sry aber mal im ernst wer von uns soll dir helfen können?
> 
> blizz hat es erst grad angekündig das IRGENDWANN so ein müll rauskommen wird und du stellst dir schon so viele fragen....
> 
> ...



Ich benutze halt das Forum nicht nur als Kummerkasten, sondern eben auch für Fragen+Antworten oder Überlegungen.


----------



## Kiffat (30. Juni 2009)

fehlt nur noch ein Ingame shop wie bei RoM oder nem sonstigen f2p mmo und das ding ist gelaufen -.-


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Im Grunde könnten sie die Sprachbarriere dann auch aufheben, würde sowieso für die RPler interessnater sein, da sich ALlie und Horde in WC3 akustisch verstanden haben. Heute gehe ich um meinen Gegner zu flamen einfach in die Accountverwaltung, zahle 15 Euro und bin plötzlich ein Ork mit dem ich munter alle meine Hassfeinde Flamen kann und nach einem Monat dann wieder zurückwechsle - Blizz macht damit die eigenen Visionen kaputt und das, wofür sie die Sprachbarriere geschaffen haben.



Und dafür 30 Euro ausgeben? Auf was für seltsame Ideen so manche kommen...

Leute die flamen gibt es auch in der eigenen Fraktion, schon einmal den Handelschannel in einer Stadt angeschaut? Dafür gibts die Möglichkeit /ignore

Und spielt ihr alle NUR Allianz oder NUR Horde? Ich für meinen teil habe auf beiden Seiten Charaktere und daher auch kein allgemeines Feindbild. UND ES IST FREIWILLIG

Mal eine Frage: ist WoW durch die duale Talentverteilung tot? Werden nur noch Paladine und Druiden in Gruppen mitgenommen? Komisch, bei mir in der Gilde levelt gerade jeder wie blöd Magier und Schurken. 

Nee nee, aber mit dem Fraktionswechsel ist mal wieder Weltuntergang angesagt...


----------



## GeratGonzo (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde, bevor man ne so nen mumpitz wie "Fraktionswechsel" einführt (wie schon gesagt, man denke ma an die transmutation von nem Tauren zu nem Gnom oder Ähnlichem Blödsinn) Sollte vielleicht lieber mal ne neue interessante Rasse auf jeder seite erstellt Werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (30. Juni 2009)

Ashura1987 schrieb:


> Geil? Ich sehe das als den größten Sche....iss an den man machen kann um ehrlich zu sein.
> Geschlecht okay, haarfarbe okay, name okay...aber FRAKTION?!
> Wie...ach....ich lass es einfach ^^


wieso denn net ? so als söldner oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im buch "die orks" gibts auch n zwerg bei ner ork elite gruppe. wieso also nicht. wenn du zB mit wow anfängst und all deine kumpels ausm rl spielen bei der anderen fraktion. dann is das schon n super service


----------



## Nekses (30. Juni 2009)

Also meine Meinung ist:
Das ist eine blöde Idee

Ich z.B. bin stolz bei der Horde zu spielen und eigent hab ich keine Lust, die Leute die ich dauernd verdresche plötzlich als Freund dabei zu haben ...
Ausserdem wird es dann auf den Server entweder ausgewogener oder aber, was in denke ich 60% der Fall sein wird, es wird noch schlimmer mit Horde<Allianz ...
Naja für unseren Server ist es gut, da dann hoffe ich ein paar Obernaps (^^) zur Ally-Seite wechseln und wir endlich weniger Hordis als Allys sind :>

mfg
Nexus


----------



## Droyale (30. Juni 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> Finde ich persöhnlich jetzt nicht sooo schlecht.  Ich meine: was ist so schlimm daran wen z.b. alle Freunde plötzlich Horde/Allianz spielen.. man selber aber das Gegenteil ist? Und man einfach einen Char hatt den man nicht aufgeben will. Alleine schon wegen z.b. Heldentaten, die könnte man mit einem neuen Char nicht einfach wiederholen.
> 
> Nur: Ich sehe da folgende Probleme, den Ruf könnte man ja einfach verrechnen, da ja jede Fraktion ihr gegenstück hatt... aber:
> 
> ...


dafür gibt es mit 3.2 ein gegenstück undm das mit dem fraktionswechsel wird ja nicht grad diesen mitwoch kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long


----------



## olima68 (30. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem FRaktionswechsel find ich von Grundansatz her erstmal nicht schlecht, aaaaaber....

Ich finde, das sollte Ingame abgewickelt werden.
In neutralen Städten wie Booty Bay, Gadgetzan etc (evtl. auch Shattrat und Dalaran) sollten NPC's stehen welche das Desertieren von der eigenen Fraktion ermöglichen. Mann könnte dann auch z.b. erstmal für eine Woche PvP geflaggt sein, und mann müsste ein paar Aufgaben für die neue Fraktion erledigen(dem Level angepasst). Auch könnte ich mir vorstellen einen Bürgen bei der neuen Fraktion vorweisen zu müssen. So würde mann das problem mit Allianz,- oder Hordenspezifischen Questitems, Mounts, etc umgehen. Ganz zu schweigen von teilweise zwangsläufigen Rassenwahlen(Druide, Schamane). Taurenkrieger auf Allyseite und Gnommagier bei der Horde wären zwar erstmal ein ungewohnter anblick, aber mann könnte sich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Ich finde, bevor man ne so nen mumpitz wie "Fraktionswechsel" einführt (wie schon gesagt, man denke ma an die transmutation von nem Tauren zu nem Gnom oder Ähnlichem Blödsinn) Sollte vielleicht lieber mal ne neue interessante Rasse auf jeder seite erstellt Werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da fällt mir ein: warum nicht die beiden Sachen verbinden? Eine neue Rasse auf jeder Seite, welche man durch Transaktion erstellt. Eine Überläuferrasse sozusagen. 

Man entschliesst sich für eine rote oder blaue Pille und schwupps hat man keine Haare mehr und überall am Körper sind so unschöne Anschlußdosen verteilt. Ok, falsche Welt, aber eigentlich keine dumme Idee


----------



## Pointsdingen (30. Juni 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> wo bei so viel geld wie wir blizzard jahr für jahr in den ARSCH rein drücken were es mal angebracht solche sachen umstonst anzubieten ( in zeitlichen abständen natürlich)



Schon geil wie wenig Ahnung man haben kann. Klar verdient Blizzard nicht schlecht an uns, ABER

Weißt du wieviel Kosten allein für die Server anfallen??? Du denkst auch da steht nen Pentium III bei denen im Keller und wir loggen alle drauf. -.-

Dann kommen noch die zigtausend Mitarbeiter. Entwickler, Support, Putzfrauen... 

Außerdem kostet die Entwicklung neue Inhalte an sich auch einiges. 

Ich will nicht sagen, dass wir Blizzard nicht längst reich gemacht haben, aber mancheiner tut so als würden sich deren Manager 13 € direkt von uns in Ihre Taschen stecken. -.-

btt: Ich bin zwar auch ein sogeschimpfter "casual", finde das ganze aber ziemlich beschränkt... Wenn ich Kinderfressende Monster spielen will, dann geh ich gleich zur Horde und fang dort von vorn an. Mittlerweile levelt man so rasant, dass man sich nicht wirklich beschweren kann.

Soviel zu meiner bescheidenen Meinung.

MfG 
Gama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (30. Juni 2009)

Dregalos schrieb:


> man kann die die Fraktion wechseln und damit die Rasse.
> Klasse/Rasse beschränkungen werden bestehen bleiben.
> Geschlecht wechseln wird denke ich auch gehen.
> Ally zu Ally wird nicht gehen, wirst z.B Nachtelfkrieger zu Taurenkrieger zu Menschenkrieger wechseln müssen denk ich.
> ...



Jo, das es erstmal nur ein Fraktionswechsel sein soll, war mir schon klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber irgendwie habe ich auch die andere Möglichkeit nicht ausgeschlossen. Warum sollte denn nur Horde -> Allianz; Allianz -> Horde gehen? Wie du schon meintest, das könnte dann das nächste Modeling werden.

Zu deinen Fragen: Ich glaube, das würde Blizz so einheitlich wie möglich zu gestalten. [Bsp. 5 Fluglinien auf Kalimdor (Allianz) = 5 Fluglinien Kalimdor (Horde); bei den Achivements wahrscheinlich genauso wie bei den Fluglinien]. Ein Problem wird es mit dem Ruf geben. Welches Volk ersetzt z. B. den Ruf für Sturmwind (Orgrimmar?)?


----------



## Knuelle (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finds gut..... meine Frage wäre jetzt nur: Ich habe pre BC einen Paladin gespielt und den mit BC auch auf 70 gelevelt. Dann bin ich zur Horde wegen meinen ganzen Freunden.

Mein Problem: Mein Pala hat den Feldwebel Titel ist Mensch. Wenn ich jetzt zur Horde gehe wäre ich Blodd11 und die gab es ja in Pre BC nocht nicht ^^ heisst das also, das mein Titel weg ist?


----------



## kurnthewar (30. Juni 2009)

ich finde die idee eigentlich nicht schlecht aber ich würde nie die andere fraktion spielen.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (30. Juni 2009)

Bald läuft es im "normalen" WOW wie auf den Testservern: 50 € zahlen (ok, Testserver sind kostenlos) , Charakter wählen, Starterpaket aussuchen (umfaßt Equipment, Sockel, Geld, Tränke, Berufe,etc.), und auf in den 80er Raid.
Man merkt so langsam, dass versucht wird sämtliche Geldquellen, die in WOW noch erhalten sind, auszupressen, um dann "bald" den Nachfolger in den Handel zu bringen.


----------



## Harash (30. Juni 2009)

ne schöne Idee, dann kann ich meinen hässlichen Troll endlich zu nem ALly machen und meine Ally-Schamanin endlich zu nem Orc xD


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Juni 2009)

ach macht euch mal keine sorgen dass ist mit sicherheit sone schnapsidee von irgend einem Mitarbeiter und in 1-2 Monaten ist die Geschichte wieder in vergessenheit geraten.

Ich erwähne es Gerne nochmal:

Irgendwann hat man mal mit WoW angefangen und Hat sich unwiederuflich Bewust für eine Fraktion entschieden hat sich als RPler ne Geschichte aufgebaut hat Freunde/Bekannte die mit einem zusammen Spielen man hat seinen Spaß und nun soll man einfach so die Fraktion wechseln dürfen? Geschlechtsumwandlung und aussehen OK aber Fraktion? NO GO!

Auch für die nicht RP Interessierten Spieler sehe ich da wenig sinn das ist ein Psychologischer Trick. 
Man jammert und Flucht weil auf seinem eigen Server permanent die Gegenfraktion im BG gewinnt und Verflucht sich Selber "Hätte ich mal die andere Seite genommen" und dann denkt man sich "ok, ich mach im Gleichen Realmpool nen Char der anderen Fraktion und wundert sich wieso man trotzdem permanent verliert.

Achtung diese Hobbypsychologische Analyse ist reine Spekulation und muss nicht immer zutreffen, es steckt aber mit sicherheit ein fünckchen Wahrheit dahinter.

Wenn man sich für Was entschieden hat dann muss man sich damit abfinden oder fängt von Vorn an Basta!

OK Im RL kann man seinen Kariere weg neu einschlagen aber wenn man ein Studium als Anwalt gemacht hat dann denke ich mal hat man nicht umsonst x Semester Rechte Studiert um dann Fest zu stellen ach nee ich will lieber U-Bahn Fahrer werden oder Koch.

mfg


----------



## SARodiRIEL (30. Juni 2009)

Naja hoffentlich bleibts einfach bei einer "Ankündigung" -so wie seinerzeit das "Housing", auf das ich heute noch warte. (Ankündigung war kurz nach release von Classic)

P.S.: Auf Fraktions-switchen kann ich verzichten!


----------



## FrustmaN (30. Juni 2009)

denke die wenigsten hier machen sich gedanken auf die zu erwartenden auswirkungen ?

auf pve servern wird sich in der "freien wildbahn" nicht viel ändern, da jeder selbst bestimmt ob nun oder auch nicht er pvp aktiviert.

wie ist es aber auf pvp servern oder in bgs ? da wird dann das verhältnis noch mehr in richtung der einen oder anderen fraktion gekippt, da es nun mal in der natur von 95% der pvpler liegt möglichst auf der "gewinnerseite" zu stehn.

ich bin ehrlich gesagt dagegen, und das aus meheren gründen:

- auf vielen pools sind schon jetzt die bgs nicht ausgeglichen, d.h. es macht nur sinn wenn blizzard endlich eine "waage" einbaut, die für ausgleich im bg sorgt (nicht sowas wie fraktion A10 spieler >> alle werte +10 gegen fraktion B 15 spieler; sondern ein ausgleich was die anzahl der spieler betrifft)

- lvln ist nun wirklich kein problem, wo man kaum noch auf freilaufende elites trifft, nahezu jede q solobar ist und die lvl grenzen deutlich nach unten geschoben wurden, weil man allgemein mehr xp erhält. 0-80 ist in wenigen tagen möglich

- der grund mit kumpels zusammen zocken zu wollen ? sry zu wenig ausschlaggebend. grund ? siehe argument eins weiter oben, und wenns wirklich kumpelks sind dann helfen sie beim lvln, dann gehts sogar noch schneller

- abgesehn vom aussehen und paar rassefähigkeiten gibts doch eh keinen unterschied zwischen den fraktionen



wer den fraktions wechsel dennoch haben will ? von mir aus, finds zwar wenig sinnvoll, aber es wird sich dadurch in den wenigsten fällen etwas ändern, und zuletzt an dingen wie den üblichen vorurteilen ("..allies sind eh nur kinder..",".. hordler sin intelligenter, spielen besser zusammen...", "...wir als hordler sind im pvp benachteiligt...",....)  all das hat man früher und heute gelesen, gehört, oder halten manche für bare münze. 

und die dies jetzt wollen werden (wie fast immer) die sein dies nachher verdammen und umgekehrt, und iorgendwann hat man sich dran gewöhnt


einen vorteil seh ich allerdings trotzdem, daher vllt doch nicht soo schlecht^^   die leute die jetzt die andere fraktion anmachen, hätten plötzlich die leute auf ihrem server über die sie vorher so lautstark gemerkert haben und allein um dann ihr geheule zu hören und die blöden gesichter zu sehn ist es mir den spaß wert, sollen sies einführen, dann merken die leute mal daß nicht die pixel die einem entgegen laufen das problem sind, sondern derjenige am keyboard, maus


----------



## Duath (30. Juni 2009)

Kiffat schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch ein Ingame shop wie bei RoM oder nem sonstigen f2p mmo und das ding ist gelaufen -.-


Das Schlimme ist, dass die Entwickler das nicht mal ausschließen.

Das war's dann mit WoW für mich.


----------



## Spittykovski (30. Juni 2009)

Na endlich kann ich meinen Account reaktivieren. Weiter so Blizzard!


----------



## Cyone (30. Juni 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ...Ok WoW war noch nie sehr rp lastig, aber irgendwo reichts! Kann mir wer logisch erklären WIE!! ein Nachtelf zum Tauren wird? Oder ein zwerg zum Troll oder Ork? Das Menschen Untote werden könnten wäre Rp Technisch sogar sehr ausgefeilt und cool, aber Drenei, die Blutelfen wären....öhm...Klar Täuschungskugel... aber Magie versiegt auch irgendwann. ....



DAS ist doch nun wirklich das geringste Problem. Schon jetzt verwandelt der Area52/Toshi-Transporter des Ingenieurs den Spieler ab und zu für eine Stunde in ein beliebiges Modell der Gegnerischen Fraktion.
Wenn das logisch zu erklären ist, dann ist es auch eine Umwandlung für unbegrenzte Zeit. Dann noch den Goblin-Service zum Mount/Pet Umtausch einführen und den Hochlob/Diffamierungsservice der Kirin-Tor zur Rufänderung und - schwupps - ist alles RP-technisch begründet.

Als PVE Spieler interessieren mich ehrlich gesagt die Probleme der PVP-Fraktion nicht, auch wenn ich zugeben muß, das da wohl welche auftreten werden.

Jedenfalls hätte ich da auch den einen oder anderen Anwärter auf einen Fraktionswechsel.

Klassenwechsel halte ich auch für möglich (wenn man schon in einen neuen Körper schlüpft kann man auch gleich die neuen Fahigkeiten lernen). Die Items könnten anhand einer Werteliste gegen neutrale Items engetauscht werden, natürlich etwas niedriger in der Wertung. d.h. für meine 200er Zweithandwaffe gibt es dann ein 180er Schild, wenn ich Krieger/Tank wähle oder eine 180er Waffe, wenn ich Krieger/DD wähle.


----------



## Camô (30. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Und dafür 30 Euro ausgeben? Auf was für seltsame Ideen so manche kommen...
> 
> Leute die flamen gibt es auch in der eigenen Fraktion, schon einmal den Handelschannel in einer Stadt angeschaut? Dafür gibts die Möglichkeit /ignore
> 
> ...


Ich habe jetzt auch einen Twink auf der anderen Seite angefangen, mein Main ist und bleibt aber mein Main. Perspektivisch gesehen will ich aber die Fraktion wechseln samt Realm - quasi einen Neuanfang, ohne das Leveln.
Ich finde pro Charakter sollte man das 1 mal ermöglichen.


----------



## Furuba (30. Juni 2009)

Es geht da doch nur ums Geld!!! Ausserdem is das ne dumme idee, bei server wo 80% zu 20% sind wirds dann schätze ich noch schlimmer


----------



## Lobiño (30. Juni 2009)

2 für mich sehr gute Ideen:



tempusgolem schrieb:


> Ich würde es für sinnvoller halten, dass ich mich als Hordler mit meinen neuen "Verbündeten" gegen die Geißel und Arthas auch unterhalten könnte und Seite an Seite in einer Instanz kämpfen könnte. Das würde der derzeitigen Story meines Erachtens eher entsprechen.






Segojan schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mir momentan nicht vorstellen kann, von einem Fraktionswechsel Gebrauch zu machen, wäre für mich das schon angesprochene "Überläufermodell" die interessanteste Vorstellung. Jeder Character könnte ja einmal die Möglichkeit bekommen, zur anderen Seite überzulaufen, aber dann unwiderruflich.
> 
> Da es ja mittlerweile üblich ist, Aufgaben für Vertreter der anderen Fraktion zu erledigen, gibt es keinen Grund mehr für Berührungsängste.
> 
> Wäre doch lustig, wenn man bei dem Nachtelfen in TB oder dem Tauren in DS zweimal hinsehen muss, ob es Freund oder Feind ist...



Damit hat aber Silmarilli auch wieder nicht ganz Unrecht...



Silmarilli schrieb:


> was laaaaaabert ihr hier von unmöglich kann man nicht machen blaaa
> ey es is ein Computer Spiel. Wo is'n das Problem.


----------



## Apfelbrot (30. Juni 2009)

Eine Frage: Ist es theoretisch möglich:
UD Hexer -> Mensch Hexer -> Orc Hexer ?

damit könnte man - wenn die fanianziellen Mittel zur Verfügung stehen würden - auch innerhalbt der Fraktion wechseln.

Gruß 
Apfelbrot


----------



## skap (30. Juni 2009)

Das Spiel ist langsam aber sicher am Ende. Wenn Blizzard weiterhin innerhalb so kurzer Zeit mit ähnliche Hiobsbotschaften aufwartet ist sicher bald Schluss.

Meiner Meinung nach fehlt nur noch ein Itemstore auf der HP wo es gegen Bares die ersehnten PurpLz gibt.

Die Änderungen scheinen eher ein Akt der Verzweiflung zu sein, da auch Blizzard merkt das sie in die falsche Richtung arbeiten.

Falls es jedoch ein neues Konzept ist, dient dieses wohl nur der Verbesserung des Einkommens.


Im Moment spiele ich die Aion-beta und kann nur sagen, dass man dort das findet was WoW über die Jahre verloren hat.

MfG


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Juni 2009)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Ist es theoretisch möglich:
> UD Hexer -> Mensch Hexer -> Orc Hexer ?
> 
> damit könnte man - *wenn die fanianziellen Mittel zur Verfügung stehen würden* - auch innerhalbt der Fraktion wechseln.
> ...


Bei Blizzard würde man dir wahrscheinlich den Hintern knutschen für diese Überlegung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Theoretisch sollte es so aber praktisch möglich sein.
Aber wart mal ab, vielleicht erweitern sie ihren neuesten "Geniestreich" doch noch auf fraktionsinterne Rassenänderung solang es die Klassen zulassen.


----------



## Maltyrion (30. Juni 2009)

sicher ist das interessant aber ich bin ganz klar gegen fraktions wechsel, weil einfach alle dann meinen sie müssen auf horde wechseln weil sie dann cool sind und dann ham wir die ganzen noobs von den allies aber wenigstens kann ich dann mein alli pala ganz normal auf alli weiterspieln, weil die chance besteht das 50% der versager auf horde wechseln haha (ich würde nie nen andern pala machen als männlichen mensch !)


----------



## Testare (30. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Man zahlt für WoW bereits Geld, da darf es ganz einfach keine Änderung geben, welche beinhaltet, dass der der mehr Geld ausgibt auch einen spielerischen Vorteil erhält. Blizzard wird sich hüten so etwas zu implementieren, solange das Spiel kein F2P ist, was es sicherlich irgendwann einmal werden könnte.



Irrtum.

Du siehst das aus Sicht des Spielers. Ich sehe es aus Sicht des Geschäftsmannes - also der Sicht Blizzards:
Alle Items kann man sich erspielen (Mit viel Zeitaufwand) - nur monatliche Gebühren
Alle Items die man sich erspielen kann gibts, inklusive einer minimalen Aufwertung, auch nochmal gegen echtes Zusatzgeld = Gebühren UND Itemshop-Knete
Es wird so kommen, und es wird in der Hauptsache PvP-Items betreffen, denn dort ist der "Konkurrenzdruck" am höchsten und somit auch die Bereitschaft vorhanden, einen ticken mehr wie andere zu investieren.

Die Amis stehen auf Ingame-Item-Shops, mit denen ein minimaler Vorteil gewonnen werden kann.
Blizzard ist ein amerikanisches Unternehmen
Weltweit ist nur Deutschland in der Akzeptanz von Ingameshops relativ niedrig (Evtl weil hier noch genug Leute mit HIRN sitzen, die sich sagen, dass man nur dumm sein muss wenn man echtes Geld für virtuelle Vorteile verschleudert), man siehts ja an spielen wie Gondal - investiere 100 Euro für Kristalle und zack bist Du in den Top20, alle anderen sind Chancenlos. Ist vielen definitiv nicht das Geld wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich gehe jede Wette ein, die Ankündigung eines Itemshops, wo es ANFANGS(!!!) nur kleine Dinge wie extra Haustiere und spezielle Flugmounts geben wird kommt allerspätestens, wenn D3/SC2 erscheinen und man fürs BattleNet monatlich zahlen darf.


----------



## Mulukukku (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde das ist der größte Fehler Blizzards seid Einführung des Todesritters.


----------



## Rasgaar (30. Juni 2009)

nette Idee.... bin noch skeptisch wie sie das einführen wollen (Problematiken wurden ja bereits angesprochen).
Aber dann könnte ich endlich meine Chars auf Allyseite wieder auspacken. Da gammelt noch ein Menschenmagier auf 60 und ein Nachtelfendudu auf 70 rum. Und ehrlich gesagt zahl ich lieber 20 Euro um aus denen einen UD und ne Kuh zu machen und fertig zu leveln, als dass ich wieder mit einem 1er Druide Ebenenschreiter umbatze.... =)


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (30. Juni 2009)

hat positives udn negatives für mich aber eher negatives .

ich beobachte wow seit langem aber seit wotlk is es echt ein kak snes spiel geworden klick auf a für heilen klick für b fürs hauen klick start um blizzard davon zu überzeugen das wow einfacher wird ..



das world of warcraft feeling ist mit dieser option völlig weg 
ich spiele allianz oder horde weil ich es mag ich will nicht switchen bald gibt es server zu 90% horde oder allianz weil die wenigen von der seite wechseln 

btw bald gibts fast keine twinks mehr auch schade 



was mich wundert ist blizzard versucht so viel wir möglich zu verdienen in letzter zeit ....sieversuchen seitden  letzten monate  vieles zu verändern, sehr eigenartig da hat wohl jemand angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schnell letzte trümpfe rausholen


----------



## Rasgaar (30. Juni 2009)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> da hat wohl jemand angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei 11 Mio. Spielern und immernoch steigend dürfte man da wohl kaum von den letzten Trümpfen reden...


----------



## Camô (30. Juni 2009)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Ist es theoretisch möglich:
> UD Hexer -> Mensch Hexer -> Orc Hexer ?
> 
> damit könnte man - wenn die fanianziellen Mittel zur Verfügung stehen würden - auch innerhalbt der Fraktion wechseln.
> ...


Wie gesagt denke ich, dass es pro Charakter nur 1 mal die Möglichkeit geben wird. Man sprach ja auch den Punkt an, dass Freunde Charaktere anderer Fraktionen spielen und man sich anfangs für die "falsche" Seite entschieden habe. Durch den einmaligen Wechsel könnte man das wieder ausbügeln. Sofern es wirklich begrenzt bleibt, bin ich absolut für dieses Feature.


----------



## Camô (30. Juni 2009)

Maltyrion schrieb:


> sicher ist das interessant aber ich bin ganz klar gegen fraktions wechsel, weil einfach alle dann meinen sie müssen auf horde wechseln weil sie dann cool sind und dann ham wir die ganzen noobs von den allies aber wenigstens kann ich dann mein alli pala ganz normal auf alli weiterspieln, weil die chance besteht das 50% der versager auf horde wechseln haha (ich würde nie nen andern pala machen als männlichen mensch !)


Stimmt schon, die Gefahr für mich ist dann realtiv groß wenn ich von Allianz zur Horde wechsle, mit Volldeppen wie dir spielen zu "müssen".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aada (30. Juni 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> nette Idee.... bin noch skeptisch wie sie das einführen wollen (Problematiken wurden ja bereits angesprochen).
> Aber dann könnte ich endlich meine Chars auf Allyseite wieder auspacken. Da gammelt noch ein Menschenmagier auf 60 und ein Nachtelfendudu auf 70 rum. Und ehrlich gesagt zahl ich lieber 20 Euro um aus denen einen UD und ne Kuh zu machen und fertig zu leveln, als dass ich wieder mit einem 1er Druide Ebenenschreiter umbatze.... =)



seh ich auch so, ich hab auch noch eine 70er Nachtelf Druidin, die ich gern weiterleveln würde, aber eben nicht mehr auf Alliseite, wenn das einmalig pro Char möglich ist wärs ne geile Sache


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

ich bin gespannt wie sich das aufs PvP auswirkt. Da werden bestimmt einige auf die Fraktion, die am meisten überhand hat, wechseln.


----------



## Tanknix (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werd dieses Feature auf jeden Fall nutzen.

Hab auf der Ally Seite noch einen Schami den ich leider nicht mehr spiele, da sich meine dortige Gilde nahezu aufgelöst hat, der wird dann geswitcht.

Kenne ausserdem viele die das genauso machen werden, da sie irgendwo bei der anderen Fraktion noch einen Char stehen haben, der allerdings dort nicht genutzt wird.

mfg


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, die Gefahr für mich ist dann realtiv groß wenn ich von Allianz zur Horde wechsle, mit Volldeppen wie dir spielen zu "müssen".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign!


----------



## grünhaupt (30. Juni 2009)

hallo,

Fraktionswechsel?? Warum nicht?

Wer hat nicht schon den Gedanken gehabt, auszuwandern? Fraktion Deutschland gegen die Fraktion der USA oder was auch immer zu wechseln.

Nur sollte man dann als Troll bei den Allies sein, nicht die Rasse wechseln können. Oder umgekehrt. Das Manche die Geschlechterumwandlung befürworten, verstehe ich schon weniger. Naja, in einem Universum voller Magie ist ja nichts unmöglich.

Ich sehe da nur das Problem, dass ein Hordie wohl nie mit den Allies in eine Instanz mitgenommen wird, sondern aufs übelste beschimft und gemobbt wird. Umgekehrt genauso. 

mfg Grüni


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

das heißt dann rassismus :>


----------



## Mjuu (30. Juni 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nur das Problem, dass ein Hordie wohl nie mit den Allies in eine Instanz mitgenommen wird, sondern aufs übelste beschimft und gemobbt wird. Umgekehrt genauso.
> 
> mfg Grüni



woher sollen die allis das denn wissen das er die fraktion gewechselt hat? ich denke die jeweils neue fraktion würde sich eher bemühen den spieler mit ins geschäft reinzubringen, um ihn auch zu zeigen, das der fraktionswechsel richtig war


----------



## Rasgaar (30. Juni 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nur das Problem, dass ein Hordie wohl nie mit den Allies in eine Instanz mitgenommen wird, sondern aufs übelste beschimft und gemobbt wird. Umgekehrt genauso.



Solange du keine "Adieu Allianz - Hallo Horde" Party feierst nach Abschluss vom Wechsel, dürfte dies auch niemand merken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXVolcomXx (30. Juni 2009)

Ich find die Idee nich so schlecht,man müsste es halt nur in zeitlichen Abständen anbieten.

Was mich betrifft fänd ichs cool da lle Freunde auf Horde gewechselt sind und ich keine Zeit bzw Lust habe nochmal von vorne anzufangen spiel ich ganz allein Allianz, und für sowas wär das nich schlecht.

Ich hätte da nur Kritik an dem Vorschlag: Was istmit Ruf bei den Fraktionen (besonders Alli Stormwind Ruf wechselt horde), oder Flightpoints...


----------



## Thrainan (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das nett. So könnte mein Jüngerer Bruder auf Alliseite wechseln und direkt mit mir zusammen zocken, ohne Wochenlang zu leveln.


----------



## grünhaupt (30. Juni 2009)

re,

ihr habt mich net verstanden, oder ich mich nicht gut ausgedrückt.

Ich befürworte eine Möglichkeit, die Fraktion wechseln zu können.

Aaaaaber. Die Rasse wird NICHT gewechselt. Also, hast du ein Taure und willst zu der Allianz, so wirst du dort als Taure weiterspielen. 

Pöse gesagt, ist man dann ein Verräter, ein wenig schöner gesagt ein Ueberläufer oder einfach jemand, der findet, die eigene Fraktion ist nicht mehr gut.

RP-Technisch gesehen wäre das voll der Hit.

mfg Grüni

edith: falls das mit dem Rassismus auf meinen Beitrag gemünzt ist, hätte ich schon gerne eine kleine Erklärung.


----------



## Rasgaar (30. Juni 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> re,
> 
> ihr habt mich net verstanden, oder ich mich nicht gut ausgedrückt.
> 
> ...




Ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit. Und die Idee find ich sogar noch gut. =)


----------



## Flachtyp (30. Juni 2009)

Moooment mal, wie genau soll das denn dann gehen ? Nehmen wir mal mich als Beispiel. Ich bin "hauptberuflich" Hordler und möchte jetzt auch mal die Allys kennen lernen. Jetzt darf ich also einen Hordenchar meiner Wahl quasi zum "Ally" machen. 
DAS würde aber dann doch bedeuten, daß ich den Server wechseln mus, da es ein PvP-Server ist, oder ?


----------



## Elicios (30. Juni 2009)

Fraktionswechsel.. klar, man könnte meinen wir spielen ein mmoRPG! Und wenn wir schon auf das RP verzichten, sollte man doch glatt mal vorschlagen, dass man voll equipte Charaktere gleich auf 80ig erstellen kann!

Natürlich wird das dann auch wieder eine beachtliche Summe kosten… Aber die WoW-Spieler sind eine seltene Rasse… monatlich 13 Euro für Service zahlen, und wenn Service gebraucht wird, noch mal extra löhnen!

Sry, aber Blizzard verarscht Euch und Ihr merkt es nicht mal!


----------



## Seydo (30. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie lese ich bei den flames nie ein Argument, ich find das immer schade wenn leute sich über was Aufregen aber nicht sagen was sie daran überhaupt aufregt.

Ich Find die Funktion gut.

Ich sehe schon mal darin keinen nachteil, und man selber merkt doch sowieso nicht wer davor horde oder ally war und somit wirds keinen interessieren.

Wiederum Leute die wie ich jetzt zb noch einen Alten char haben und wieder grad anfangen und mit kumpels spielen wollen können sich jetzt bald (hoffendlich auch bald) Darauf Freuen wieder mit seinen Freunden zusammen spielen zu könn.

Wichtig bei der Funktion ist wohl nur das man die Rasse ändern kann, denn Fraktionen mit Gemischten mitgliedern würde echt wohl viel an der stimmung Kaput machen.



Elicios schrieb:


> Fraktionswechsel.. klar, man könnte meinen wir spielen ein mmoRPG! Und wenn wir schon auf das RP verzichten, sollte man doch glatt mal vorschlagen, dass man voll equipte Charaktere gleich auf 80ig erstellen kann!
> 
> Natürlich wird das dann auch wieder eine beachtliche Summe kosten&#8230; Aber die WoW-Spieler sind eine seltene Rasse&#8230; monatlich 13 Euro für Service zahlen, und wenn Service gebraucht wird, noch mal extra löhnen!
> 
> Sry, aber Blizzard verarscht Euch und Ihr merkt es nicht mal!



Richtig, du verzichtes auf RP, also spielst du es nur wegen den Rollenspiel elementen, aber nicht wegen dem rollenspiel an sich, also kein grund da für dich zu meckern, was keiner von euch hat, den selbst auf RP server wird es kaum betrieben, wirklich stören würds höchstens die RP spieler aber selbst die würden es nicht merken wer davor wer war in den meisten fällen.

Und niemand wird gezwungen einen Service zu nutzen, wer mit der lage zu frieden ist wie sie ist wird es lassen, es hat also nichts mit verarsche zu tun, ich weiß nicht ob du es nachvollziehen kannst aber auch für die Service werden Extra mitarbeiter benötigt, somit sind kosten klar, drotzdem wiederhol ich es noch mal, Niemand wird gezwungen und es gibt auch keine vorteile. Somit ist es weder ne verarsche noch ne abzocke


----------



## moriar1988 (30. Juni 2009)

ich sehe es als vorteil dann könnten die realmpools sogar mal wieder ausgeglichen sein im bg.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Juni 2009)

Überlgene wir mal Realm x Horde verliert 2/3 der BG's das heißt jetzt das 50% der Hordler zur Allianz wechseln weil sie dort alles weghauen na toll :S


----------



## Láir de rien (30. Juni 2009)

naja, man stelle sich vor, du machst als mensch eine verratsquest und wechselst die seite, und bleibst aber rasse mensch/zaubi zb., dann bist du halt hordi und hast deine ehemaligen verraten, mein gott, warum soll man nich auch die allie/horde chats zusammenfügen und aus allen rassen gruppen bauen, gebe lustige chats und rollenspielfeeling (nein du bistn ork, du bekommst keine heilung von mir, sprach der mensch priester, ha erwiderte der ork, wenn ich nich mit schild und lanze vorrennen würde, hätte dich doch onyxia längst vernascht, okeoke du bekommst heilung, aber dreh dich bitte nich um, mir reicht schon deine grüne haut), und dann draussen vor der ini, kann man sich ja wieder verkloppen.
zuerst würde die balance arg sich verschieben ("mimimi, ich will auch mal horde spielen und im pvp gewinnen), aber in der arena würden sich neue horizonte öffnen und klassenkombinationen, das würde auf lange sicht der balance wieder gut tun, dazu müssten sie aber mehr spezifischere zauber implementieren, die nur bestimmte rassen/klassen haben, auf jedenfalle würde sich die qualität der spieler viel mehr durchmischen.

aber glaube blizzard zielt nur auf die immer grösser werdene gruppe ab:" ach verdammt hätt ich ma die andere seite angefangen", und lässt sich das auch noch schön bezahlen, blöd is wenn dann aus rasse ork, nen mensch wird zb., dann wirds richtig albern

na wie gesagt Drizzt do Urden, DIE rollenspiellegende, ein dunkelelfdrow, zu hause unter erde, musste auch erst 500 gnolle töten um zu beweisen das er zur guten seite jetzt gehört


----------



## grünhaupt (30. Juni 2009)

re,

RP-technisch gesehen wäre ein Fraktionswechsel wohl erste Sahne. Vorallem für Schurken. Sich bei der Gegenfraktion einschmeicheln um dann hinterrücks eine reinzuwürgen. Schurke, der Verräter par excellance.

Warum wird Horde und Allianz immer strikte getrennt? Irgendwo in diesem Universum gibt es bestimmt eine Grauzone, wo es Möglichkeiten gibt zur Gegenfraktion überzulaufen?

Mein Segen hat Blizz für die Idee. Nur fragt sich, ob die Umsetzung wirklich intelligent wird. Wenn es dann kommen sollte.

mfg Grüni

Lâir de rien bringt es auf den Punkt. Rp-technisch gesehen.  Merci à toi.


----------



## Kryta (30. Juni 2009)

Ziel der Sache ist doch nur das Geld zu verdienen.
Mehr Geld als nur die 13€ Monatsgebühr.
Zudem denken ja viele wenn auf der einen Fraktion das pvp nicht so gut aussieht könnte es ja auf der anderen besser sein. (Was oft nicht der fall ist...)

Nun den...mich würde es nicht stören wenn die Nervensägen die Fraktion wechseln...

Aber ich fände es besser wenn Blizz diese Funktion nur nutzt um mehr Gleichgewicht auf den Servern zu schaffen.

Auf dem KdV z.b haben wir soweit ich weis nun 64% Hordler.
Sollte blizz keine Begrenzung einbauen haben wir bald 70-79% ,oder noch mehr, Hordler.
Das  leveln wird noch Schwieriger und in 1k Winter hat man noch mehr Probleme zu gewinnen geschweige den überhaupt eine normale Schlacht zu führen.


----------



## Seydo (30. Juni 2009)

Láir schrieb:


> naja, man stelle sich vor, du machst als mensch eine verratsquest und wechselst die seite, und bleibst aber rasse mensch/zaubi zb., dann bist du halt hordi und hast deine ehemaligen verraten, mein gott, warum soll man nich auch die allie/horde chats zusammenfügen und aus allen rassen gruppen bauen, gebe lustige chats und rollenspielfeeling (nein du bistn ork, du bekommst keine heilung von mir, sprach der mensch priester, ha erwiderte der ork, wenn ich nich mit schild und lanze vorrennen würde, hätte dich doch onyxia längst vernascht, okeoke du bekommst heilung, aber dreh dich bitte nich um, mir reicht schon deine grüne haut), und dann draussen vor der ini, kann man sich ja wieder verkloppen.
> zuerst würde die balance arg sich verschieben ("mimimi, ich will auch mal horde spielen und im pvp gewinnen), aber in der arena würden sich neue horizonte öffnen und klassenkombinationen, das würde auf lange sicht der balance wieder gut tun, dazu müssten sie aber mehr spezifischere zauber implementieren, die nur bestimmte rassen/klassen haben, auf jedenfalle würde sich die qualität der spieler viel mehr durchmischen.
> 
> aber glaube blizzard zielt nur auf die immer grösser werdene gruppe ab:" ach verdammt hätt ich ma die andere seite angefangen", und lässt sich das auch noch schön bezahlen, blöd is wenn dann aus rasse ork, nen mensch wird zb., dann wirds richtig albern
> ...



Es wird keine Quest geben und auch keine Gemischten Völker, Du wirst es normal im Hintergrund zahlen und keiner wird merken von wo du vorher kommst, Somit wirst du es nicht merken, worüber regst du dich auf?

Und das hauptargument ist das was auch bei mir zutrifft, Freunde server A, Du alleine bzw mit ein par Buddys server B.

Da ich es besonders wenn man 80 ist sinlos finde Dann einen neuen char anfangen zu müssen begrüße ich die änderungen sehr, es stört echt keinen auf einen realm keiner merkts und es ist nütlich



Kryta schrieb:


> Ziel der Sache ist doch nur das Geld zu verdienen.
> Mehr Geld als nur die 13&#8364; Monatsgebühr.
> Zudem denken ja viele wenn auf der einen Fraktion das pvp nicht so gut aussieht könnte es ja auf der anderen besser sein. (Was oft nicht der fall ist...)
> 
> ...



Auf destromath sind die Allys total unterfölkert, ich zb werde von horde zu ally wechseln, Ich denke blizzard wird sogar gucken das man nur bis zu einer bestimmten grenze wechseln kann damit nicht nur noch 10 % Allys oder Hordys auf einen server sind.

Und ja, sie wollen damit auch logischerweiße geld machen, Das will jede Firma, darum überlebt eine firma, Blizzard ist nicht die Spendenhotline vom Red Nose day.

Aber jeder Pfiffige geschäftsman weiß auch das man nur mit sachen geld macht die gefragt und nützlich sind, Wenn es echt totaler unnützer schwachsin wär, nimmt den service keiner, er wird aber nütlich sein und somit denk ich auch gut in anspruch genommen werden.


----------



## Láir de rien (30. Juni 2009)

das denk ich auch seydo, das is die weniger intelligentere lösung, aber aufregen is was anderes, wollt konstruktiv was beitragen


----------



## Désann (30. Juni 2009)

Man kanns doch so hinbiegen das man als Nachtelf z.b zur Horde wechselt und dann halt als Sölnder getitelt wird.


----------



## Elicios (30. Juni 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Richtig, du verzichtes auf RP, also spielst du es nur wegen den Rollenspiel elementen, aber nicht wegen dem rollenspiel an sich, also kein grund da für dich zu meckern, was keiner von euch hat, den selbst auf RP server wird es kaum betrieben, wirklich stören würds höchstens die RP spieler aber selbst die würden es nicht merken wer davor wer war in den meisten fällen.
> 
> Und niemand wird gezwungen einen Service zu nutzen, wer mit der lage zu frieden ist wie sie ist wird es lassen, es hat also nichts mit verarsche zu tun, ich weiß nicht ob du es nachvollziehen kannst aber auch für die Service werden Extra mitarbeiter benötigt, somit sind kosten klar, drotzdem wiederhol ich es noch mal, Niemand wird gezwungen und es gibt auch keine vorteile. Somit ist es weder ne verarsche noch ne abzocke



Ich sehe schon.. Du bist sehr Branchenfremd! Für diesen Service, werden sich genau 0 Mitarbeiter beschäftigen.. genauso wenig, wie bei einer Namensänderung etc! Es wird einmal ein Skript aufgesetzt… mehr nicht! Oder meinst Du es gibt kleine Blizzard Mainzelmänchen, die dir jedes Item von der Hordenbank in die Allibank tragen?

Es geht hier nur um Kohle!


Zum Rollenspiel… OK, ich gebe Dir Recht! In einem Rollenspiel geht es nicht um eine Storyline in der ich eine Rolle Spiele!


----------



## Gnorfal (30. Juni 2009)

soso, kommt nach der Geschlechtsumwandlung (erklär das mal rp technisch auf nem RP server) nun also auch der Gesinnungswandel:

"Blabla, meine Familie wurde damals...bla....böse Horde...blubb...huch? nur 20 € und ich kann ein Hordler werden? yeehaa!

Vergessen all´die Müh bei der Erschaffung einer halbwegs passablen Char geschichte...
Vergessen all das Leid, dass man zusammen in seiner Fraktion holte....

Will Blizzard wirklich so viel Geld verdienen, dass sie nun auch ein beliebts Regierungsprogramm online umsetzen? (Fraktion-wechsel-dich)
Anscheinend ja....

Housing stellt die Programmierer vor riesige Herausforderungen, aber ein Fraktionswechsel mit Namens-überprüfung,Item-Transfer,Rassentausch, das is anscheinend alles möglich, klar, der geneigte Spieler zahlts ja auch.....mit Housing kann man keine extra Beträge abbuchen.....


----------



## Seydo (30. Juni 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon.. Du bist sehr Branchenfremd! Für diesen Service, werden sich genau 0 Mitarbeiter beschäftigen.. genauso wenig, wie bei einer Namensänderung etc! Es wird einmal ein Skript aufgesetzt… mehr nicht! Oder meinst Du es gibt kleine Blizzard Mainzelmänchen, die dir jedes Item von der Hordenbank in die Allibank tragen?
> 
> Es geht hier nur um Kohle!
> 
> ...



Das ist mir klar (übirgens gehts der firma klar um kohle die schenken nichts, aber die machen es Garantiert nicht als abzocke wie du es vorwürfst, es ist ein gewoltes feater von der Community und für den teil die es wollen wurde es rein geamcht, das das aber nicht verschenkt würd ist allein schon vom aspekt das nicht jeder x belibig hin und her switchen soll klar)

Aber was dir auch klar sein sollte das so was mehr support anfrangen bringt, besonders bei den ersten services, somit brauch man wieder mehr service mitarbeiter, und ob man sich bei blizzard pur auf scripts verlässt bin ich mir nicht sicher, ansonsten würde es nicht öfters mal zu anfragen über tage dauern, das nichts einzelnd verschoben wird ist mir klar, es wird aber wohl doch ein par Faktoren per hand überprüft werden


----------



## Rasgaar (30. Juni 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> Warum wird Horde und Allianz immer strikte getrennt? Irgendwo in diesem Universum gibt es bestimmt eine Grauzone, wo es Möglichkeiten gibt zur Gegenfraktion überzulaufen?



Genau das sehe ich auch so.
Ich meine, wenn du als als questender Was auch immer durchs Lande ziehst und Schattenhammer Kultisten töten musst, dann haust du garantiert welche von deiner Fraktion über den Hauffen.
Und wenn Ork-Schattenhammer Kultisten gemeinsam mit Menschen-Schattenhammer Kultisten Verschwörungen planen können, warum dann nicht auch ein Troll Ally und ein Nachtelfen Ally?
Oder ein Draenei Hordler und ein Tauren Hordler?

Da gibts so viele Fraktionen da draussen wo die Völker bunt gemischt sind. Wie oft nehme ich eine Quest von einem Menschen an, obwohl ich Blutelf spiele? Und gleich daneben steht ein von gleiucher Fraktion ein Ork. Wenn die beiden harmonisch in der selben Fraktion tummeln können, warum kann ich dann nicht als Blutelf ein Allianzler werden? (Nicht das ich das wollte, aber ich wills zumindest können *g*)

Rollenspieltechnisch geht das alleweil!


----------



## Norus97 (30. Juni 2009)

ich sehs schon kommen : ab jetz ist der klassenwechsel möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jekyll_do (30. Juni 2009)

Ich find das toll: Twink auf zweiten Account transen. Fraktion wechseln. Ninja-Looter, Handels-Spammer und Nervensägen aus der eigenen Gilde dauerganken. Könnte doch spassig sein!

Mal im Ernst, ich find die Idee ganz nett. Und das Spiel wird dadurch auch nicht kaputt gehen.


----------



## Seydo (30. Juni 2009)

Norus97 schrieb:


> ich sehs schon kommen : ab jetz ist der klassenwechsel möglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß nicht ob ich bei so was dafür wär, allerdings find ich da auch kein Argument was dagegen sprächen würde, auser eventuell das es in Raidgilden probleme gibt wenn der main Tank plötlich nen heiler ist, das könnt wohl echt probleme geben, Aber meine güte, wer zu faul ist zu leveln der soll das halt könn, mich als spieler stört es nicht.

Schlimm wärs erst wenn man Ausrüstung kaufen könnte, dann wär auch für mich der Faden durch, denn das bringt unfaire vorteile und da hört der spaß dann auf.

Fakt ist aber wohl bei jeder änderung, dich als spieler selber hats nichts zu stören weil du davon meist nichts mit kriegst, und selber musst du es nicht machen.



Rasgaar schrieb:


> Genau das sehe ich auch so.
> Ich meine, wenn du als als questender Was auch immer durchs Lande ziehst und Schattenhammer Kultisten töten musst, dann haust du garantiert welche von deiner Fraktion über den Hauffen.
> Und wenn Ork-Schattenhammer Kultisten gemeinsam mit Menschen-Schattenhammer Kultisten Verschwörungen planen können, warum dann nicht auch ein Troll Ally und ein Nachtelfen Ally?
> Oder ein Draenei Hordler und ein Tauren Hordler?
> ...



Man könnt es durchaus so sehen, Auch in der spielwelt gibt es öfters mal Horde npcs für die Allys und umgekehrt.

Allerdings stört so was dann den spielfluss, man müsste sich immer drauf besinnen ob die schrift es gegners rot ist oder nicht, so viel ich weiß gibts sogar leute die den namen der feindlichen gegner ausgeblendet haben, die würden also zu was gezwungen und so was würde wirklich den spielfluss stören, somit wär so was nicht ok.


----------



## Elicios (30. Juni 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> soso, kommt nach der Geschlechtsumwandlung (erklär das mal rp technisch auf nem RP server) nun also auch der Gesinnungswandel:
> 
> "Blabla, meine Familie wurde damals...bla....böse Horde...blubb...huch? nur 20 € und ich kann ein Hordler werden? yeehaa!
> 
> ...



100% Sign

Und ich kanns nur noch mal wiederholen: WoW ist kein Counter Strike, WoW ist ein MMORPG. Es geht um al die Punkte, die Du aufgezählt hast!


Blizzard wird mir immer unbeliebter, besonders nach der heutigen Bekanntgabe, dass Starcraft2 sowie Diablo 3 kein LAN unterstützen werden und somit von meiner Einkaufsliste gestrichen wurden!

Sry, mir wird’s mit dem Verein zuviel… bin weg!


----------



## Seydo (30. Juni 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> 100% Sign
> 
> Und ich kanns nur noch mal wiederholen: WoW ist kein Counter Strike, WoW ist ein MMORPG. Es geht um al die Punkte, die Du aufgezählt hast!
> 
> ...



Dein Argument zieht hier nur nicht.

Wenn du RP NICHT betreibst, dann ist es nur noch ein Online spiel mit rollenspiel elementen, diese haben also absolut nichts mehr mit solchen sachen zu tun, denn ein rollenspiel ohne RP ist nicht anderes als ein spiel das auf einen RP regelwerk bassiert, Somit zahlen, Formeln usw.

Jetzt könnte man dich noch mal fragen, Wo ist das Argument das dagegen spricht, du merkst es nicht wenns kein bekannter macht und selber musst du es nicht machen.

Ich find das geflame zwar immer witzig, ich würd aber gern mal Argumente hören die auch wirklich welche sind. Das Regelwerk des spieles bleibt gleich.

Auser für die RP spieler gibts nichts zu meckern und selbst da kriegen es viele nicht mit, sie merken irgendwann einer ist weg, er könnt sein Char auch gelöscht haben, oder auf nen Anderen server Transfariert, Drotzem gibts selbst da keine faktoren die sagen " Es stört den spielfluss und es darf nicht sein".


----------



## Thug (30. Juni 2009)

blaQmind schrieb:


> ich würde es befürworten will mal horde spielen x3^^


Oh mann, ich könnt kotzen...  Sind mit BC nicht schon genug Allis zur Horde gewechselt dank der süßen Blutelfen?
Wenn das wirklich implementiert wird hat WoW auch den letzten Funke eines "Rollenspiels" verloren...


----------



## Láir de rien (30. Juni 2009)

ja sie sollten auf keinen fall was an der rasse und klasse ändern, nur die gesinnung wechselt, dann wirds interessant, auch der name bleibt gleich, das würde dem spiel richtig gut tun, alles andere is quatsch und geldschneiderei,)

und die gesinnung wechselt in dem man lange questreihe macht, sonst gibts ständig ein hin und herhopping


----------



## Seydo (30. Juni 2009)

Thug schrieb:


> Oh mann, ich könnt kotzen...  Sind mit BC nicht schon genug Allis zur Horde gewechselt dank der süßen Blutelfen?
> Wenn das wirklich implementiert wird hat WoW auch den letzten Funke eines "Rollenspiels" verloren...



1. Wo merkst du es wer wächselt? Du kriegst es nicht mit

2. Wenn du nicht auf einen Rollenspiel server spielst, dann scheint dich Rp an sich wenig zu interessieren und auch hier merkst du es nicht

3. Du Regst dich drüber auf das leute nicht ihr leben lang eine Fraktion spielen und Blutelfen anfangen und willst mir dann weiß machen, nachdem du das mit Rollenspiel verglichen hast, du dich überhaupt für Rollenspiel interessierst?


----------



## Trorg (30. Juni 2009)

Mal sachlich werden.
Hat denn jemand genaue Infos?
Fraktionswechsel....
Also ich Spiele nen dicken Tauren, will die Fraktion wechseln und kann mir dann die Rasse aussuchen?
Die Klasse dann auch?
Oder bleiben die Klassen gleich?

Alles in allem hat Blizz da mal wieder n griff ins Klo gelandet meiner Meinung nach (sehe schon die ganzen Allikinder auf unserer schönen Hordenseite rumrennen, als ob das mit den DKs nicht schon schlimm genug gewesen wäre)

Ich hoffe Schneesturm überdenkt den Schritt nochmal, das Blizzforum läuft auch schon mit Kritik über


----------



## Seydo (30. Juni 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Mal sachlich werden.
> Hat denn jemand genaue Infos?
> Fraktionswechsel....
> Also ich Spiele nen dicken Tauren, will die Fraktion wechseln und kann mir dann die Rasse aussuchen?
> ...



Es geht wohl nur um den Fraktionswechsel, Somit bleibt die klasse gleich, was aber sich ist das man die Rasse wechselt, Somit wirst du dir ne Rasse aussuchen dürfen.

Und klar läuft das Forum mit Kritik voll, aber keiner konstruktiver, Es ist ungefähr solche wie Serda sumuncu (Türkischer Comedian der sich mit dem thema ausländer und Deutsche und Nazis befasst und alles gern durch den kakau zieht) bekommt ich zitiere : "öhhhh scheiße" Zitat ende.

Und jetzt kommt wohl der wichtigste Punkt: Das mit den Kiddys auf bestimmten Fraktionsseiten ist langsam ausgelutscht, das ist weder ein argument gegen oder für was, sondern nur irgend ne anschuldigung.

Ich spiel horde, und auch da gibts genug idioten, und seit es BLutelfen gibt sollten der allgemeinen meinung nach die Fraktionen in sachen Kiddys sowieso bund gemischt sein.

Ps: Grad das mit dem Kiddy gelaber ist alles andere als sachlich, und auch alles andere als "Erwachsen"

Edit: ich bin übrigens offen für Argumente, ich würd gern mal ein wirkliches gutes hören. Das problem einfach ist "Die kiddys komm dann zu meiner Fraktion" und " Die wollen einen nur abzocken" ist kein Argument warum es die funktion nicht geben sollte, also fals jemand ein wirkliches Arguemnt hat , ruhig her damit, es würd mich echt auch interessieren was dagegen sprechen könnte


----------



## Elicios (30. Juni 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Dein Argument zieht hier nur nicht.
> 
> Wenn du RP NICHT betreibst, dann ist es nur noch ein Online spiel mit rollenspiel elementen, diese haben also absolut nichts mehr mit solchen sachen zu tun, denn ein rollenspiel ohne RP ist nicht anderes als ein spiel das auf einen RP regelwerk bassiert, Somit zahlen, Formeln usw.
> 
> ...



Zu erst: Es geht hier nicht ums Regelwerk!

Zu Deiner Definition eines Online-Rollenspiels: WoW ist ein Rollenspiel! Da muss man nichts argumentieren! Man muss kein aktives Rollenspiel mit anderen Mitspielern betreiben um den PvE Rollenspielpart zu erleben! Diesen erlebst Du von Anfang an! Schon nach der Charaktererstellung!

Wenn Du nun einen 80er Charakterwechsel vollziehst, schmeißst Du die ganze erlebte Storyline übern haufen! Denn dein 80er hat keine Story mehr auf die er aufbauen kann! So als hätte er in der neuen Fraktion nie existiert!

Aber für Dich zur Bildung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massively_Mul...le-Playing_Game


----------



## Spardas (30. Juni 2009)

Hmmm was passieren könnte, auf den Server wo die eine Fraktion unterliegt, wechseln viele  Spieler zu der stärker vertretenen Fraktion. 

Eventuelle folge: 
Server die nur noch 90% Alli's oder 90% Horde aufweisen. Ausser Blizz macht das so wenn der Fraktionsunterschied zu gross ist das man nur in eine Richtung wechseln kann, aber das bezweifle ich stark.
Dann können sie auch gleich nur noch Fraktions-Server machen, und man sieht die andere Fraktion nur noch übers BG, Arena, ect…


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Juni 2009)

ich finde auf servern wo es z.B so ist das 80% hordler und 20 alli sind dann sollte man es *N U R* erlauben von horde zu ally zu transen, und zwar solange bis es wieder (sagen wir mal) 60/40 ist. Dann fänd ichs tatsächlich ok.
 Allerdings nur kostenpflichtig und eine (mindestens) 6monatige wartezeit nachdem man getranst hat. Und zwar für den ganzen account und nicht für den char. Sodass man es sich richtig gut überlegen muss bevor man so etwas macht!


----------



## FakeEpix (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finds gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Besonders wird die Leute freuen die ihre jetzige Fraktion satt haben


----------



## Maga1212 (30. Juni 2009)

Is scheiße blizzard kann ja gleich machen das man seine klasse ändern kann D: die kackbobs


----------



## Seydo (30. Juni 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Zu erst: Es geht hier nicht ums Regelwerk!
> 
> Zu Deiner Definition eines Online-Rollenspiels: WoW ist ein Rollenspiel! Da muss man nichts argumentieren! Man muss kein aktives Rollenspiel mit anderen Mitspielern betreiben um den PvE Rollenspielpart zu erleben! Diesen erlebst Du von Anfang an! Schon nach der Charaktererstellung!
> 
> ...



Ich weiß das WoW ein rollenspiel ist, Wer aber auf keinen RP server spielt den geht es wohl meistens nicht darum ein wirkliches Rp zu betreiben somit, der story effekt deines Charackters fällt wohl weg, oder erzählst du leuten auf 80 eine spannende geschichte über deine Abenteuer? (Ps: die wichtigsten story elemente sind die gleichen egal welche fraktion)

Was du erlebt hast hast du immer noch im kopf, wenn du wirklich ne story willst denk dir einfach dein char hat nen trank getrunken oder wurd verzaubert sei Kreativ wenn dir die story so viel bedeutet, obwohl du Arguentiv wieder von der falschen ecke anfängst, den keiner zwingt dich zu.

Dh, Das Argument ist unsinnig, denn dich zwingt keiner, wer es macht, den wird das auch reichlich schnuppe sein, man entscheidet sich dazu in freien stücken.

Das einzigstte ist, wie es andere stört.

Aber auch hier gibt es kein Argument gegen, du wirst es nicht merken wer davor horde und wer davor Ally war, Du wirst es auser wenn er es dir sagt auch nie erfahren, das einzigste was du villeicht merkst ist das jemand aus deiner Freundes liste weg ist, das kann aber auch an einen char transfair oder das löschen eines chars liegen.

Somit, was hat dich da jetzt zu stören? vergönnst du es etwa gern anderen das sie wieder spaß am spiel haben ? Das ist aber somit kein Argument sondern eher ein fehlverhalten das auf Egoismus zurück zu führen ist. Oder das Blizzard dafür geld verlangt? Auch das ist kein Argument gegen die Funktion, denn niemand wird gezwungen und es werden wohl nur leute zahlen den es das wert ist.

Sogar die Charackteranpassung fällt da schwerer ins gewicht, denn da merkt man es wenn man mit wem im kontakt war das der char sich verändert hat, bei einem Fraktionswechsel merkt man es aber genau so wenig wie bei einen Characktertransfair.


----------



## Anburak-G (30. Juni 2009)

Einen kompletten Fraktionssprung finde ich ehrlichgesagt schwachsinnig....

Da spring ich mit meinem Tauren kurz mal inne Maschiene, bin dann ein Gnom /was auch immer^^), behalte mein Equip und darf mich dann durchfragen, wo die ganzen Alli stützpunkte überhaupt sind (Klingt dann nach Ebay char^^)....

Ich würde es begrüssen, wenn man BoA Fraktionsübergreifend verschicken könnte, so könnte man sich relativ zügig nen Twink auf der anderen Seite hochspielen, würde aber trotzdem etwas "Hintergrundwissen" bekommen...

Naja, jedem das seine^^


----------



## Seydo (30. Juni 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Einen kompletten Fraktionssprung finde ich ehrlichgesagt schwachsinnig....
> 
> Da spring ich mit meinem Tauren kurz mal inne Maschiene, bin dann ein Gnom /was auch immer^^), behalte mein Equip und darf mich dann durchfragen, wo die ganzen Alli stützpunkte überhaupt sind (Klingt dann nach Ebay char^^)....
> 
> ...



Tja, jeder weiß sofort, wenn der gnom plötlich einen helm hat den er aus rüstung nehmen kann, und den 1 händer dolch als 2 händer nutz, er war taure ;D


----------



## Ashaqun (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt sehr gut! Dafür habe ich auch Gründe. Ich hatte ursprünglich als Allianzler bekommen, dann aber zur Horde gewechselt. Nun habe ich 1 80er Alli, zig 70er Twink und 1 80er Hordler und zig 70er Twinks. Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn ich die alle vereinen könnte.


----------



## Lokibu (30. Juni 2009)

1. Ein Fraktionswechsel wird 100% nichts umsonst sein. Es wird so ähnlich wie ein Serverwechsel aussehen. Damit sind schonmal viele Leute, die deswegen nicht wechseln würden. Wer glaubt, dass es wie ne Dualskillung geplannt ist, täuscht sich. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Service und keine Spielfunktion.

2. Man wird keinen großen Unterschied merken. Das läuft genauso ab, wie es war, als das Serverwechseln eingeführt wurde. 

3. Als Ally auf meinem Server wäre man endlich die ganzen Nervensäge aus dem BG los, da diese ja dann wechseln können und es hoffentlich tun werden.

Zusammengefasst, ein Service den man kaum bemerken wird und der den Horizont mancher Spieler erweitern wird. Insbesondere von denen, die meine auf einer Seite sei es besser als auf der anderen.


----------



## Dabow (30. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei ... sofern mein bestern Kumpel auch wechselt !

Nur wegem Ihm, spiel ich Allianz !


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Juni 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Jetzt könnte man dich noch mal fragen, Wo ist das Argument das dagegen spricht, du merkst es nicht wenns kein bekannter macht und selber musst du es nicht machen.


Im Prinzip hast Du recht, als einzelner Spieler merkt man wahrschenlich nichts davon wenn nicht gerade Bekannte den Service nutzen.

Aber solche kostenpflichtigen Aktionen kommen doch auch nur dann wenn es sich für Blizzard finanziell lohnt, und wahrscheinlich wurden die Namens- und Geschlechtsänderungen (wurde ja von Spielern gewünscht) oft genug genutzt, daß Blizzard nun auch den nächsten Wünschen, dem Fraktionswechsel nachkommt... selbstverständlich auch wieder kostenpflichtig, denn es springt ja scheinbar gut was dabei ab. Also ist es mehr als wahrscheinlich, daß in absehbarer Zeit ebenso ein Klassenwechsel möglich sein wird... die Spieler wollens und Blizzard verdient dran.

Und was meinste was danach noch übrig bleibt das man den Spielern (für Geld selbstverständlich) andrehen kann... allerlei lustiges aus einem Item-Shop... die Amis scheinen ja eh drauf zu stehen wie ich hier schon gelesen hab. Glaubst Du wirklich, daß Blizzard selbst vor dieser letzten Grenze (womit Du ja selber nicht mehr einverstanden wärst) noch Halt machen würde wenn alle anderen Angebote gut ankommen und fleißig genutzt werden? Und gerade mit einem Shop könnten sie noch richtig was nebenbei einnehmen, denn wie schon häufiger gesagt.... warum wochenlang farmen, raiden und ackern wenn man einmal nur XX Euro überweisen muß und man hat den Krempel völlig streßfrei?

Ich denke, das ist mit ein Grund dafür, daß vielen diese "Extraservice-für-Euros"-Schiene langsam auf den Geist geht. Je mehr Leute für irgendwas "dummes" zahlen desto eher kommt das Unternehmen auf den Geschmack und melkt die Kuh noch mehr. Irgendwann isses dann noch soweit, daß man mit dem nötigen Kleingeld besser dasteht als der "ehrliche" Spieler... was ich mal nicht hoffen will.

Das wäre spontan mein Gegenargument zu diesem und sicher nicht letzten Sonderservice gegen Bares.


----------



## neo1986 (30. Juni 2009)

Nääää, net wirklich oder?


----------



## oXLordrastaXo (30. Juni 2009)

das ist ne riesen kotzerei man sollt sich von anfangan entscheiden ob man horde oder alianz sein will das zerstört den ganzen stimmung alis sind hordler hordler sind alis das ist ne verka,ckte geldmacherei und ich bin mir sicher das ein grossteil ganz aufhören wird zu spielen


----------



## Nirvana  ! (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es gut von Blizzard , dass sie solche Service mitlerweile anbieten! Wenn man lieber Horde spielt , aber mit einem Allianz-char angefangen hat , ist das eine super änderung!

Und alle die sich wegen jeder kleinigkeit ( markensystem , fraktionswechsel etc ) aufregen , sind total verklemmte ..


----------



## Ixidus (30. Juni 2009)

...und wozu hab ich mir jetzt nen horden dudu hochgezogen? >.>


----------



## bwcl (30. Juni 2009)

Aber was ist mit den restlichen Char's auf einem PvP server, wie wird das sein muss man dann für jeden Char "20.-€" hinblechen oder wie wird es funktionieren.
Ich glaub mal manch einer hat mehr als einen Char auf nem Realm.

Beispiel: Ich ^^

Ich habe 6 Char's(alli) auf Blackrock, aber wenn ich nur einen auf der Hordler seite haben will und "20,-€" bezahle würd es ja net gehen, da man eine Fraktion auf nem Pvpserver haben darf also müsste ich Theoretischerweise "120,-€" bezahlen um alle meine Char's umzufraktionieren zu können xD oder net?....

So ganz leuchtet es mir noch net ein ... -.-

Kann mir da mal jemand helfen.?


----------



## pitmen (30. Juni 2009)

Hi ,

aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist das eindeutig der richtige Weg.
Spielerisch würde es sogar in den Handlungsstrang passen wenn sich die Feinde annähern um gemeinsam
gegen einen  übermächtigen Feind anzutreten.

Moralisch halte ich es für bedenklich. Ich bin seit  01/ 2007Hordler aus Überzeugung, habe niemals einen Ally - Char gespielt 
und werde es auch in Zukunft nicht tun. Einen weichgespülten Vertreter aus der Püppchen Fraktion mit Moral, Anstand und süßen Löckchen zu Spielen...
Niemals. Solche Deppen habe ich den ganzen Tag auf der Arbeit um mich herum. Ich Spiele UD um böse, gemein und im PvP Kampf ein Arschloch zu
sein. 
Einen Grund allerdings könnte ich akzeptieren: Wer seine Genmutierte Anabolika schluckende Zwergen Kriegerin nicht mehr sehen kann
hat berechtigte Gründe um einen Wechsel zu vollziehen.  

Mir stellt sich nur die Frage warum Blizz es (noch) nicht ermöglicht die Rassse zu ändern... Angeblich wegen der Spieledynamik und den 
"plötzlich" geänderten Rassenfähigkeiten. Schon klar.

Grüße


----------



## Seryma (30. Juni 2009)

Dann können die Horde und Allianz gleich zusammenschmeißn -.-"


----------



## Seydo (30. Juni 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast Du recht, als einzelner Spieler merkt man wahrschenlich nichts davon wenn nicht gerade Bekannte den Service nutzen.
> 
> Aber solche kostenpflichtigen Aktionen kommen doch auch nur dann wenn es sich für Blizzard finanziell lohnt, und wahrscheinlich wurden die Namens- und Geschlechtsänderungen (wurde ja von Spielern gewünscht) oft genug genutzt, daß Blizzard nun auch den nächsten Wünschen, dem Fraktionswechsel nachkommt... selbstverständlich auch wieder kostenpflichtig, denn es springt ja scheinbar gut was dabei ab. Also ist es mehr als wahrscheinlich, daß in absehbarer Zeit ebenso ein Klassenwechsel möglich sein wird... die Spieler wollens und Blizzard verdient dran.
> 
> ...



Das sie Geld machen wollen ist ja richtig, und was danach kommt hat aber damit nicht viel zu tun, im moment beschwären die leute sich ja über die funktion und man kann nicht sagen das macht das spiel kaput, den das würden dann erst spätere service tun (fals sie kommen)

Ich glaub aber blizzard weiß ganz recht wo sie die grenze ziehen müssen, und zwar ganz klar wenn es einfluss auf das spiel nimmt, Sie nutzen zwar alle grenzen aus, ob sie drüber streiten, glaub ich aber eher weniger.

Item shop halt ich für unwarscheinlich, denn das würde einfluss auf das spiel nehmen, und dann hätten spieler wirklich was das sie blizzard vorhalten können, Andersrum würden sie wissen das es nen extremen abbruch an den abo zahlen geben würde, denn spieler wären wirklich benachteiligt und hätten tatsälich was zu meckern, das würden sich viele nicht gefallen lassen was auch klar ist, wieso sollte ich spielen wenn andere sich den erfolg erkaufen könn, warum soll ich dafür im monat 13 euro zahlen?

So weit geht blizzard nicht, sie würden mehr verlust durch den abbruch der abo zahlen machen.

Klassenänderung...hmm....glaub ich nicht das es kommt blizzard wird es vermeiden wollen, denn da gibt es ein starkes argument, die leute kenn sich mit der klasse nicht aus.

Und genau das wollen sie auch vermeiden wenn man wow anfängt , darum kann man auch keinen DK machen, sondern muss erst bis 55 leveln.

Das würde sehr viel kaput machen, Lauter leute die nicht wissen wie sie spielen sollen, da würden tatsälich argumente gegen sprechen und das würden sie glaub nicht machen, fals ja würde das glaub auch abo zahlen kosten durch leute die sich über lauter neuanfänger aufregen die einen alles kaput machen.

Naja, was die zukunft bringt wissen wir nicht, aber im moment geht es glaub nur um die funktion =)


----------



## Elicios (30. Juni 2009)

Keine Sorge in Zukunft werden die Allianz und die Horde doch Freunde, sitzen zusammen im Gras, machen Blumenkronen und Kuscheln zusammen. Neue Rassen, wie die Gnomkühe werden entstehen und alle sind Glücklich


----------



## FallenAngel88 (30. Juni 2009)

als ob blizzard das spiel mit sowas zerstören würde....die community zerstört sich das spiel selber. egal was geändert wird alle jammern nur rum. was ist so schlimm daran wenn man die Fraktion ändern kann? ich finde das questen bei allianz z.B. angenehmer aber eigentlich liegt mir die horde mehr. wenn man nun bei allianz hoch lvlt und dann auf horde geht wird das spiel dadurch sicherlich nicht zerstört


----------



## Thug (30. Juni 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> 1. Wo merkst du es wer wächselt? Du kriegst es nicht mit
> 
> 2. Wenn du nicht auf einen Rollenspiel server spielst, dann scheint dich Rp an sich wenig zu interessieren und auch hier merkst du es nicht
> 
> 3. Du Regst dich drüber auf das leute nicht ihr leben lang eine Fraktion spielen und Blutelfen anfangen und willst mir dann weiß machen, nachdem du das mit Rollenspiel verglichen hast, du dich überhaupt für Rollenspiel interessierst?




Ob ich es als einzelner merke oder auch nicht, Fakt ist dass es das MMORPG und die Idee die dahinter steckt zerstören würde, ob ich nun auf einem RP oder Normalo Realm spiele.
Wer einen Gnom spielt und plötzlich doch gern lieber Tauren spielen mag soll sich gefälligst einen erstellen, das musste man die letzten vier Jahre auch machen.
Langsam bewegt sich WoW nach vielen guten Neuerungen leider doch in eine Richtung wo ein hoher Anteil an Spielern, und da gehören auch Casuals dazu, dieses mit
Ihren Vorstellungen eines MMORPGS nicht mehr vereinbaren können. Blizzard, passt auf was Ihr mit Eurer Geldmaschine macht!


----------



## Seydo (30. Juni 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> als ob blizzard das spiel mit sowas zerstören würde....die community zerstört sich das spiel selber. egal was geändert wird alle jammern nur rum. was ist so schlimm daran wenn man die Fraktion ändern kann? ich finde das questen bei allianz z.B. angenehmer aber eigentlich liegt mir die horde mehr. wenn man nun bei allianz hoch lvlt und dann auf horde geht wird das spiel dadurch sicherlich nicht zerstört



/sign

Die Community wird in letzter zeit echt schlimm, das ist nicht mehr als jammern was meist passiert


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

ich halte absolut nichts davon.

wie wird das später mal aussehen? ich spiele gnom warlock, hab jetzt aber lust auf nen tauren krieger, ich bezahle zb 10€ und schon hab ich meinen tauren krieger. 3 monate später möchte ich aber lieber einen zwerg priester spielen....kein problem, 10€ zahlen und gut. priester wird generft und ich will lieber einen ork schurken spielen....10 kröten überweisen und gut....

das kanns doch net sein. es heißt jetzt zwar fraktionswechsel, der klassenwechsel wird aber auch hinterhergeschoben werden....wenns schonmal so anfängt...

wer wechseln will, der soll sich nen neuen char erstellen. nach vielen aussagen levelt man ja sowieso viel zu schnell und bekommt das equip geschenkt...also wo ist das problem?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (30. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich halte absolut nichts davon.
> 
> wie wird das später mal aussehen? ich spiele gnom warlock, hab jetzt aber lust auf nen tauren krieger, ich bezahle zb 10€ und schon hab ich meinen tauren krieger. 3 monate später möchte ich aber lieber einen zwerg priester spielen....kein problem, 10€ zahlen und gut. priester wird generft und ich will lieber einen ork schurken spielen....10 kröten überweisen und gut....
> 
> das kanns doch net sein



ob du jetzt nen neuen char hochspielst oder ob du switchst is doch latte der alte char wird wahrscheinlich dann eh solange links liegen gelassen. der unterschied ist dass du nur einen char hast.
im übrigen wirst du bestimmt nicht die klasse wechseln können, da es schon allein des equips wegen schwachsinn ist.
ich sag immer: erst denken dann flamen


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> im übrigen wirst du bestimmt nicht die klasse wechseln können, da es schon allein des equips wegen schwachsinn ist.
> ich sag immer: erst denken dann flamen



dafür lässt sich blizz schon noch was einfallen...keine sorge. gedacht habe ich dabei schon.


----------



## -Darxx (30. Juni 2009)

Geh^^ Bevor die keine Rassen Änderung machen machen die keine Fraktions Änderung... Wenn ja ist es erstens echt übertrieben und naja.. das Spiel kaputt machen würd ich jetzt nicht sagen... aber es ist unnötig.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (30. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> dafür lässt sich blizz schon noch was einfallen...keine sorge. gedacht habe ich dabei schon.



anscheinend nicht. Blizzard ist nicht blöd. auch wenn einige das behaupten. was stört dich an dieser funktion? du müsstest dich auch über den transfer von chars auf andere ACCs aufregen oder auf andere server. weil im prinzip ist zwischen all diesen funktionen kein unterschied.


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Juni 2009)

*@Seydo:*
Scheinbar hast Du noch wesentlich mehr Vertrauen in Blizzard und deren guten Absichten als ich. Auch wenn sich deine Aussage erstmal vernüftig und eigentlich logisch liest... ich glaub einfach nicht mehr dran. Der Fraktionswechsel war ja auch lange kein Thema, jetzt wird er kommen und dem Herrn Chiltons Aussage im Interview zu Item-Shops _("[...] Aber wir planen derzeit absolut nichts in der Richtung. Ich will es aber nicht kategorisch ausschließen. Denn wann immer ich „niemals“ sage, machen wir’s dann doch. (lacht) Ich weiß noch genau, wie ich damals überzeugt verkündete, wir würden niemals duale Talentverteilungen einbauen. [...]"_) macht nicht gerade Hoffnung, daß sie selbst davor irgendwann nicht mehr zurückschrecken.

Und zu _"Klassenänderungen... die Leute kenn sich mit der Klasse nicht aus... DK ab 55"_ :
Mit dem DK kannte sich auch niemand aus, man bekam aber mit lvl 55 eine fast fertige Klasse geliefert. Nach der Talentverteilung kamen doch kaum noch neue Fähigkeiten dazu, viele alte wurden nur verstärkt. Den DK hat man also auch nicht von klein auf hochgelevelt und gelernt... man mußte sich nur noch auf das schon fortgeschrittene Ding einspielen.


Naja, abwarten was da noch kommt. Ich laß mich überraschen und wunder mich über nix mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings find ich´s interessant, daß HIER viel mehr dem "freudigen Ereignis" entgegensehen als im offiziellen Forum. Da ist die Mehrheit (soweit ich bisher gekommen bin) scheinbar wenig begeistert.


----------



## Hamburgperle (30. Juni 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Dann können die Horde und Allianz gleich zusammenschmeißen -.-"




... als wenn man das nicht schon getan hätte ... ich finds schon total Sch... wenn ich beim Questen ständig höre .."für die Allianz"  .. würg ... will Horde spielen und darf in Nordend für die Allianz questen ? 

Macht ja auch mal keinen Sinn RP-technisch .. in den neuen Welten ist man so verliebt beisammen um übergroße Feinde zu besiegen und in Kalimdor kann ich dem Alli eine reinhauen, weil er so super feindlich ist ... 

Schon die Scherbenwelt war doch kompletter Mist, man kommt durchs Portal und wird freundlich von der Allianz-Horde-Superarmee begrüßt und gefragt, ob die Reise nett war und ob man nen belegtes Brötchen möchte ... vor dem Portal kannst dem Nachelfen Schurken noch eine reinhauen.

Jedes einigermaßen intelligentes Stück Holz schließt Frieden, wenn ein großer Feind einen bedroht .. macht ja (auch storrytechnisch) durchaus Sinn ... aber dann macht man doch Frieden in allen Gebieten und haut sich nicht noch irgendwo ... und welchen Sinn machen dann noch Warsong oder Arathi ? Huch man streitet sich mit den Silberschwingen um Vorräte ... storrytechnisch doch echt zum Brechen ... wobei, vor diesem Hintergrund versteh ich nun erstmalig Nicols Song .."Ein bischen Frieden" ... hab mich immer gefragt, wieviel ein bischen eigentlich ist.

PS: ... wie gehen damit eigentlich die Leute auf nem RP um? Die müssten doch noch mehr im Strahl brechen.

Blizz wird dann hoffentlich nen schönen kleinen Film dazu machen ... man kniet nieder vor Thrall oder nem Eisenzwerg .. im Hintergrund läuft Rammstein dezent mir 110 dB und man erkennt, erleuchtet von den Wahrheiten der Allianz/Horde, doch über Jahre dem falschen Klan gedient zuhaben ... dann muss definitiv noch irgendwas palamäßig Ableuchten und dann geht man zum Tomatenbewerfen durch ne Hauptstadt und dann ist man anstatt eines Trolls ein ... taraaa .... Meerschwein ... und das Haustier eines anderen Spielers ;-)  und der hat den Erfolg "Finde einen Idioten" erlangt ;-)

...

und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann stümpern sie noch heute


----------



## Segojan (30. Juni 2009)

"Rollenspiel" ist nun wirklich kein Argument gegen den Fraktionswechsel. Schließlich wird auch keiner von einem Schauspieler, der mal einen Arzt gespielt hat, verbieten wollen, irgendwann mal einen Patienten zu spielen. 

So ähnlich ist das wohl auch gedacht: Kaufe dir für X Euro eine neue Rolle. Aber gibt es eigentlich so viele, die nicht schon jetzt einen Twink bei der anderen Fraktion haben?

Das Überläufermodell wird wohl leider noch auf sich warten lassen... So lange wie es Spieler gibt, die statt dessen für eine andere Prozedur zahlen. (Ich werde nicht dazu gehören.)

Housing finde ich überflüssig. Ich gehe meinen Housing-Ambitionen im Real Life nach.


----------



## Hamburgperle (30. Juni 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> "Rollenspiel" ist nun wirklich kein Argument gegen den Fraktionswechsel. Schließlich wird auch keiner von einem Schauspieler, der mal einen Arzt gespielt hat, verbieten wollen, irgendwann mal einen Patienten zu spielen.
> 
> So ähnlich ist das wohl auch gedacht: Kaufe dir für X Euro eine neue Rolle. Aber gibt es eigentlich so viele, die nicht schon jetzt einen Twink bei der anderen Fraktion haben?
> 
> ...




Seh ich def. nicht so.

Man spielt eine Rolle, sicher, aber man ist nicht der Schauspieler der sich wandelt, sondern adaptiert einen Char, den man spielt. Und dieser hat eine Zugehörigkeit zu einem Volk, mit einer Story. Daran geht ja nun mal kein Weg vorbei. Und diese Story unterliegt zumindest bestimmten Regeln. Und dazu gehört - um eine Warsongschlucht oder ein Arathibecken glaubhaft zu machen - eine Revalität zwischen den Völkern. Du kannst auch nicht heute für Deutschland und nächste Woche für England Fussi spielen (PS. GZ an unsere U21 !!). Geht halt nicht = Regel.

Ansonsten sollte man die komplette Story aufgeben, dann gibt es halt nur Clans und denen kann man sich anschließen oder nicht, und es gibt verbündete Clans und verfeindete ... und dann wird halt geballert wie bei CS. Dann gibt es im AB halt Clankriege um Ressourcen und da können Gnome und Menschen genau so gegen einander antreten.

Aber dann sollten diese schwülstigen Geschichten, wer im ersten Krieg das tat und wer im zweiten Krieg gegen wen .... und der junge Kriegsheld Thrall ... bla bla ... aufhören. 

Sry .. mich nerven schon diese Chopper und Helikopter etc. Ist mir komplett unklar, wie man nen Chopper bauen kann, aber dann mit ner Holzkeule kämpfen muss ... bei den pfiffigen Ingenieuren sollte doch echt mal nen Laserschwert abfallen oder ne Laserpistole .. die gabs als cheat wenigstens früher in alten Warcraft- oder AoE- Spielen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Segojan (30. Juni 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Seh ich def. nicht so.
> 
> Man spielt eine Rolle, sicher, aber man ist nicht der Schauspieler der sich wandelt, sondern adaptiert einen Char, den man spielt. Und dieser hat eine Zugehörigkeit zu einem Volk, mit einer Story. Daran geht ja nun mal kein Weg vorbei. Und diese Story unterliegt zumindest bestimmten Regeln. Und dazu gehört - um eine Warsongschlucht oder ein Arathibecken glaubhaft zu machen - eine Revalität zwischen den Völkern. Du kannst auch nicht heute für Deutschland und nächste Woche für England Fussi spielen (PS. GZ an unsere U21 !!). Geht halt nicht = Regel.
> 
> ...



Ich finde, du siehst die Sache zu verbissen. Es heißt ja "Rollenspiel". Das heißt: Solange ich mit X ingame bin, spiele ich diese Rolle. Wenn ich nicht ingame bin, spiele ich diese Rolle nicht. Wenn ich mit Y on bin, spiele ich eben die Rolle Y - und nicht X.

Um auf die Fußballer zurück zu kommen: die spielen teilweise auch in der Liga (wo auch immer) in der gleichen Mannschaft, und im Länderspiel treten sie gegeneinander an. Trotzdem können sie ebenso glaubhaft mit dem Verein um die Meisterschaft spielen wie mit ihrer Nationalmannschaft.

Allerdings gebe ich zu, dass auch das Beharren auf strikter Fraktionszugehörigkeit gutes Rollenspiel ausmachen kann. Dann sollte dazu aber auch gehören, dass die gerade angenommene Quest sofort abgebrochen wird, wenn sich der Questgeber mit "Für die Allianz!" oder "Für die Horde!" (je nachdem) verabschiedet.

Aber auch das ist imho eine Sache, die ins Spiel passt, aber nicht zum Dogma erhoben werden sollte.


----------



## Holla die Waldfee (1. Juli 2009)

Für mich ist dies dann der berühmte Tropfen, der das Fass zum überlaufen bringt....
Seit Wotlk ist WoW nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst und reizt mich weder zum raiden oder pvpen. Mag einerseits an meiner wachsenden Distanz zum Spiel liegen, zum anderen aber auch an den teilweise recht großen Einschnitte, um das Spiel der breiten Spielermasse (welche nicht jeden Tag, etliche Stunden vor dem Rechner verbringt) angenehmer zu machen. 
Angefangen hat es mit dem lächerlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad in Naxx, der in meinen Augen die Instanz komplett versaut hat und sie zu einer Lachnummer degradiert hat. Setzte sich dann fort mit den zahllosen Nerfs in Ulduar, bis auch diese Ini so "casualfreundlich" (ich mag dieses Wort irgendwie nicht) war, dass die große Masse auch spielend Kologarn und andere Bosse darüber hinaus gesehen hat. Klar ist Ulduar um längen anspruchsvoller als Naxx, aber auch nicht in dem Maße, wie von Blizz voher angekündigt wurde.
Darüber hinaus werden T-Setteile zu Schleuderpreisen erhältlich sein und so wie ich es gelesen habe, sollen diese jetzt über tägliches Daily gefarme erhältlich sein (neue Marken, etc. ihr kennt die zahlreichen Diskussionen) In meinen Augen eine Frechheit. Warum soll man sich noch in Raids arrangieren, wenn man einen Großteil seiner Ausrüstung über stupides Farmen zusammen bekommen kann (mehr sind die heroischen Dungeons ja leider nicht) Ein T- Setteil bedeutet für mich eine Art Auszeichnung, dass man in einem Content besteht, den halt nicht jeder sieht und ist demnach etwas besonderes, wenn nun der breiten Masse ermöglicht wird ein komplettes Set über Daily heroics zu bekommen, verliert so ein Setteil seinen Wert. Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein Schlag in das Gesicht eines jeden Raiders. (und bevor das Flamen losgeht: Ich raide nicht mehr und tue es seit mehr als einem Monat nicht mehr, also vor release der Patchnotes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Die nachträgliche Wahl der Fraktion zu guter Letzt ist für mich einfach nur unglaublich. Die Story von WOW ist interessant und hat mich immer gefesselt. (Ja ich lese den Questtext und mag insbesondere Quests mit Bezug zu den vorherigen Warcraft Teilen) Die Story wird durch diese Änderung nun total untergraben und zur Nebensächlichkeit degradiert. Wen interessierts denn nun noch, warum Ally und Horde im Clinch liegen? Ist doch auch Scheißegal, ein paar Klicks und ich bin freundlich mit der gegnerischen Seite und alles ist wieder tutti. Warum überhaupt noch Fraktionen, dann kann man gleich alle Völker zusammenwürfeln und einen riesigen Einheitsbrei draus machen. 
Die Fraktionen waren eine feste Größe, quasi ein Grundpfeiler der WOW-Welt. Durch diesen Patch haut man diesem Grundpfeiler quasi das Fundament weg. Und das alles nur, weil einige wenige zu faul sind sich einen Char auf der anderen Seite hochzulvln?
Nein danke, diese Änderung will ich dann nicht mehr mittragen....

Von daher ziehe ich nach 4 Jahren WOW einen Schlußstrich 

Also bis dahin, machts gut 

die Waldfee


----------



## Bellthane (1. Juli 2009)

Ich sehe dem Thema zwiespältig entgegen. Einerseits finde ich es gut für Leute, die alleine mit Wow angefangen und deren Freunde nachher begeistern konnten es auch zu spielen, diese aber die gegnerische Fraktion gewählt haben, wegen Story oder aus anderen Gründen.

Schlecht finde ich hingegen, dass man dann einfach zur gegnerischen Fraktion überlaufen kann, wenn die eigene auf dem Server nicht so stark vertreten ist.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die Entscheidung auf einen einmaligen Service begrenzen, was aber sicher nicht kommen wird, da es ja nicht genug Kohle einspielt.


----------



## Uldanem (1. Juli 2009)

MIch stört das alles gänzlich wenig weil ich auf einen PvP server Spiele wenn man da auch nur daran denken sollte 1! Char zu switchen würde es sofort gegen die Regeln der PvP server verstoßen also müste man schon alle switchen ^^
Weil sonst könnte man ja von Ally zur Horde und von Horde zur Ally schaft reden und dinge ausplaudern wie Städte raids und ziele noch bevor sie angekommen sind.... OK auf meinen Server würde es eh nur der Horde was bringen weil Allianz zu blöde/lahm/dumm what ever ist zum deffen der Könige aber egal!

Ich sehe aber sonst im Fraktionswechsel keinen weiteren fehltritt wer auf nen PvE Spielt und Horde sein wollte aber mal Allianz angefangen hat weil er vill noch nen Kiddy war und meinte "Woha Die sind die guten und immer die tollen!" könnte jetzt sein fehler schnell beheben für ein wenig geld oder mal nen neuen Char hochleveln.


EDIT sagt: am besten soltle Blizzad es auch wen es  sich vielel eute Wünschen doch bite teurer machen wie der Server Trans oder aber auf 1 Jahr limitiert das man dasm it chars nur 1 mal machen kann.


----------



## Dragaron (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, dass mich auch beide Fraktionen interessieren. Aber ob ich gleich einen Char komplett tranferieren möchte, weiß ich nicht.

Ich würde es gut finden, wenn es die Chance gäbe Chars auf Lvl 60 zu erstellen (gegen Gold oder so). Denn das ich zum xten Mal einen Char hochspielen muss hindert mich daran mal Horde zu spielen.

Schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juli 2009)

nujo also wenn die ne regelung einführen, dass das 1 oder 2x pro server nur geht bzw. nur 1x pro char, dass man nicht immer hin und her hoppt find ichs ok.. dann könnt ich endlich mal meinen dk auf hordeseite transferieren, da ich alle 10 plätze belegt hab und mich ungern von irgend einem trennen möchte bzw nochmal von vorn anfangen möchte. Mein grund zum transfer ist, da ich 10/10 chars auf ally seite hab kann ich in tausendwinter der allianz-chinafarmer nicht töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 horde farmer sind mir noch nicht unter gekommen irgendwie.. ihr wisst schon die lvl 59/60 todesritter die alle frostloti wegknabbern


----------



## Cheaters (1. Juli 2009)

Also um ganz ehrlich zu sein, so schlecht finde ich die Idee gar nicht...

Aber wie läuft das ab? Man swicht z.B. zur Horde, kann man sich die Rasse + Geschlecht aussuchen?

Ahja, wie will Blizz das mit den Erfolgen machen?

MfG Cheaters


----------



## Udalex (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin von auf einen RP-PVE Server gewechselt um die Tiefe von WoW zu bekommen.
Blizzard sollte, bevor er irgendwelche unnötigen Bausteine einsetzt, lieber auf den Servern aufräumen.
Einen Char einfach wechseln zu können, öffnet allen Tür und Tor welche nur mal kurz schauen wollen, ohne viel dafür zu investieren.
Kaum einer macht sich mehr die Mühe eine passende Gruppe für eine kleine Instanz zu suchen und diese gemeinsam zu erleben. Da wird ein 80er-Char gesucht und der räumt das Feld leer und man selbst läuft wie bescheuert hinterher und sammelt ein, verliert aber immer mehr die Lust am Spiel.
Je mehr unnötige Gimmiks von Blizzard eingebaut werden, um so oberflächlicher wird der Spielspaß und um so uninteressant wird das Spiel letzt endlich für die meisten Spieler.

Leute, wenn ihr eine Fraktion wechseln wollt, dann tut das. Und zwar ab LVL 1!! Jede Geschichte fängt am Anfang an.


----------



## Claros (1. Juli 2009)

Oh man...

Da fällt mir spontan ein:" etwas whine zum Käse?" oder "Haste keinen Friseur den du das erzählen kannst"


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2009)

Das eine hat mit dem anderen rein gar nichts zu tun. 
Wenn Du schnell leveln willst Dann tust Du das auch jetzt schon ohne Inis. Wer ist heute in Wow noch so bekloppt über Stunden nach einer Instanzgruppe zu suchen die sich zu 90% dann als Katastrophe entpuppen wird?



Udalex schrieb:


> Nehmlich


Schmerz.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Juli 2009)

mit dem fraktionswechsel kann ich mich auch nicht anfreunden, meinen spielspass wird das aber dennoch nicht mindern.


----------



## Murinus (1. Juli 2009)

und dann fang ich von 0 an und spiel wieder sachen die ich schon 6 mal erlebt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also 6 mal ca 30 mal oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (1. Juli 2009)

Ich kann den Frust des Te´s gut verstehen. Wenn ich im Handelchannel schon lese "Suche wen der mich durch XY zieht" da bekomm ich such nen dicken Hals...

Aber auf der anderen Seite kann ich auch verstehn , das viele keine lust haben sich wirklich 2-3 Std in ne Haupstadt zu stellen und eine Gruppe zu suchen.....
Da ist es naheliegend sich ziehen zu lassen. Muss ich ehrlich gesagt auch gestehen. ABER nur meinen Twink.Na gut jetzt nicht mehr, da er 71 ist^^

Aber als ich meinen Dudud hoch gespielt habe, war ich immer mit einer Grp iwo und habs mir alles selbst erarbeitet.

Und zum Theam Fraktionswechsel. Damit kann und werde ich mich nicht anfreunden können. Man hat am Anfang des Spiels die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden. Und allein da sollte sie Entscheidung bleiben. Und wer nen Ally/Hordler will, soll sich einen LvL 1er erstellen.
Wie der TE schon sagte, jeder hat seine eigene Geschichte und seinen eigenen Anfang!


So long....Takki


----------



## Udalex (1. Juli 2009)

Murinus schrieb:


> und dann fang ich von 0 an und spiel wieder sachen die ich schon 6 mal erlebt hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du Abwechslung und was Neues willst, dann beginne ein anderes Spiel.


----------



## Totebone (1. Juli 2009)

als wären inigrp's so schwer -.- gehst in LFG und questest einfach weiter.... irgendwann hat man ne grp und ich hatte on 15-50 noch nie ne Chaos grp kA was er meint ^^


----------



## Membaris (1. Juli 2009)

Udalex schrieb:


> Je mehr unnötige Gimmiks von Blizzard eingebaut werden, um so oberflächlicher wird der Spielspaß und um so uninteressant wird das Spiel letzt endlich für die meisten Spieler.
> 
> Leute, wenn ihr eine Fraktion wechseln wollt, dann tut das. Und zwar ab LVL 1!! Jede Geschichte fängt am Anfang an.




Was zum Teufel?! Hat dir irgendeiner befohlen deinen Char zur anderen seite zu transen?? Du musst das doch net machen. Wer es machen will von mir aus, aber ohne mich.

/Käse zum whine


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> ... als wenn man das nicht schon getan hätte ... ich finds schon total Sch... wenn ich beim Questen ständig höre .."für die Allianz"  .. würg ... will Horde spielen und darf in Nordend für die Allianz questen ?
> 
> Macht ja auch mal keinen Sinn RP-technisch .. in den neuen Welten ist man so verliebt beisammen um übergroße Feinde zu besiegen und in Kalimdor kann ich dem Alli eine reinhauen, weil er so super feindlich ist ...
> 
> ...


EPIC!!!

das werde ich als blog verwursten wenn ich darf


----------



## J_0_T (1. Juli 2009)

Lol? schon wieder ein thread in diese richtung? 

Okay wer hat den superdünger benutzt??? die teile schießen wie unkraut aus dem boden.


B2T:

Und was willste gegen machen? Lässt sich alles nicht mehr ändern und hey... wenn ein 80'er dich zieht musste net mit anderen teilen... klingt doof aber is so...

Un wenn man nu die mglkeit hat zu wechseln..... is auch kein prob für mich.... okay is manschma net so sinnig aber egal


----------



## Dr Death (1. Juli 2009)

Sorry kann mir aber bitte mal einer den Sinn dieses Threads posten   bin zu leer in der Birne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Juli 2009)

wieviele meiner gnome muss ich opfern, um einen tauren zu ertellen?


----------



## J_0_T (1. Juli 2009)

Dr schrieb:


> Sorry kann mir aber bitte mal einer den Sinn dieses Threads posten   bin zu leer in der Birne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gibt keinen, is ein klassischer whine thread wie viele die man hier geschlossen finden kann


----------



## Porthos (1. Juli 2009)

ich habe mich für eine seite endschieden.

soll der jenige die fraktion wechseln wie er will ich bleibe bei der allianz .


----------



## Rainaar (1. Juli 2009)

So, ich hab mal genau darüber nachgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Fraktionswechsel hat auch wenn er ohne die von mir so sehr gewünschte Verräterquestreihe kommt echtes Potential.

Wenn ich mir so ansehe, also Ingame, auf wen ich alles am liebsten mein Tierchen hetzen würde bzw. wem ich eine Ladung Schrot in den Allerwertesten schiessen würde, so kommt es nicht selten vor, das ich einen Allianzler im Visier habe und mir nichts sehnlicher wünsche als abdrücken zu dürfen.

Denn sein wir mal ehrlich: die allergrößten A********er sind meist in der eigenen Fraktion.

Die Lösung :

Einen guten 80er ( der Spieler von Heute hat eh min 2 wenn nich 3 oder 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nehmen und die Fraktion wechseln.

Ich werde das dann mit meinem Hexer machen und dann gehe ich die Liste durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ar***** für A***** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr seht : es gibt viel zu tun! Bereitet Euch vor!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TE2RA (1. Juli 2009)

Find ich auch nicht gerade die beste Idee von blizz.

Wie ist das denn? Wenn ich ez bei allen Hauptstädten ehrfürchtig hab und auf Horde wechsel hab ich den Ruf immer noch? Dann könnte man sich schnell mal alle Hordenreittiere kaufen und bis man wieder zurücktransen kann noch ein paar Hordenquests in der alten Welt machen für den Erfolg und alle Haustiere direkt kaufen und nach nem Monat oder so wieder zurück...?


----------



## TCCR (1. Juli 2009)

Ich brauche den Fraktionswechsel nicht ! Aber jeder so wie er will ...

... und wenn er kommt, wirds bestimmt Geld kosten.


----------



## Frozenzone (1. Juli 2009)

!!!! WAS ?!?! 

Jetzt ist es Amtlich blizzard macht wow kaputt =/ sehe schon wie einige gilden member leaven das wars mitm raiden =(


----------



## Segojan (1. Juli 2009)

Frozenzone schrieb:


> !!!! WAS ?!?!
> 
> Jetzt ist es Amtlich blizzard macht wow kaputt =/ sehe schon wie einige gilden member leaven das wars mitm raiden =(



Einen Fraktionswechsel für Geld werde ich garantiert nicht machen. 

Aber wenn tatsächlich mal die Überläufer Idee realisiert wird - da wäre ich dabei! Das ist doch Rollenspiel vom Feinsten!


----------



## Super PePe (1. Juli 2009)

abgefahren
thrall und wrynn heiraten... das musz liebe sein. wer wird da wohl den weiblichen part übernehmen ....


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> abgefahren
> thrall und wrynn heiraten... das musz liebe sein. wer wird da wohl den weiblichen part übernehmen ....



Thrall weil er eher der ruhige Diplomat ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukki (1. Juli 2009)

Frozenzone schrieb:


> !!!! WAS ?!?!
> 
> Jetzt ist es Amtlich blizzard macht wow kaputt =/ sehe schon wie einige gilden member leaven das wars mitm raiden =(



Wow das bei den vielen Threads doch schon auf diesesn Gedanken kommst.
1. es wird NIEMAND GEZWUNGEN sämtliche angebote von Blizzard zu nutzen , selbst WoW zu spielen zähl ich dazu
2. Ein Fraktionswechsel macht bestimmt Sinn für Leute wie für die die einen Charakter auf der "falschen" Fraktion haben wie die Freunde
3. Lasst doch bitte das geweine >.> wenn ihr euch alle so auf Aion  freut (oder eifnach nur die foren zuflamed) und WoW soo scheisse is dann gibs Ebay oder den Account Kündigen Button. Es wird auch niemand gezwungen die Zeit mit WoW zu übebrücken oder es überhaupt zu spielen. Wenn ihr flamen wollt dann bitte im Blizz Forum. Da lesen es evtl die Mitarbeiter noch.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (1. Juli 2009)

Einerseits hui, anderseits pfui!
Hui: Viele haben z.b. auf anderen Realms irgendwelche highlevel Chars bei der anderen Fraktion die nie gespielt werden, weil der Main und/oder die Gilde zuviel Zeit in anspruch nimmt. 
Ich hätte gerne von jeder Hordeklasse ein 80er, bei der Allianz habe ich aber eine Schamanin die über Lv70 ist aber jetzt nochmals ein Schamy hochziehen obwohl schon einen habe? Nein danke.

Pfui: Eigentlich sollte man doch von anfang an wissen welche Rasse und Geschlecht spielen möchte. 
Ich habe mir niemals sowas gewünscht auch nie daran gedacht ob sowas machbar währe Horde<->Allianz. Da Blizzard das schon einführt sehe ich eine chance endlich wieder Schamy spielen zu können.
Aber was kommt als nächstes? Mag mein 80 Jäger nicht mehr haben, Blizzard ich will stattdessen einen 80 Krieger!! (zwar besteht die frage wie die das mit Equip übernehmen wollen, aber eine lösung würde Blizzard bestimmt finden^^)


----------



## Detorius (1. Juli 2009)

Nightshaw schrieb:


> Ja aber sicher xD in deiner Firma möchte ich nich arbeiten wenn du eine hättest.
> 
> Man geht auf die Kundenwünsche ein, weil es die Leute sind die dir dein Geld bringen. Du wirst auch kein Spiel mehr finden wo es nach dem Wohl der Member geht ;D es dreht sich alles um den Profit der Firma und wenn sie merken damit is Geld zu machen und es fordern von 11 Millionen Spielern 6 Millionen warum sollten sie es nicht machen?
> 
> ...



nein stell dir vor es gibt nicht nur seelenlose menschnen, sondern auch welche mit idealen, denen geld eben nicht alles bedeutet. grad in der musikbranche gibt es viele die ihr ding durchziehen und das mit dem von IHNEN gewünschten erfolg. sowas nennt man dann auch musik mit charakter. spiele sollten auch einen besitzen.


----------



## Kasching (1. Juli 2009)

ich würds geil finden wenn niemand den service nutzen würde. als eine art streik halt. man sollte zu seiner Fraktion stehen und nicht wechseln ! Ich kriege selber den Zustand der allys im PvP mit und ich möchte ehrlich gesagt keine auf der seite der horde haben. ich finds schrecklich.


----------



## pixeljedi (1. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> wieviele meiner gnome muss ich opfern, um einen tauren zu ertellen?




^^  ich denkemal mit drei stück müstest du hinkommen...

viel spass beim zusammen bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (1. Juli 2009)

Hm, das würde aber heissen, dass Horde-Schamanen zu Draenei werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Krieger hätten da sicher Freude drann.


----------



## Su-Si (1. Juli 2009)

Für mich ist der Fraktionswechsel eine absolut abwegige Idee, insbesondere weil ich auf einem RP-Server spiele. WEr sich über die Zeit, die er mit seinem Char verbracht hat, nicht mal seiner Fraktion zugehörig fühlt, der hätte zumindest in meinem Fall die falsche Serverwahl getroffen

Obwohl..eigentlich ne knuffige Idee..ich wechsel zur Allianz, ninjaloote 1-2 Monate alle Gruppen durch und kehre dann zur horde zurück. Nicht nur, dass ich persönlichen Vorteil hätte, ich habe auch keine negative Resonanz zu befürchten und habe nebenbei "den Feind geschwächt". Prima, bin voll dafür...(an die SChnellschießer: Das war nicht unbeding nur ernst gemeint).

Passt zur "alle müssen alles haben, alle müssen alles sehen"-Politik von Blizz, der ich eh höchst ablehnend gegenüber stehe.Jetzt können also alle auch die Gegenseite als Tourist (der vieleicht bleiben möchte) erkunden. Also dürfte damit dann die bislang stringent durchgezogene Trennnung von horde und Allianz an dieser Stelle aufweichen. 

Irgendwie also konsequent von blizz - und schade.

(also ehrlich, bin ich die EInzige, die ein Problem mit der Vorstellung hat, dass der seit 3 jahren gspielte Taure jetzt in SW ein- und ausgeht?)...

Ich hoffe, ich habe irgendwas falsch verstanden. Mich darauf hinzuweisen...das wäre mir sogar den ein- oder anderen flame wert


----------



## Cali75 (1. Juli 2009)

never ever werden meine Chars die Seite wechseln - warum auch?

Hab Hordis und Allie, die Rassenwahl hatte schon seinen Sinn - bin ich Hordi, mag ich Allies nicht und anders rum auch, gibt keinen Grund daran was zu ändern. 

Dann rennen in  OG freundliche Zwerge rum ??? Das will ich nicht sehen, genauso wenig wie freundliche Orks in SW - neeeeeinnnn...


----------



## LordKlobb (1. Juli 2009)

Also eig nich schlecht, man muss ja nich switchen:-) ausserdem wirds doch e wieder bestimmt 20 euro kosten oder so.

und wenn man wirklich keine lust mehr auf seine fraktion hat , why not 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (1. Juli 2009)

Cali75 schrieb:


> never ever werden meine Chars die Seite wechseln - warum auch?
> 
> Hab Hordis und Allie, die Rassenwahl hatte schon seinen Sinn - bin ich Hordi, mag ich Allies nicht und anders rum auch, gibt keinen Grund daran was zu ändern.
> 
> Dann rennen in  OG freundliche Zwerge rum ??? Das will ich nicht sehen, genauso wenig wie freundliche Orks in SW - neeeeeinnnn...


Du wirst ja auch die Rasse wechseln.


----------



## Marob (1. Juli 2009)

Damit müsste dann ja auch rein theortisch ein Rassenwechsel ("fraktionsintern") machbar sein.
Erst von z.B. Elfen-Priester (Alli) auf Troll-Priester (Horde) und dann weiter auf Draenei-Priester (Alli).
Dann sollen sie den Rassenwechsel (innerhalb einer Fraktion) auch gleich einbauen (würde ich für einen meinen Chars evtl sogar in Anspruch nehmen), und nicht nur die Fraktionsspringerei (kommt für mich eh nicht in Frage).

Rassenwahl könnte ich mir sogar von der Umsetzung her recht leicht vorstellen, da Ruf etc nicht verändert werden müsste, bei der Fraktionswechselei ist das sicherlich schwerer umzusetzen und teils vlt nicht mal sinnig.

Naja, Blizz macht eh was sie wollen, dann warten wir mal ab, was draus wird.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Juli 2009)

Falsch Marob. Im FAQ steht eindeutig, dass man beim 2. Wechsel nur seine Ausgangsrasse nehmen kann. So wird ein Rassenwechsel verhindert.
Aber keine Sorge, das kommt sobald sie merken, dass die Leute dafür Geld bezahlen.


----------



## Doomsta (3. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie eben ein Bluepost von Nethaera im englischen WoW forum verriet, ist ein System zum Fraktionswechsel in Planung.
> 
> 
> 
> Den rest des Bluepostes findet ihr hier: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...cId=18031079410



wie weit ist es nur mit WoW gekommen...

R.I.P. GOOD OLD TIMES CLASSIC WOW


----------



## PewPew_oO (3. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> wie weit ist es nur mit WoW gekommen...
> 
> R.I.P. GOOD OLD TIMES CLASSIC WOW



Das ist schon lange vorbei.

Alles verändert sich, schwärm ruhig weiter, zurück bekommst du es nicht mehr (:


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (3. Juli 2009)

armes armes WoW...erst todesritter, dann geschlechts wechsel, jetzt fraktionswechsel...bald klassen + rassen change?

/miss classic WoW...gute alte zeit damals...


----------



## fre_k (3. Juli 2009)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Bin Befürworter! bei uns im Realmpool ist das mit dem PvP ganz krass mit der Horde man kommt eigentlich nur rein um sich als Ally eine Marke abzuholen und fertig. Aber höchstens einmalig. Sonst gibts wieder die Dauerswitcher.



und was hat man dan vom Fraktionswechsel?
Ein schlecht ausgeglichener server sagen wir mal ally1 zu horde6.
50% der Allys denken: kacke, will BG gewinnen --> switchen Horde.
Neues verhältniss Ally1 zu Horde12.
Irgendwann haben auch die restlichen Allys kein bock mehr und leaven den Server oder wechseln Fraktion. Juuhuu?
Da könne man doch auch gleich 1fraktons-Server bauen...


----------



## Outlawzfinest (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich wollt nur sagen ich finds ok die Fraktionen wechseln zu können. Die ganzen Leute hier die sagen da geht das RP kaputt usw. denen möchte ich eine Frage stellen. Welches RP? Die Story von WC wurde jetzt schon mehrmals angepasst oder gar verändert für WoW. Ich mein das Spiel ist halt eintönig ab 80, ob du jetzt Ally oder Hordler bist. Wenns manche halt in die anderen Hauptstädte zieht der sollte wechseln. Und das PvP rumgeheule ist auch unberechtigt. Mittlerweile ist es eh so das ganz Europa zusammen spielt in BGs also wirds von jeder Seite genug geben denke ich. 
Aber um meine Wünsche hier mal Preis zu geben:

Ich bin ja dafür eine 3. Fraktion einzuführen oder zumindest die Möglichkeit zu bieten Neutral zu bleiben. Der Krieg zwischen Allianz und Horde findet eh nicht wirklich statt. Sobald die Brennende Legion oder so auftaucht ist das doch der auserkorene Feind von beiden. Also bitte. Und egal wer PvP macht, jeder hat doch nicht den Krieg zwischen den Fraktionen im Kopf sondern seine Ehre und die daraus resultierende Belohnung. In der Arena kämpft man ja auch gegen seine Eigene Fraktion. Dann kann das im BG auch so sein finde ich. Als neutraler könnte man dann alle quests beider Seiten machen usw. Und wenns beim Krieg bleiben sollte dann könnte man sich ja zeitweise für eine Seite als Söldner so zu sagen anschließen. 

Naja meine Meinung. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (21. Juli 2009)

Ich habe heute morgen ein Ticket an einen GM geschrieben , mit der Frage ob mit Patch 3.2 der Fraktionswechsel kommt. Ich erhielt gerade eine Antwort durch die Post.

"Der Fraktionswechsel wird warscheinlich mit dem nächsten Patch kommen."


Sehr interessant . Glaubt mir , es stand dort in schwarz auf gelb *fg*. 

Screenshot:


----------



## Otama (21. Juli 2009)

lol detlefjürgen^^ irgendwie bisschen komisch das der gm nen schreibfehler drin hat aber naja^^


----------



## Shizo. (21. Juli 2009)

Schade Maxugon das da nen Schreibfehler drin ist.
Obwohl bei dem namen Detlefjürgen musste ich schon schmunzeln.

Ausserdem denk ich das die GM's darüber keine infos geben werden^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (21. Juli 2009)

Keine Entscheidung is mehr wichtig in dem Spiel....wird immer alles Rückgängig gemacht,sogar die Fraktion!


----------



## neo1986 (21. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> armes armes WoW...erst todesritter, dann geschlechts wechsel, jetzt fraktionswechsel...bald klassen + rassen change?
> 
> /miss classic WoW...gute alte zeit damals...


/sign

nenene als nächstes werden die fraktionen ganz abgeschafft waffen geibts dan auch nicht mehr und wir sind bei hello kitty online........


----------



## Tamrac (18. September 2009)

Wie nun auch auf der buffed hp zu lesen ist, steht der Fraktionswechsel für schlappe 25 Euronen zur verfügung...
Womit man dann ganz schnell wieder beim Thema abzocke und Geldmacherei angelangt. Jeder der das tut hat einen (sry) "schlach an´n Hals" verdient. Falls ihr unbedingt 25€ loswerden wollt: Email/PN an mich, dann gebe ich euch gerne meine Kontodaten. Und wer weiss, vielleicht habt ihr davon sogar mehr, als von einem Fraktionswechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kzell (18. September 2009)

Tamrac schrieb:


> Wie nun auch auf der buffed hp zu lesen ist, steht der Fraktionswechsel für schlappe 25 Euronen zur verfügung...
> Womit man dann ganz schnell wieder beim Thema abzocke und Geldmacherei angelangt. Jeder der das tut hat einen (sry) "schlach an´n Hals" verdient. Falls ihr unbedingt 25€ loswerden wollt: Email/PN an mich, dann gebe ich euch gerne meine Kontodaten. Und wer weiss, vielleicht habt ihr davon sogar mehr, als von einem Fraktionswechsel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jedem das seine


----------



## Naho (18. September 2009)

Tamrac schrieb:


> Wie nun auch auf der buffed hp zu lesen ist, steht der Fraktionswechsel für schlappe 25 Euronen zur verfügung...
> Womit man dann ganz schnell wieder beim Thema abzocke und Geldmacherei angelangt. Jeder der das tut hat einen (sry) "schlach an´n Hals" verdient. Falls ihr unbedingt 25€ loswerden wollt: Email/PN an mich, dann gebe ich euch gerne meine Kontodaten. Und wer weiss, vielleicht habt ihr davon sogar mehr, als von einem Fraktionswechsel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was stört dich daran, dass andere 25€ dafür bezahlen?


----------



## Tasuke (18. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich da mal noch ne kleine frag und zwar, wieviel gold darf den ein Char besitzen um einen Fraktionswechsel durchführen zu können?


----------



## SheepHappens (18. September 2009)

Es gibtn ausführliches FAQ auf der offiziellen Seite ´zu dem Thema, lest die doch erstma durch bevor ihr hier alles doppelt und dreifach erfragt, da steht alles (:


----------



## Dagonzo (18. September 2009)

Ich schreibs hier noch mal obwohl ich das Tasuke schon per PN beantwortet habe.

*Gibt es eine Goldbeschränkung für einen Fraktionswechsel?

Ja. Charaktere, die zuviel Gold besitzen, können nicht die Fraktion wechseln:

-Stufe 10 bis 30: maximal 300 Gold
-Stufe 31 bis 50: maximal 1000 Gold
-Stufe 51: maximal 5000 Gold
-Stufe 70-80: maximal 20 000 Gold*

Quelle: Blizzard


----------

